# *clearing throat* Gentlemen.......



## Sandie_Zitkus

Don't you all think it's about time for another *show your ass to the ladies thread*???

I mean it's the Holidays and all and the ladies show you theirs all year. So C'mon guys - show us your goods. LOL And Maybe some of the ladies will show you theirs. :kiss2: 

(You're welcome ladies)


----------



## fatlane

Here's my wild ass...


----------



## Jes

C'mon fatlane, we get to see you make an ass of yourself every day--leave the floor open to someone else, already!

I want to see a picture of you that makes it look like you've got 2 puppies fighting under your sweater.

you gonna let a girl down?


----------



## fatlane

Jes said:


> I want to see a picture of you that makes it look like you've got 2 puppies fighting under your sweater.



I have no idea what you mean by this. Moreover, I don't like dogs and sweaters make me itch. This looks to be a highly problematic request on all counts.


----------



## bigcutiekaroline

fatlane said:


> Here's my wild ass...


I so knew you were going to do that! Your other ass ding dong!!!


----------



## ClashCityRocker

picture opportunity







aaron£


----------



## fatlane

bigcutiekaroline said:


> I so knew you were going to do that! Your other ass ding dong!!!


"Ass ding dong" at images.google.com produced this as the first hit. Not sure it's what you were looking for...


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus

OK, if you insist.... 

View attachment nekked_wayne600.JPG


----------



## bigcutiekaroline

fatlane said:


> "Ass ding dong" at images.google.com produced this as the first hit. Not sure it's what you were looking for...


Ummm not quite.....Good try though.....
If you have to Google for a picture of your ass.....I think we need to talk.......


----------



## Mini

*Thank you, imageshack*


----------



## Obesus

...the only male here who understands the deep, empathic and touching needs that our women have to SEE OUR TUCHUSES? I am ashamed for my side of the species...but here, in crappy webcam format, slightly restored by Arcsoft image enhancing software...is Obesus' actual tuchus..imagine, the Rev's own buttox...hyperphage's rear end...it boggles the collective minds, but I think the size makes up for several chicken types around here..Ned...Ned Sonntag...get over here! LOL Bear in mind, I take a size 54 in tuchus housing boxers! 



Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Don't you all think it's about time for another *show your ass to the ladies thread*???
> 
> I mean it's the Holidays and all and the ladies show you theirs all year. So C'mon guys - show us your goods. LOL And Maybe some of the ladies will show you theirs. :kiss2:
> 
> (You're welcome ladies)


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus

You win, Obesus!


----------



## Tina

Mini, you're Matt Dillon?


----------



## Mini

Heh, that's a new one. 

I usually get either Ethan Hawke or Ashton Kutcher.


----------



## jamie

Mini said:


> Heh, that's a new one.
> 
> I usually get either Ethan Hawke or Ashton Kutcher.



yuppers.. I am getting an Ethan Hawke vibe.


----------



## Tina

Yeah, you're right, jamie -- Ethan Hawke. I always get those two mixed up.


----------



## Obesus

Wa-hoooo...the fat lads seem to be the exhibitionists around here! Right on, BWL...:bow: 



bigwideland said:


> You want the fat, YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE FAT!!!!


----------



## bigwideland

Obesus said:


> Wa-hoooo...the fat lads seem to be the exhibitionists around here! Right on, BWL...:bow:



Thanks, I think my ass is a good xmas eye candy for the ladies.

BWL.


----------



## Jay West Coast

ClashCityRocker said:


> picture opportunity
> 
> aaron&#163;



Nice one, Aaron. Not risque or anything, but very cool.

I think I might do one too--as time permits--in the next couple of days. Let me catch up on my sleep first .

I'm not fat or anything, but so far genetics really hasn't given me any choice...



Jay West Coast


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

Hey Hey now!!! That's more like it guys!! C'mon show us some more asses. Woo Hoo - I got singles here!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LynzeeMoon

yayyyyy, I like booties!! :smitten:


----------



## Tina

I don't think nudity is important here. And frankly, given a choice, I always like to see the guy's face, because the butt's just what he sits on (cute as they can be -- it's not like I don't like them, okay...), but the face tells who he is.

And I'm all for FA threads -- us girls like to see y'all, too, ya know.


----------



## Les Toil

ClashCityRocker, this may come across as a dumb question, but are you a Clash fan? The reason I ask is because I'm Clash insane. Always have been, especially the material before London Calling (in other words, the truly "punk" shit). To say they're my favorite group is an understatement. 

And to Wayne.....even though I can't see them in that photo, you definitely have humongus cahonas. I'm gonna have to get my girlfriend to bring her camera over here to top that photo (even though I doubt I'll be able to). And kudos to your cute photographer for taking the pic.


----------



## AnnMarie

Mini said:


> *Thank you, imageshack*




:shocked: WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

Thank YOU! (OhmyGod, those arms (well, all the rest too)... dying here.)


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

Les Toil said:


> And to Wayne.....even though I can't see them in that photo, you definitely have humongus cahonas. I'm gonna have to get my girlfriend to bring her camera over here to top that photo (even though I doubt I'll be able to). And kudos to your cute photographer for taking the pic.



Wooo Hoooo - now that's a pic worth waiting for!!!! Now you're not just teasing us are ya Bri??? I think you're pretty cute too - thanks! LOL


----------



## Mini

AnnMarie said:


> :shocked: WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> 
> Thank YOU! (OhmyGod, those arms (well, all the rest too)... dying here.)



Praise from a goddess. My day is made.


----------



## ClashCityRocker

yes i am, toil. and i agree w/the pre-london calling stuff, although my fav album by them is combat rock. but yeah they are quite rockin. good to see that i'm not alone in thinking so.

should i have shown my arse?

aaron£


----------



## exile in thighville

because, coincidentally, i had a picture of my ass taken this weekend. anyone who's seen my myspace knows the story, but basically, this asshole from a band at my school started some shit, so i took a picture of myself wiping with their cd. so ignore the cd folks, focus on the booty.


----------



## Jeannie

AnnMarie said:


> :shocked: WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> 
> Thank YOU! (OhmyGod, those arms (well, all the rest too)... dying here.)




Whoa, I agree AnnMarie! Mini is a babe!!_ *fans self*_


----------



## dreamer72fem

Mini said:


> Heh, that's a new one.
> 
> I usually get either Ethan Hawke or Ashton Kutcher.



I can totally see the ethan hawke thing.....


----------



## Ivy

dan ex machina said:


> because, coincidentally, i had a picture of my ass taken this weekend. anyone who's seen my myspace knows the story, but basically, this asshole from a band at my school started some shit, so i took a picture of myself wiping with their cd. so ignore the cd folks, focus on the booty.



i've said it before but i always thought you would be of the hairy ass variety.

you have a lovely ass.

even my lesbians agree! and they're a tough crowd.


----------



## Ivy

ClashCityRocker said:


> picture opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaron£



totally gorgeous.


----------



## Ivy

so many beautiful men! i vote for more pics.

doooo it.


----------



## ataraxia

fatlane said:


> Here's my wild ass...


Dude! That is one fat ass!


----------



## fatlane

After seeing the pic with a CD up the jacksy, I don't think I'll return to this thread, so, uh... thanks Ataraxia and good-night...


----------



## LynzeeMoon

I agree with Ivy.... more men!!!  c'mon fellas dont be shy, we won't bite... unless of course, you want us too hehe!!


----------



## MissToodles

ClashCityRocker said:


> picture opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaron£



I usually don't compliment people but you have a very handsome face.


----------



## AnnMarie

ClashCityRocker said:


> yes i am, toil. and i agree w/the pre-london calling stuff, although my fav album by them is combat rock. but yeah they are quite rockin. good to see that i'm not alone in thinking so.
> 
> should i have shown my arse?
> 
> aaron£



I like the shot you shared, faces are better in my opinion.


----------



## ValentineBBW

I have to agree with AnnMarie, I enjoy face pics too. I appreciate all parts of the body but the eyes and smile get me first. 
of course shirtless works too


----------



## ClashCityRocker

im officially flattered. compliments from annmarie + ivy = my day is made.

aaron£


----------



## Jes

ClashCityRocker said:


> should i have shown my arse?
> 
> aaron£




I have two words for you:

YES (say it again)


----------



## AnnMarie

ClashCityRocker said:


> im officially flattered. compliments from annmarie + ivy = my day is made.
> 
> aaron£



Aww, glad to help in making a "made day" !


----------



## Jack Skellington

Okay ... there's a pic of a guy with a CD up his arse.

I'll be going now.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus

dan ex machina's picture with the CD in his butt reminded me of something I got once for Christmas back in the '70s - a Ronco Record Vacuum. 








You would stick a 45 or LP in the slot and it would rotate against foam strips to clean it.

It didn't work very well....


----------



## Tina

Only Dan would post that picture. That combined with Wayne's post has me practically rolling on the floor. Somehow, I doubt this disc will end up cleaner, though...


----------



## exile in thighville

Ivy said:


> i've said it before but i always thought you would be of the hairy ass variety.
> 
> you have a lovely ass.
> 
> even my lesbians agree! and they're a tough crowd.



yo, i've got lesbians on me like i was melissa etheridge's tumor served with tofu


----------



## exile in thighville

Jack Skellington said:


> Okay ... there's a pic of a guy with a CD up his arse.
> 
> I'll be going now.



to be accurate, the cd's not really up it (ouch) it's more...between it. i just needed to dirty it up a bit, i didn't need a colon cleanse.


----------



## Jay West Coast

ValentineBBW said:


> I have to agree with AnnMarie, I enjoy face pics too. I appreciate all parts of the body but the eyes and smile get me first.
> of course shirtless works too




Here's one, sorry it's a little delayed. I put a little Christmas theme to it, 'cuz it's that time of year again !

It's supposed to be sort of an I-just-put-up-the-mistletoe smirk.

I hope you girls are enjoying all the FA pics! We sure do enjoy yours !



Jay West Coast

PS: The real ass-shot is up in my profile.  

View attachment Mistletoe.jpg


----------



## ValentineBBW

:shocked: Talk about ask and ye shall receive. :wubu: Very nice Jay, thank you 


There are so many hot guys on this thread it's like Christmas came early! Seriously, awesome pics you guys, thank you and keep them coming please


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus

ValentineBBW said:


> :shocked: Talk about ask and ye shall receive. :wubu: Very nice Jay, thank you
> 
> 
> There are so many hot guys on this thread it's like Christmas came early! Seriously, awesome pics you guys, thank you and keep them coming please


OK, one more....






BTW - a quick message from Sandie to the ladies.

YOU'RE WELCOME!!!!

And if any of you would like to SHOW your appreciation, Sandie's Amazon Wish List is somewhere on teh main board....

(Hint-hint!  )

And there are several small-ticket items listed.


----------



## nicolethefantastic

ClashCityRocker said:


> picture opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaron£




Wow, I absolutely love this photo, tasty indeed :eat2: Thanks aaron! I officially have a new crush :wubu:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

HEY JAY!!

*Wolf Whistle!!!*

LMAO:wubu:


----------



## LynzeeMoon

*creeps up under the mistle toe next to Jay* hehe :smitten:


----------



## Mini

A couple more:









FWIW, I don't always *pose* like this; these were *rough* modelling tryout shots wherein I was rejected for being too tall. Figures. 

*Mental note: Resize pictures, dummy.


----------



## jamyjam224

wow, there are a lot of cute guys here!, thanks for sharing your pics


----------



## ClashCityRocker

im giddy over here cuz of the positive responses. more pics because...just because.

halloween(i took the easy road and went as lenny kravitz..the shirt says "i make bad music" so people would get it)...also i have dry skin. lol.





old fav from when i still had the hawk, heh.





aaron£


----------



## Mini

Nice pics, dood.


----------



## LynzeeMoon

Clash you are such a hottie!!!! Yeow!!!


----------



## LynzeeMoon

Mini... you do remind me of Ethan Hawk mmmm :eat2:


----------



## bigwideland

bigwideland said:


> Another for the FFA's, this time more modest, and all of me.



Thsi must be a BBW after thin man pic thread, so I better bugger off.

BWL:doh:


----------



## nicolethefantastic

LynzeeMoon said:


> Mini... you do remind me of Ethan Hawk mmmm :eat2:




I agree, there is an Ethan Hawkish air about you Mini, very nice indeed. And Clash..... :shocked: just gorgeous. 

So wait... we've got an Ethan Hawk, a Lenny Kravitz.... what about the other guys? I think Jay looks a little like James Marsden... 

I attach a photo... what do you think? 

View attachment cyclops.jpg


----------



## bigcutiekaroline

So I was browsing through here.....and I can't leave....lol.....I love this post! So many asses and faces....my God Gentlemen......I think I am in love with all of you! Thanks for being brave and sharing!!!!:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Obesus

I snagged my photo off after the stark realization that we were in the wrong place entirely...I'm going back home!



bigwideland said:


> This must be a BBW after thin man pic thread, so I better bugger off.
> 
> BWL:doh:


----------



## Jes

Awww, don't be like that, gents! I appreciate ALL of the photos. It's not so much trying to cater to individual tastes as it is putting a name to a face, and seeing peoples' individuality! At least for me. We all have preferences, of course, that can't be denied. My preference is for seeing photos of EVERYONE. So there! 

Now, I demand that you come back.

Jes has spoken.


----------



## Tina

Yeah, I don't want the big boys to go away, either. I'm not commenting on any specific guy here because I have my own guy (who will be here in less than two weeks -- yay!!). But let's just say I agree with Jes here, and I've been enjoying all the guys.


----------



## Jes

Jay West Coast said:


> Jay West Coast
> 
> PS: The real ass-shot is up in my profile.



Jay, how tall are you? 
FOR RESEARCH PURPOSES, ONLY. I swear. 
thanks.


----------



## UncannyBruceman

so I'll show you my ass in a kilt. Trust me, ladies, I wear it THE RIGHT WAY, and every last one of you is welcome to check for yourself...especially that sultry Sandie Zitkus...


----------



## Jes

UncannyBruceman said:


> so I'll show you my ass in a kilt. Trust me, ladies, I wear it THE RIGHT WAY, and every last one of you is welcome to check for yourself...especially that sultry Sandie Zitkus...



I have something dirty to say here, but I shall refrain.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

UncannyBruceman said:


> so I'll show you my ass in a kilt. Trust me, ladies, I wear it THE RIGHT WAY, and every last one of you is welcome to check for yourself...especially that sultry Sandie Zitkus...




Sultry? ME?? *blush*

Oh go on............Tell me more. lol

*How YOU doin?*


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

Jes said:


> I have something dirty to say here, but I shall refrain.




I DARE you!

C'mon *Bring it girl!*


----------



## ClashCityRocker

is it ok for me to have mini-crushes on all the ladies on this board?

cuz even if it's not, i do.

aaron£


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

ClashCityRocker said:


> is it ok for me to have mini-crushes on all the ladies on this board?
> 
> cuz even if it's not, i do.
> 
> aaron£




It's OK by me. Crushes and flirting can be fun and innocent. So have fun!


----------



## ValentineBBW

nicolethefantastic said:


> I agree, there is an Ethan Hawkish air about you Mini, very nice indeed. And Clash..... :shocked: just gorgeous.
> 
> So wait... we've got an Ethan Hawk, a Lenny Kravitz.... what about the other guys? I think Jay looks a little like James Marsden...
> 
> I attach a photo... what do you think?



Oh yah Nicole - he does -- good call!! I knew he reminded me of someone!

And to the big guys --- we appreciate ALL men - big and thin. We are equal opportunity admirers here


----------



## ValentineBBW

ClashCityRocker said:


> is it ok for me to have mini-crushes on all the ladies on this board?
> 
> cuz even if it's not, i do.
> 
> aaron£




Only if us girls can have mini crushes on you fellas


----------



## ClashCityRocker

sounds good to me.

aaron£

ps-ivy you rock.


----------



## Jes

ClashCityRocker said:


> is it ok for me to have mini-crushes on all the ladies on this board?
> 
> cuz even if it's not, i do.
> 
> aaron£



Mini? I am all for FULL BLOWN. 

You be as innocent as you want, mrs. wayne zitkus, I'll take it from here...


----------



## BigCutieMelonie

Too funny!!!



fatlane said:


> Here's my wild ass...


----------



## LoverOfSexyBBWs

*G*reetings to all the GORGEOUS BBWs, SSBBWs and fellow Fat-Admirers here on Dimensions Forum! I have submitted a photo of myself here. It's nice and tame. However, if there are any of you mischievous ladies here who want to see my naughty photo, check my Yahoo profile out - http://profiles.yahoo.com/LoverOfSexyBBWs Happy Holidays! 

View attachment Pierre-Jeannot (Up-Close).JPG


----------



## BigCutieMelonie

HOT!!! I know what I'll be dreaming about tonight :smitten: 



ClashCityRocker said:


> picture opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaron£


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

Jes said:


> You be as innocent as you want, mrs. wayne zitkus, I'll take it from here...



I never said I was innocent! ROFLMAO!!!!:eat2:


----------



## BigCutieMelonie

Another hot one, I am really liking this thread. :smitten: :kiss2: 



Mini said:


> *Thank you, imageshack*


----------



## Captain_Sanders

This is the best I could do on my own...... I am accepting applications for a photographer if any you ladies are interested....


----------



## Mini

Thank ya', Melonie. I'm flattered.


----------



## ClashCityRocker

melonie im blushing pretty hard right now...you're far too beautiful! permission to dream about you too?

jes, you instigator...full blown crush it is. oh and good job being from philly...i LOVE that city...definitely earned you points. i mean, that and being cute and all.

sooooo many beautiful women! im having cutie overload.

aaron£


----------



## ClashCityRocker

OMG i live in the same state as melonie. christmas has come early.


----------



## Jes

ClashCityRocker said:


> melonie im blushing pretty hard right now...you're far too beautiful! permission to dream about you too?
> 
> jes, you instigator...full blown crush it is. oh and good job being from philly...i LOVE that city...definitely earned you points. i mean, that and being cute and all.
> 
> sooooo many beautiful women! im having cutie overload.
> 
> aaron£



well, darlin', should you ever get the hankerin' to nibble on a cheesesteak, you know where to come!  
(and thanks! You're Dreamy McDreamerson yourself!)


----------



## ClashCityRocker

i could go for some. but you know what is the ultimate? stepping off the train(30th st) and going straight to baskin robbins. it's positively delightful. i recommend.

aaron£


----------



## Jay West Coast

Obesus said:


> I snagged my photo off after the stark realization that we were in the wrong place entirely...I'm going back home!
> 
> Emitte lucem tuam et veritatem tuam: ipsa me deduxerunt et adduxerunt in montem sanctum tuum, et in tabernacula tua.



Haud multum latine scio, neque sermo meus culinam redolet...

Noli tumultari! Volo scisne isto ego ne quidem quor abdisne imago tuo. Puto iste is thema forum est ERGA pyga *crassa*! Ex initium, raro contrecto *ego*, quod pyga mea est macresca! Obsecro mihi ignoscas!

Adhuc, de gustibus, non disputandum. _Hac_, non distingum est! Hac "sanctum tuum" est. Bono animo fac es!

Vale,


Jay West Coast


----------



## Jay West Coast

Oh, and I should say I am incredibly flattered by the attention you girls have given me!

It's the positive feed back from such HOT girls that makes us guys feel like it'd be fun to post. Maybe 'cuz its 5am here...but you all totally rock! I had fun putting my pic up, and because of the audience, this is the only place I'd do it. 

I'm going to be mostly out for about a month with travel and whatnot. So, happy holidays and enjoy yourselves! <Insert witty congenial joke here>!

I'm gonna go off and have a glowing holiday with all the pretty ladies' remarks in my head...I think I'm getting Aaron's Disease...little crushes all around...


,

Jay West Coast


----------



## Jes

Jay West Coast said:


> Oh, and I should say I am incredibly flattered by the attention you girls have given me!
> 
> It's the positive feed back from such HOT girls that makes us guys feel like it'd be fun to post. Maybe 'cuz its 5am here...but you all totally rock! I had fun putting my pic up, and because of the audience, this is the only place I'd do it.
> 
> I'm going to be mostly out for about a month with travel and whatnot. So, happy holidays and enjoy yourselves! <Insert witty congenial joke here>!
> 
> I'm gonna go off and have a glowing holiday with all the pretty ladies' remarks in my head...I think I'm getting Aaron's Disease...little crushes all around...
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> Jay West Coast



A. Stop posting love notes to me in Latin. They make me blush!!

B. You're taking your mistletoe away? Hmmn. Well, if you have to. But may I suggest you leave us one new photo to keep us happy? 

(but really, safe travel, and send us ALL postcards!)


----------



## Missy9579

Jes said:


> A. Stop posting love notes to me in Latin. They make me blush!!
> 
> B. You're taking your mistletoe away? Hmmn. Well, if you have to. But may I suggest you leave us one new photo to keep us happy?
> 
> (but really, safe travel, and send us ALL postcards!)




Oh dear, I just woke up...and WOW what a thread to wake up to! But now I would like to go back to sleep and dream all about Jay from Ca, Aaron and Mini tehe.....

Great pictures, buncha hotties *giggle*


----------



## Tina

Have a great trip, Jay. Hope you make lots of wonderful memories!


----------



## ValentineBBW

Jes said:


> B. You're taking your mistletoe away? Hmmn. Well, if you have to. But may I suggest you leave us one new photo to keep us happy?
> 
> (but really, safe travel, and send us ALL postcards!)




Awww no more mistletoe -- well we'll survive on what we have and hope that you come back from your travels with new pictures to share  


Travel safe and have great holidays!!


----------



## Obesus

...I think the whole experience raises an issue for us fat lads. The BHM Board is frequented by a few BBW's, but I would have to say that the majority are average to petite women...I can grasp that BBW's would most likely be attracted to thinner men, for a variety of reasons...as a matter of fact, we have a long-running thread over there on whether fat men are more attracted to BBW's or thin women...it is a hard-wired preference in the brain and I personally think we are just attracted to whomever corresponds to that wiring and the history of our experiences...BHM have as many problems with acceptance and finding someone as do big women...even though that is not the common perception. It is not at all easier to be fat if you are a man! I realized that bridging the gap between the BBW and BHM experience is not automatic at all..they are very different, have a different history and require a different approach.
Thank you for the compliment! I do try to challenge things that may have been assumed for years and I do try to look at things in our minds in different ways! :bow: 



Jay West Coast said:


> Haud multum latine scio, neque sermo meus culinam redolet...
> 
> Noli tumultari! Volo scisne isto ego ne quidem quor abdisne imago tuo. Puto iste is thema forum est ERGA pyga *crassa*! Ex initium, raro contrecto *ego*, quod pyga mea est macresca! Obsecro mihi ignoscas!
> 
> Adhuc, de gustibus, non disputandum. _Hac_, non distingum est! Hac "sanctum tuum" est. Bono animo fac es!
> 
> Vale,
> 
> 
> Jay West Coast


----------



## Tina

I agree with you, Rev. My son is a BHM and he goes through angst and self-hatred over his fat. A lot of that comes from the descrimination and hatred he has faced because of it since childhood. 

The media and society on the macro scale gives women more messages about being thin and having the "right look," but on the micro level, males go through just as much marginalisation for being fat. It stinks.


----------



## Obesus

...for the validation! A lot of times, our culture just makes some huge assumptions that aren't true...I know that you offer great support for your son, but it is still his road to walk...I hope he remains open to support and validation from other big men who have struggled to self acceptance...one of the problems is that there just aren't than many BHM who have made that journey...so most of my effort is working on community building for the BHM struggling with this and the folks who admire and support them...but it is an uphill struggle..the work goes on though! Thanks for your thoughts and support! :bow: 



Tina said:


> I agree with you, Rev. My son is a BHM and he goes through angst and self-hatred over his fat. A lot of that comes from the descrimination and hatred he has faced because of it since childhood.
> 
> The media and society on the macro scale gives women more messages about being thin and having the "right look," but on the micro level, males go through just as much marginalisation for being fat. It stinks.


----------



## Tina

You're most welcome. I can't say he's really received support, and isn't interested in online venues for them, though when I've shown his pic online women have always said he's cute, and I pass that on to him, and he at least partly believes it.

He knows that I've gone through my own metamorphosis of self-perception, and I think that helps, but, as you say, it's his road to follow.


----------



## rickie78

Hey here a black and white pic of me... Hope you like 

View attachment P4260014.JPG


----------



## AnnMarie

ClashCityRocker said:


> old fav from when i still had the hawk, heh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaron£




Uhhhhhh....... 


That picture is what my friends and I affectionately refer to as "AnnMarie porn".

Oh my!

:wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie

Mini said:


> A couple more:
> 
> FWIW, I don't always *pose* like this; these were *rough* modelling tryout shots wherein I was rejected for being too tall. Figures.
> 
> *Mental note: Resize pictures, dummy.



Ah yes, still very, very good. Cute, skinny, tall.... what more could a girl want? Okay, there are a few more things, like personality, humor, FA, all that jazz... but you have to start somewhere!  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AnnMarie

UncannyBruceman said:


> so I'll show you my ass in a kilt. Trust me, ladies, I wear it THE RIGHT WAY, and every last one of you is welcome to check for yourself...especially that sultry Sandie Zitkus...



boooo, hissssss - the links don't work for me.


----------



## AnnMarie

I don't think any of the guys-no matter size or build-should hesitate to post pictures. I love looking at all of them! Comments come and go, but you never know who is seeing yours and just happy as a clam, but too shy or overwhelmed to say something. 

Post on, fellows!!


----------



## bigcutiekaroline

AnnMarie said:


> boooo, hissssss - the links don't work for me.


Me neither...~sigh~


----------



## Ash

Ahh....so many hot boys in this thread. I'm dying here..


----------



## furious styles

*yawn*


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

Ouch that hurt! Exactly how young are you??? Damn cute tho!! 



mfdoom said:


> *yawn*


----------



## furious styles

eighteen ^__^


----------



## nicolethefantastic

wooooah.... eighteen?! Does that make me a weirdo for thinking you're hot?!!!?!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

nicolethefantastic said:


> wooooah.... eighteen?! Does that make me a weirdo for thinking you're hot?!!!?!



Well I'm feeling like Mrs. Robinson.............LOL:shocked: 

Where were boys like this when I was 18??? Is it hot in here??? *PHEW*


----------



## Jes

nipple alert. nipple alert.


----------



## UncannyBruceman

AnnMarie said:


> boooo, hissssss - the links don't work for me.




That's strange...it worked for Sandie... try this [URL="http://public.fotki.com/UncannyBruceman/birthday_2004/"]http://public.fotki.com/UncannyBruceman/birthday_2004/

I apologize but I've been having trouble linking/uploading images since the boards changed two months ago. Anyone who really wants to see me that badly can find a link to my myspace in my profile and send me a message, I'll be sure to respond


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk

can the chippybutt be clad in his biking shorts?


----------



## UncannyBruceman

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Well I'm feeling like Mrs. Robinson.............LOL:shocked:
> 
> Where were boys like this when I was 18???



How about 27????


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk

heres chippybutt


----------



## Ivy

is it just me or is it a little hot in here?

:smitten:


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk

*gets out the fire hose* WHEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## AnnMarie

UncannyBruceman said:


> That's strange...it worked for Sandie... try this
> http://public.fotki.com/UncannyBruceman/birthday_2004/
> 
> I apologize but I've been having trouble linking/uploading images since the boards changed two months ago. Anyone who really wants to see me that badly can find a link to my myspace in my profile and send me a message, I'll be sure to respond



Woo hoo, worked that time!!  Well worth the wait.


----------



## ClashCityRocker

it's you. and annmarie. and melonie. and so on.

aaron£


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

UncannyBruceman said:


> How about 27????



Close enough to 30 for me!!


----------



## GunnDancer

if I can find a way to post my picture...I'm slightly internet innept...I would.


----------



## LynzeeMoon

mfdoom is hawt!!! hehe


----------



## furious styles

LynzeeMoon said:


> mfdoom is hawt!!! hehe



thanks =)

to anyone wondering about the scar :

fight with a giant swordfish. >__>

ok ok, appendectomy.

[edit]

whee more camwhoring XD


----------



## GunnDancer

Can anyone explain to me how I post a picture? does it have to be up on a website first or can I upload it from my computer?

*edit* I managed to put my picture on my profile...so if you all want to see it...it will be showing for a limited time only!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk

i think it has to be on the web somewhere already (I could be wrong) then click on the "Mountains with the sun/moon" icon in the quick reply toolbar and go from there


----------



## GunnDancer

Meh, just having it on my profile is good enough for now for those that wish to see me


----------



## Tina

*How to post a picture when you don't already have it on the web.*

Scroll down below the dialogue box you're typing in to make your post. See the bar/button that says "Manate Attachments"? Click it. Now, when the window pops up, you go to the area at the top that says "Upload File from your Computer" and hit the "Browse" button. Then search your compy for the pic you want to post and select it, then hit Upload. When it's done uploading, scroll down in the little window and hit the "Close Window" button. Then finish your post, or whatever and hit "Submit Reply." Voila! you're done.


----------



## GunnDancer

I hope this works... 

View attachment P41300761.jpg


----------



## Tina

Works perfectly. Great pic -- very classy. 

Wow. Lots of beautiful boys. Wish there would have been so many young, handsome admirers around when I was younger. Makes me happy for my young sisters, though.


----------



## GunnDancer

Well that pic is actually about 4 years old...I haven't changed much other than gain a bit of weight myself . But I'd like to think I still look good in my suits! I am seriously one of those guys you can look at in a photo from when they were a kid and you know EXACTLY who they are as a grown up. hence the beard, because of my baby face.


----------



## ValentineBBW

I need to come back and check on these threads more often, make the time.

I said it once and I'll say it again, it's like Christmas has come early, all the hot guys in this thread.:smitten: 

Keep them coming guys


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U

I think you're a total hottie too Aaron.....yummie


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U

Be still my heart


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U

ooooo baby...whatta cutie


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U

GunnDancer said:


> I hope this works...


It works


----------



## LynzeeMoon

wow you have nice blue eyes *drools*


----------



## LynzeeMoon

a tux!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*pounces on gunndancer*

very sexy... now where is that dang wedding dress of mine .... lol


----------



## GunnDancer

MEEP!*laughs as is pounced*  Thanks for the compliment..if you find a shot of yourself in a wedding dress I could paste them together! lol...and if you're wondering why it's cut out, no, I wasn't with someone, I just cut the half with this guy I used to hang with out of the picture because...well...we're not exactly on speaking terms.


----------



## LynzeeMoon

Nope, I dont have a pic of me in a wedding dress... never been married! But maybe I can find my kick ass prom dress... not that it would fit me anymore haha!!! :eat2:


----------



## sockratezz

This is me. i hope i don't hurt anybody's vision


----------



## GunnDancer

LynzeeMoon said:


> Nope, I dont have a pic of me in a wedding dress... never been married! But maybe I can find my kick ass prom dress... not that it would fit me anymore haha!!! :eat2:



There is NOTHING wrong with a gal wearing something that is too tight. I love it personally . And if you do I'd love to splice the pics together!


----------



## LynzeeMoon

thats it!!! *squeezes into prom dress*


----------



## AnnMarie

mfdoom said:


> thanks =)
> 
> to anyone wondering about the scar :
> 
> fight with a giant swordfish. >__>
> 
> ok ok, appendectomy.
> 
> [edit]
> 
> whee more camwhoring XD



*sigh* soooo cute. You remind me so much of the first love of my life (well, long teenage crush, but you know what I'm saying.  ).... makes my heart go pitter patter. :wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie

GunnDancer said:


> Can anyone explain to me how I post a picture? does it have to be up on a website first or can I upload it from my computer?
> 
> *edit* I managed to put my picture on my profile...so if you all want to see it...it will be showing for a limited time only!




Veeddddddddddyyyyyy nice.


----------



## Jes

Man, everyone is lookin' HOT these days. We are a good looking bunch, and for once, I'm not just talking about myself! I want all of you! Twice!


----------



## ClashCityRocker

i think it's the ladies' turn.

any takers? lol

aaron£


----------



## Jes

i photographed everything i have to photograph (i'm leaving it up in my thingie for awhile, thus breaking the rules). I wonder if others will take requests...I want more ValentineBBW!


----------



## GunnDancer

LynzeeMoon said:


> thats it!!! *squeezes into prom dress*



Do it up! I'd love to put the pictures together!  You'd be the sexiest prom date I ever had on my arm, thats for sure!


----------



## ConnieLynn

I can't believe I am so late coming to this thread. Great pictures guys, if only the majority of you were not so dang young  I may just have to do a thread for the 40+ guys!




Obesus said:


> I can grasp that BBW's would most likely be attracted to thinner men, for a variety of reasons



I like men of all sizes, but most of my BBW friends tend to go for taller, bigger men. I think it's that feeling more delicate and protected thing. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## LynzeeMoon

awww that's so sweet of you gunndancer hehe


----------



## GunnDancer

I aim to please! Plus I just wanted to have a photo of me standing next to a cutie such as yourself.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Jes said:


> i photographed everything i have to photograph (i'm leaving it up in my thingie for awhile, thus breaking the rules). I wonder if others will take requests...I want more ValentineBBW!




yeah baaaabeee!! anything for you darlin' 

any requests??


----------



## LynzeeMoon

awww *blush* Well get your booty over here and lets take a pic!!! hehe the real deal is better than some cut and pasted stuff right? hehe


----------



## GunnDancer

Lol! Okay well where should I meet you? I have a sneaking suspicion that will require some serious driving! And I'm going to have to rent a tux again! 

PS: Lynzee, check your PM box!


----------



## ChickletsBBW

goodness i feel so.... naughty!!
SO MANY good looking guys!! whew!
*fans herself*
yes it's definately HOT in here
wow.. any of you guys live near Austin TX??? lol
I could go for a dinner date/movie.. whatever.. it's all good! hehe


----------



## Mr. Brian

no butt.. but season appropriate







Mr. Brian
_____________________________
Snapple Real Fact #199 _The largest cheesecake ever-made weighed 57,508 lbs_


----------



## Egbert Souse

Assuming the hat stayed on the cat for a very short time and hoping that your piano is as far away from the woodstove as possible, i'll wish you happy holidays.

-Egbert
(CEO, Souse Piano Services)


----------



## Jes

ValentineBBW said:


> yeah baaaabeee!! anything for you darlin'
> 
> any requests??



LL Cool J 
Ladies Love Cool Jes


----------



## Single26Female

ConnieLynn said:


> I can't believe I am so late coming to this thread. Great pictures guys, if only the majority of you were not so dang young  I may just have to do a thread for the 40+ guys!
> 
> I like men of all sizes, but most of my BBW friends tend to go for taller, bigger men. I think it's that feeling more delicate and protected thing. Just my 2 cents.




Agreed! You know what though? I keep finding that the smaller guys are attracted to me. How ironic is that? 

I'm definitely more interested in big old boys...but they never seem to like me (with the exception of my ex-fiance).


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk

what about medium boys? or medium rodents?


----------



## Single26Female

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> what about medium boys? or medium rodents?



Hmm, well, I guess that would depend on their love for sports, animals, and music.

Those are my tie breakers. Big guys get more leeway.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk

*shifty eyes* maaaaybe im into that


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

Mr. Brian said:


> no butt.. but season appropriate


Eeez kitty cat hat season? Happy Hatadays to your and yours, Mr. Brian.


----------



## Cat

I've been missing out on this thread for nearly two weeks?! What was I thinkin'! Anyway, a whole slew of hubbba hubba hotties. Thank you all for sharing! 
*drool*


----------



## Zandoz

Obesus said:


> I snagged my photo off after the stark realization that we were in the wrong place entirely...I'm going back home!



Yeah, I'm beginning to think that a signed disclaimer by all viewers would be a good idea before torturing the wife's webcam.


----------



## Tina

I dunno, Zandoz, I've thought you were adorable since I was a little girl. Love those rosy cheeks and impish grin! I don't think it's necessary that you go fully naked in your avatar like that, but I suppose it might be appropriate for this thread.


----------



## Zandoz

Tina said:


> I dunno, Zandoz, I've thought you were adorable since I was a little girl. Love those rosy cheeks and impish grin! I don't think it's necessary that you go fully naked in your avatar like that, but I suppose it might be appropriate for this thread.




Yeah, wife says I'm way too eager to get nekkid.

Is this better? 

View attachment ZandtaCloz Troll.jpg


----------



## Tina

LOL!! Nah, I like ya naked -- well, the "you" that is in your avatar, anyway.


----------



## Jane

And this thread has been sitting here all this time, unexplored by me...:doh: What Was I Thinking?????

WOW


----------



## Zandoz

Tina said:


> LOL!! Nah, I like ya naked -- well, the "you" that is in your avatar, anyway.




LOL @ that qualification...I'll be sure you're not on the disclaimer mailing list...LOL


----------



## UncannyBruceman

ChickletsBBW said:


> goodness i feel so.... naughty!!
> SO MANY good looking guys!! whew!
> *fans herself*
> yes it's definately HOT in here
> wow.. any of you guys live near Austin TX??? lol
> I could go for a dinner date/movie.. whatever.. it's all good! hehe



I'll be sure to check on you the next time I'm in Texas...of course you're always welcome to visit Long Island...
In the meantime, here's one of me hamming it up after a bachelor party
http://public.fotki.com/UncannyBruceman/suit/suit_point.html
and one from Halloween
http://public.fotki.com/UncannyBruceman/halloween_2005/trojan_man_2.html

And another kilt picture
http://public.fotki.com/UncannyBruceman/kilts/ninja_copy.html


----------



## Jes

The kilt shot is part you, part Isaac the bartender (love boat). You're like a white Isaac. With less hair. SLIGHTLY less hair.


----------



## ClashCityRocker

i'm a picture whore. bask in my glory.












aaron£


----------



## Jane

ClashCityRocker said:


> i'm a picture whore. bask in my glory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaron£


I love that. I'll have to tell my friend the photographer that he's a picture pimp. LOL That should go over well.


----------



## LynzeeMoon

I love your pics!!! and I love your Bettie Page tshirt!! you rock


----------



## GunnDancer

Aww....now I'm old hat


----------



## ClashCityRocker

i only posted more pics cuz i was sick of being old hat. so now it's your turn!

aaron£


----------



## GunnDancer

Aww...I suppose now I'll have to scrounge up some more pictures of me...Oh well...I was enjoying the attention of beautiful ladies for a while...


----------



## ClashCityRocker

is there really anything better? i still cant get over the fact that ivy, melonie and annmarie acknowledged my existence. excuse me while i go crazy for a sec.

aaron£


----------



## GunnDancer

Lol! I know! It was great when Lynzee wanted to have a picture with me in it!  And all the other lovely ladies acknowledging me...makes one giddie doesn't it? Guess I'm just not cute anymore...


----------



## ClashCityRocker

you've got be beat...no one requested a pic w/me. touchè.


----------



## GunnDancer

Yeah...but now I'm yesterday's clam chowder!


----------



## ClashCityRocker

wait. i think everyone left. we bored them to death.(boreded? bord? board?) you're our only hope, man. post a pic and revive this ailing thread!


----------



## GunnDancer

Aww man..all I've got is a pic with me and my three older brothers..and everyone will think they're sexier than I am!


----------



## ClashCityRocker

new thread time, yes? in honor of the guys' guts in posting their pics, i suggest that we ask that all these beautiful ladies that flattered us to death( and made me blush so hard i think i burst a blood vessel) post some pictures themselves. what do you think?


----------



## GunnDancer

As extra incentive here is another picture of me in a suit! This one is pretty recent...about 9 months ago. 

View attachment me1.jpg


----------



## Jes

I want the brothers. I want the brothers. 
(you look a lot like a guy I know, Gunn. And he has 2 brothers...I'm guessing you're not related, but it's kinda weird how similar you look)


----------



## GunnDancer

(Lol..I have three older brothers...okay okay..fine..hold on) But if you tell me that they're sexier than me I"m going to be mad.... 

View attachment PB2400212.JPG


----------



## ClashCityRocker

see gunn, now i'm old hat. and i just hurt my back.


----------



## GunnDancer

Well I'm sorry about your back...but now you win because I'm running out of pics.


----------



## Jes

Whoa, whoa, whoa. *I'll* decide who wins, boys.

Anyway, we should all go to bed. It's late, and I'm tired. And I'm coming down with a cold.

You know that scene in Leaving Las Vegas, where Cage is in the liquor store with the shopping cart, just plopping down bottles? Well I went to cvs tonight and just swiped my arm in the Cold Meds aisle, and knocked everything into the cart. I got some of that Airborne stuff, let's hope it helps. I don't know that it will, but I'm willing to suspend disbelief if it means no ear popping on the plane and not another xmas ruined.


----------



## GunnDancer

Hey hey hey..I posted the picture of the brothers..no comments??


----------



## Jes

GunnDancer said:


> Hey hey hey..I posted the picture of the brothers..no comments??



i said let's all go to bed, didn't i? what more else do you want?! kids today, needing everything spelled out. no room for seduction if you have to produce a flowchart, knowwhati'msayin'?


----------



## GunnDancer

Well hey, you can't TOTALLY blame it on me...inflection gets lost in written posts...


----------



## Mini

Forgot that I had some from my brother's wedding in August. Still need to get some new pics, though. 

(FYI, my bro's 6'2". I wasn't lying. )


----------



## Tina

Wait. You're brother's 6'2" and you're the tall one??? Wow.


----------



## AnnMarie

ClashCityRocker said:


> i'm a picture whore. bask in my glory.
> 
> aaron£




Hmmm, same shirt. Same hoodie. Same background. Same cutie. 

Different hat!! What's up with that, huh??? 

 

Very nice, feel free to whore around here anytime.


----------



## AnnMarie

GunnDancer said:


> As extra incentive here is another picture of me in a suit! This one is pretty recent...about 9 months ago.




Very nice, and rockin' that red tie.


----------



## AnnMarie

GunnDancer said:


> (Lol..I have three older brothers...okay okay..fine..hold on) But if you tell me that they're sexier than me I"m going to be mad....




Woo hooo, I spy a Patriots shirt. Is someone from my neck of the woods??


----------



## AnnMarie

Mini said:


> Forgot that I had some from my brother's wedding in August. Still need to get some new pics, though.
> 
> (FYI, my bro's 6'2". I wasn't lying. )



Oh man, you're like a big tall glass of goodness.

That third pic is fan-friggin-tastic. 

:wubu:


----------



## GunnDancer

AnnMarie said:


> Woo hooo, I spy a Patriots shirt. Is someone from my neck of the woods??



You win the prize!  But at least I'm not yesterdays clam chowder any more!


----------



## LynzeeMoon

Gunndancer!!!!!! You look even hotter in that pic of you with the suit! I LOVE the red! 

What are you talking about yesterday's clam chowder?! if you ask me everything tastes even better the second day around  

And out of you and your brothers... HELLO?! You ARE the cutest one!!


----------



## GunnDancer

LOL!*blush* Well thank you Lynzee! I'm glad you like the red tie...next time I want to wear a dark red shirt with a black tie...and the picture with me and my brothers is a little old...my bellies a little bigger now  And as for tasting better the second time around...*offers arm, winks* want a nibble? Just kidding..sort of


----------



## LynzeeMoon

uh oh lol i'd be careful if I were you... I'm a biter!!!  

bigger bellies are cute just ask my belly lol


----------



## GunnDancer

a biter eh? Well in THAT case!*holds arm out, grinning* And I'm glad you like my big belly then!


----------



## wvjenna

Originally Posted by Obesus
I snagged my photo off after the stark realization that we were in the wrong place entirely...I'm going back home!


NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! Please please please put it back up! There are women here who NEED the BHM! Pretty pretty please????


----------



## EtobicokeFA

wvjenna said:


> Originally Posted by Obesus
> I snagged my photo off after the stark realization that we were in the wrong place entirely...I'm going back home!
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! Please please please put it back up! There are women here who NEED the BHM! Pretty pretty please????



I hope this will is okay! 

View attachment P1030032.jpg


----------



## wvjenna

EtobicokeFA said:


> I hope this will is okay!



That's an EXCELLENT start! But I'm greedy! Post more & more & more! :wubu:


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Ummm...I live alone and lack the means to take a picture of my arse.

Sorry... 

Would a regular pic of me be okay?









Dennis


----------



## Still a Skye fan

As you can tell by my arms, my tushie is of the fuzzy variety.


Here's another pic of me geeking out in the Batmobile:











Dennis


----------



## Jes

Still a Skye fan said:


> Ummm...I live alone and lack the means to take a picture of my arse.
> 
> Sorry...
> 
> Would a regular pic of me be okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis



the setting looks liberry-esque, dennis


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Jes said:


> the setting looks liberry-esque, dennis




Thanks!

I happen to be a reference librarian and this was taken during Halloween last year at my work place.


Dennis


----------



## LillyBBBW

GunnDancer said:


> You win the prize!  But at least I'm not yesterdays clam chowder any more!



Sweetie you were NEVER yesterdays clam chowda. And I'm digging the pics. You are most definitely a hottie. All that and a New Englander too!


----------



## AnnMarie

Thanks to Dennis and Etobicoke for sharing pics!!  

Keep 'em coming, guys.


----------



## Les Toil

Don't trust that MFDoom. He's got metal finger.


----------



## EtobicokeFA

AnnMarie said:


> Thanks to Dennis and Etobicoke for sharing pics!!
> 
> Keep 'em coming, guys.



Thanks for the compliement Ann. But, I am sorry to report that my place was broken into the a couple of nights ago, while Urszula and I were at dinner. He/She took everything valuable that was easy to carry, including my camera, so I can't take pictures for a while!


----------



## Tarella

You guys are looking HOT!! Its so nice to see your photos! Great posts too ladies. Thanks to Sandie for starting it.

Challenge out to all those guys that havent put up their photos yet!!

Tara


----------



## AnnMarie

EtobicokeFA said:


> Thanks for the compliement Ann. But, I am sorry to report that my place was broken into the a couple of nights ago, while Urszula and I were at dinner. He/She took everything valuable that was easy to carry, including my camera, so I can't take pictures for a while!



Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that... what a terrible thing, but especially at this time of year.


----------



## Obesus

Here are a couple...I am just a sucker for that "pretty pretty please!" It's too sweet, dang it! Big hug there ! :kiss2: :eat1: Oooh..just realized that I should mention that I am compliant with the original "show your tuchus" theme of the thread! Gosh...I'm nude in these, fer gosh sakes! Wouldn't want to horrify or offend!



wvjenna said:


> Originally Posted by Obesus
> I snagged my photo off after the stark realization that we were in the wrong place entirely...I'm going back home!
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! Please please please put it back up! There are women here who NEED the BHM! Pretty pretty please????


----------



## EtobicokeFA

AnnMarie said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that... what a terrible thing, but especially at this time of year.



Thanks! But, what can you do?


----------



## AnnMarie

Obesus said:


> Here are a couple...I am just a sucker for that "pretty pretty please!" It's too sweet, dang it! Big hug there ! :kiss2: :eat1: Oooh..just realized that I should mention that I am compliant with the original "show your tuchus" theme of the thread! Gosh...I'm nude in these, fer gosh sakes! Wouldn't want to horrify or offend!



Yay, more entries!


----------



## wvjenna

Obesus said:


> Here are a couple...I am just a sucker for that "pretty pretty please!" It's too sweet, dang it! Big hug there ! :kiss2: :eat1: Oooh..just realized that I should mention that I am compliant with the original "show your tuchus" theme of the thread! Gosh...I'm nude in these, fer gosh sakes! Wouldn't want to horrify or offend!



Naked men are pretty :wubu:


----------



## Zandoz

wvjenna said:


> Naked men are pretty :wubu:



Just hope you never encounter a nekkid troll


----------



## Jes

Still a Skye fan said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I happen to be a reference librarian and this was taken during Halloween last year at my work place.
> 
> 
> Dennis



Yeah, I rather thought so. The whole thing had that wacky Dewey Decimal look about it. Thanks for posting a shot, I always appreciate seeing them.


----------



## GunnDancer

Sigh...how quickly I am forgotten...


----------



## EvilBob

It is late and I am just randomly reading the boards... I figured I would add a pic for the ladies! lol

Since I have no idea what you would want to see... here is me at a random site in Arizona!







Happy Thursday!
EvilBob


----------



## Jeannie

Wow EvilBob!

I think you should change your name to GorgeousBob! 

Seriously yummy.


----------



## Amor

Jeannie said:


> Wow EvilBob!
> 
> I think you should change your name to GorgeousBob!
> 
> Seriously yummy.






I second that...wow!!


----------



## Jane

GunnDancer said:


> Sigh...how quickly I am forgotten...


It's a smorgasbord!!!!!!


----------



## Jes

GunnDancer said:


> Sigh...how quickly I am forgotten...




Listen, pal, check the calendar, and you'll see why today is ALL ABOUT ME. And if you know what's good for you, you'll remember that and pay me the homage due.


----------



## EvilBob

You all are too sweet! I am speechless! (or is it type-less? fingerless? no.. that's not right.)

Love to all!
EB


----------



## AnnMarie

GunnDancer said:


> Sigh...how quickly I am forgotten...



LOL, take it from a girl who's had a personal site for over 7 years now-it's all about "what have you given me lately???"

And you'll NEVER be able to keep up. A picture a day would mean they want one every hour. But feel free to try! lol


----------



## Ryan

I don't know how to post a picture, but there is a picture of me on the home page listed in my user profile.


----------



## Ryan

ConnieLynn said:


> I can't believe I am so late coming to this thread. Great pictures guys, if only the majority of you were not so dang young  I may just have to do a thread for the 40+ guys!



What's wrong with us younger guys?


----------



## cute_obese_girl

GunnDancer said:


> (Lol..I have three older brothers...okay okay..fine..hold on) But if you tell me that they're sexier than me I"m going to be mad....



No way. You win hands down, Gunn :smitten:


----------



## AnnMarie

Ryan said:


> What's wrong with us younger guys?



Not a THING!

<--- cradle robber.


----------



## Fuzzy

AnnMarie said:


> LOL, take it from a girl who's had a personal site for over 7 years now-it's all about "what have you given me lately???"
> 
> And you'll NEVER be able to keep up. A picture a day would mean they want one every hour. But feel free to try! lol




But I can still wish for one every hour, can't I? :wubu:


----------



## dreamer72fem

Ryan said:


> I don't know how to post a picture, but there is a picture of me on the home page listed in my user profile.



Well you are a cute looking fellow
Stacey


----------



## bigwideland

wvjenna said:


> Originally Posted by Obesus
> I snagged my photo off after the stark realization that we were in the wrong place entirely...I'm going back home!
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! Please please please put it back up! There are women here who NEED the BHM! Pretty pretty please????




I also took of a pic early on in this thread as well, it go not responce while the average size blokes had lots of feedback, hence the comments of Obesus and I at the time, however we are allowed to have a dummy spit now and again, at that was ours, so I will give in and post this.

BWL 

View attachment image0005.jpg


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Thanks BWL for the pic. As always I like your pose  You take very good pictures.


----------



## [email protected]

fatlane said:


> Here's my wild ass...



loved that photo ... increredible imagination


----------



## Cynthia

bigwideland said:


> I also took of a pic early on in this thread as well, it go not responce while the average size blokes had lots of feedback, hence the comments of Obesus and I at the time, however we are allowed to have a dummy spit now and again, at that was ours, so I will give in and post this.
> 
> BWL



Well I, for one, adore seeing photos of BHM -- as long as they show all of your wonderfully cute faces, too.


----------



## AnnMarie

Fuzzy said:


> But I can still wish for one every hour, can't I? :wubu:



Sureeeee ya can!  And I hope you know, if I could oblige, I would.


----------



## Ryan

AnnMarie said:


> Not a THING!
> 
> <--- cradle robber.



It's good to know that some people appreciate younger guys. :bow:


----------



## Ryan

dreamer72fem said:


> Well you are a cute looking fellow
> Stacey



Thanks.


----------



## bigwideland

cute_obese_girl said:


> Thanks BWL for the pic. As always I like your pose  You take very good pictures.



The up close pic was on my day bed a futon lounge, this is a full pic. 

View attachment image0004.jpg


----------



## Ryan

Single26Female said:


> Hmm, well, I guess that would depend on their love for sports, animals, and music.



What types of sports, animals and music?


----------



## [email protected]

fatlane said:


> Here's my wild ass...




Lol that was the best photo in the group !!!   :kiss2:


----------



## olivefun

these Pictures are tremendous!
Fantastic looking.

Nice to see some beautiful faces to match the words too.

Despite seeing the joke images, I am thrilled to see the pictures that have been posted in this thread.

The avitars are so small, it is difficult to get a good idea of what anyone looks like, even if they are an actual photo.

Thank you gentlemen for showing us what you look like.

I for one, appreciate this.


----------



## NYSquashee

I was bored one night.


----------



## Jes

And now the rest of us will never be bored again! Thanks!


----------



## dreamer72fem

I think you should be bored every night


----------



## GunnDancer

Aww..how quickly I am forgotten..I am sad now.


----------



## Jes

I am TRYING to get it on with you ELSEWHERE but you are not LISTENING. 

Must you make me air our dirty laundry for all to see? For shame, for shame!


----------



## dreamer72fem

GunnDancer said:


> Aww..how quickly I am forgotten..I am sad now.



Aww...you are not forgotten. You need to get bored one night also and take more pics...lol. 
*HUGS*
Stacey


----------



## GuesDog

I have a pik of my X and I shall I post?


----------



## ValentineBBW

Jes said:


> i photographed everything i have to photograph (i'm leaving it up in my thingie for awhile, thus breaking the rules). I wonder if others will take requests...I want more ValentineBBW!




here you go chickie


----------



## GuesDog

That is her and I in Europe


----------



## olivefun

Fantastic picture, thanks for sharing that.

You both look adorable!


----------



## GuesDog

Thanks, I wish things would have worked out, but it seems that we are closer as friends


----------



## Jes

ValentineBBW said:


> here you go chickie



Oh, now, that is an extreme glamour shot home version! very nice! i love the purple, and I like that you're a woman who can rock a short hair do! I always wanted to be a brunette (or a redhead).


----------



## largenlovely

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!! that has gotta be the absolute FUNNIEST thing i've ever seen to do to get back at someone hahahahaha...omg i'm dyin' over here lmao




dan ex machina said:


> because, coincidentally, i had a picture of my ass taken this weekend. anyone who's seen my myspace knows the story, but basically, this asshole from a band at my school started some shit, so i took a picture of myself wiping with their cd. so ignore the cd folks, focus on the booty.


----------



## largenlovely

very nice hon 




Mini said:


> *Thank you, imageshack*


----------



## largenlovely

Lord have mercy Jesus help me...*bangs head* :doh: impure thoughts...impure thoughts ...impure thoughts hehe

umm...yeah that's a nice pic 




Jay West Coast said:


> Here's one, sorry it's a little delayed. I put a little Christmas theme to it, 'cuz it's that time of year again !
> 
> It's supposed to be sort of an I-just-put-up-the-mistletoe smirk.
> 
> I hope you girls are enjoying all the FA pics! We sure do enjoy yours !
> 
> 
> 
> Jay West Coast
> 
> PS: The real ass-shot is up in my profile.


----------



## largenlovely

yummy ...dang there are some cute fa's hangin' around this place




mfdoom said:


> thanks =)
> 
> to anyone wondering about the scar :
> 
> fight with a giant swordfish. >__>
> 
> ok ok, appendectomy.
> 
> [edit]
> 
> whee more camwhoring XD


----------



## largenlovely

c'mere hot stuff and gimme my new years kiss  hehe




UncannyBruceman said:


> That's strange...it worked for Sandie... try this [URL="http://public.fotki.com/UncannyBruceman/birthday_2004/"]http://public.fotki.com/UncannyBruceman/birthday_2004/
> 
> I apologize but I've been having trouble linking/uploading images since the boards changed two months ago. Anyone who really wants to see me that badly can find a link to my myspace in my profile and send me a message, I'll be sure to respond


----------



## ValentineBBW

Jes said:


> Oh, now, that is an extreme glamour shot home version! very nice! i love the purple, and I like that you're a woman who can rock a short hair do! I always wanted to be a brunette (or a redhead).




Thank you, thank you. But now it's YOUR turn! I want more JES!!!! I showed, now it's your turn to show your hot self!!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

OK so this has turned into a *Ladies show your ass to the Ladies thread*. OK - I'm game!


----------



## Ryan

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> OK so this has turned into a *Ladies show your ass to the Ladies thread*. OK - I'm game!



Is there actually a separate thread for women to posts their pictures?


----------



## furious styles

largenlovely said:


> yummy ...dang there are some cute fa's hangin' around this place



aah! my all time favorite model complimented me... =)


----------



## largenlovely

hehe well i give compliments where they're due  and thank you hon



mfdoom said:


> aah! my all time favorite model complimented me... =)


----------



## Jes

Ryan said:


> Is there actually a separate thread for women to posts their pictures?




Did you miss the 'show your ass' day on the last full moon? 
I've already decided I'm just putting up my same old piccie from last month. When IS the new full moon?


----------



## ValentineBBW

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> OK so this has turned into a *Ladies show your ass to the Ladies thread*. OK - I'm game!




Well truth be told I took some new pics and felt like posting, but didn't want to start a new thread that was just about ME (although maybe I should have). I didn't figure the guys would mind sharing the thread a little?? 

What do you say guys, did you mind?


----------



## GunnDancer

Someone love me!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

GunnDancer said:


> Someone love me!!



Are you kidding me?????:shocked: 

There's gotta be easily a couple dozen women here who would love to love you!


----------



## Jes

GunnDancer said:


> Someone love me!!



maybe if you stopped playing fast and loose with our hearts....

hmmm?


----------



## olivefun

GunnDancer said:


> Someone love me!!



ok, the line up starts HERE!


----------



## Zandoz

ValentineBBW said:


> Well truth be told I took some new pics and felt like posting, but didn't want to start a new thread that was just about ME (although maybe I should have). I didn't figure the guys would mind sharing the thread a little??
> 
> What do you say guys, did you mind?




Mind? Loved it! Look'n good!


----------



## GunnDancer

ValentineBBW said:


> here you go chickie



Very nice!  You also seem to have a "come hither" look on your face!


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista

*Well I don't have a picture to show but if you'd look on my AOL Profile and see the link right inside of it my description is right in it. But the weight is now 170lbs it was 150 when I first did the profile, Mini you need to really put on some weight or you need a feeder to help you because this is about growing and stuff we don't need any fit guys in our forum showing their pictures off and flexing. You need to gain about what 50 pounds than you'll have a nice round belly! You'll really look nice then. But I can help you if you want to gain some weight just email me at [email protected] but if you have instant messanger my s/n is ChristianSista45. I'm only trying to help because most men on here want to get to the point of immobility and I can help you with that if you want to achieve that I mean I can't be there physically but you can update me with your weight gains and how you're starting to burst your clothes because your belly starts to hang omg thats getting me so turned on talking about your belly growing but really I hope thats not a current picture because if it is we have alot of work to do even if you're a Feeder you still need to gain some weight on the real I've already offered my help and you need to email me if you're interested because i'm always willing to help someone who wants to gain weight but I hope I'm not forcing you I just saw the picture and it made me go hmmm! thats no right*


----------



## Jes

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> *Well I don't have a picture to show but if you'd look on my AOL Profile and see the link right inside of it my description is right in it. But the weight is now 170lbs it was 150 when I first did the profile, Mini you need to really put on some weight or you need a feeder to help you because this is about growing and stuff we don't need any fit guys in our forum showing their pictures off and flexing. You need to gain about what 50 pounds than you'll have a nice round belly! You'll really look nice then. But I can help you if you want to gain some weight just email me at [email protected] but if you have instant messanger my s/n is ChristianSista45. I'm only trying to help because most men on here want to get to the point of immobility and I can help you with that if you want to achieve that I mean I can't be there physically but you can update me with your weight gains and how you're starting to burst your clothes because your belly starts to hang omg thats getting me so turned on talking about your belly growing but really I hope thats not a current picture because if it is we have alot of work to do even if you're a Feeder you still need to gain some weight on the real I've already offered my help and you need to email me if you're interested because i'm always willing to help someone who wants to gain weight but I hope I'm not forcing you I just saw the picture and it made me go hmmm! thats no right*



That is no right, indeed!
Mini, get to eatin'! 

I have to say, when I was in Egypt a few years ago, they had these little packages of...how shall I call them...little stylized croissant-type treats, with chocolate. An attempt at western food, but pulled off in that distinctly non-western way. Anyway, they are called: Mini moltos, and every time I see your nick, I think of that. And then I wish to eat you.


----------



## Moyseku

OK this is a pic from me 

View attachment cb89.jpg


----------



## olivefun

Mini , Gunn and all the fellas here seem exactly fine. 
No one needs to change in any way. I am so pleased to amire the photos.

Bring more on!


----------



## ValentineBBW

Zandoz said:


> Mind? Loved it! Look'n good!




Thanks Zan


----------



## ValentineBBW

GunnDancer said:


> Very nice!  You also seem to have a "come hither" look on your face!




Thank you, thank you. Is the look working? Are you on your way over?


----------



## Jes

ValentineBBW said:


> Thank you, thank you. Is the look working? Are you on your way over?




paws.off.


PANTS


----------



## AnnMarie

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> *Well I don't have a picture to show but if you'd look on my AOL Profile and see the link right inside of it my description is right in it. But the weight is now 170lbs it was 150 when I first did the profile, Mini you need to really put on some weight or you need a feeder to help you because this is about growing and stuff we don't need any fit guys in our forum showing their pictures off and flexing. You need to gain about what 50 pounds than you'll have a nice round belly! You'll really look nice then. But I can help you if you want to gain some weight just email me at [email protected] but if you have instant messanger my s/n is ChristianSista45. I'm only trying to help because most men on here want to get to the point of immobility and I can help you with that if you want to achieve that I mean I can't be there physically but you can update me with your weight gains and how you're starting to burst your clothes because your belly starts to hang omg thats getting me so turned on talking about your belly growing but really I hope thats not a current picture because if it is we have alot of work to do even if you're a Feeder you still need to gain some weight on the real I've already offered my help and you need to email me if you're interested because i'm always willing to help someone who wants to gain weight but I hope I'm not forcing you I just saw the picture and it made me go hmmm! thats no right*




Mini is just fine exactly as he is, as are any of the other men who've posted their images. Not all men here are interested in gaining, just as not all women here are interested in gaining. 

If they are, that's fine, but don't assume just because you see a slim girl or guy here that they are here to gain. Many are just here to enjoy, or admire the type of person they like.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Jes said:


> paws.off.
> 
> 
> PANTS



heck no -- make me


----------



## [email protected]

Hey Valentine How 's the weather out there in Nebraska?


----------



## Mini

Heh, that's what I get for not checking the thread in a while. 

First, LnL, thank ya'. Muchly appreciated. 

Secondly, Jes, umm... well, I know this lil' motel just off the interstate... 

And CBS, as Annemarie said, I'm happy with the way I am, but thanks, I think, for the offer. I think. 

That reminds me. Resolution number 6: Stop using so many emoticons.


----------



## ValentineBBW

[email protected] said:


> Hey Valentine How 's the weather out there in Nebraska?




Quite nice today, currently 51 degrees --- VERY unusual for January, I'm not complaining though, I'll take as many days of this weather as I can get.

Where are you at? Any more importantly where is YOUR pic (keeping on topic with this thread)


----------



## Thrifty McGriff

This is the crummy mugshot from my profile. I'm not a fan of photographs so the most I can offer is my webcam.


----------



## dreamer72fem

Thrifty McGriff said:


> This is the crummy mugshot from my profile. I'm not a fan of photographs so the most I can offer is my webcam.



Nice to see your mug.....you look so serious
And it is a nice mug by the way.
Stacey


----------



## Ryan

ValentineBBW said:


> Well truth be told I took some new pics and felt like posting, but didn't want to start a new thread that was just about ME (although maybe I should have). I didn't figure the guys would mind sharing the thread a little??
> 
> What do you say guys, did you mind?



I sure didn't mind.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Thrifty McGriff said:


> This is the crummy mugshot from my profile. I'm not a fan of photographs so the most I can offer is my webcam.




I agree with Dreamer....good mug. Next time take a shot while smiling. A smile can get you alot.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Ryan said:


> I sure didn't mind.




thank you :wubu:


----------



## Thrifty McGriff

Sorry but I'm just not so good at smiling on the spot. You have to giggle it out of me.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Thrifty McGriff said:


> Sorry but I'm just not so good at smiling on the spot. You have to giggle it out of me.



Alright girls, let's launch a tickle attack on Thrifty, get him to smile and snap a pic.


----------



## dreamer72fem

ValentineBBW said:


> Alright girls, let's launch a tickle attack on Thrifty, get him to smile and snap a pic.



I will be in on the attack....we need to formulate a plan....lol.
Stacey


----------



## Thrifty McGriff

Eeep.

As it so happens I'm very ticklish in the ribs.  Have mercy.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Thrifty McGriff said:


> Eeep.
> 
> As it so happens I'm very ticklish in the ribs.  Have mercy.




There is something cute about a helpful victim. What do you think Stacey, I'm not so sure we have to worry about him fighting back?


----------



## dreamer72fem

ValentineBBW said:


> There is something cute about a helpful victim. What do you think Stacey, I'm not so sure we have to worry about him fighting back?



And he is even helping by telling us where he is really ticklish...I think he is really asking for it...lol


----------



## bigcutiekaroline

GunnDancer said:


> Someone love me!!


Come on...you know you are loved.....:wubu:


----------



## olivefun

bigcutiekaroline said:


> Come on...you know you are loved.....:wubu:



You know,
everyone can use a bit of adoration...


Even the people that we think could not be loved more than they are, need to be reminded..... and often.


----------



## ValentineBBW

olivefun said:


> You know,
> everyone can use a bit of adoration...
> 
> 
> Even the people that we think could not be loved more than they are, need to be reminded..... and often.




Very true, very true


----------



## [email protected]

ValentineBBW said:


> Alright girls, let's launch a tickle attack on Thrifty, get him to smile and snap a pic.




Valentine I'm in Toronto and my photo is on Dimensions Weight Chat when I'm on


----------



## Brian002

​Here's one of me being the best man. Please be kind  

View attachment New-1.jpg


----------



## furious styles

alas! i return!







sorry about the unfortunate backdrop XD

i'm at my dorm and it's the only mirror around.


----------



## nicolethefantastic

whoo hoo, thanks brian and doom..... lovely pics


----------



## Jes

Brian002 said:


> ​Here's one of me being the best man. Please be kind



Rrrrrrrowrr!


----------



## Jane

Just want to put cherries in those dimples and suck the juice out....

Wait, I didn't type that outloud did I?


----------



## Carrie

We need a :droolhowlpant emoticon. 

Thanks for the eye candy, Brian & Doom.


----------



## LillyBBBW

mfdoom said:


> alas! i return!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry about the unfortunate backdrop XD
> 
> i'm at my dorm and it's the only mirror around.



Very cute mfdoom!


----------



## Ncprincess4yoiu

ClashCityRocker said:


> picture opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaron£


 
:shocked: VERY Cute Pic!!!


----------



## Ncprincess4yoiu

Brian002 said:


> ​Here's one of me being the best man. Please be kind



Sexyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Boy you are :smitten:


----------



## olivefun

Wow.

Fantastic looking!

Really so lovely.


RRRRRrrrooorrrrr!


mmmmy gggggooodness.....


----------



## Jes

Remember the Just call me Cupid While All the Beautiful Fat Rubs Off on ME thread over yonder! If you want to compliment anyone's dimples (any set, any set at all), then do so!


----------



## Jane

To Do List:

1) Get the Microbus (FL, please deliver)
2) Pick up Jes at the airport in OKC (anyone else who wishes to fly in)
3) Drive to Oregon

Am I missing anything?

Jes, don't tell him we had already checked out the pics......


----------



## Jes

Jane said:


> To Do List:
> 
> 1) Get the Microbus (FL, please deliver)
> 2) Pick up Jes at the airport in OKC (anyone else who wishes to fly in)
> 3) Drive to Oregon
> 
> Am I missing anything?



i feel like being wacky. i would come out. and then i'd bend, oregon. haha.


----------



## Brian002

I really am speechless about the cherry comment. It did provide quite an image in my mind though. It is good that you can't see blushing through a computer screen. 

Please do make a road trip to Oregon, I know this place would certainly be more beautiful and interesting with all of you here. Just don't forget your snow boots and mittens


----------



## Jes

Brian002 said:


> I really am speechless about the cherry comment. It did provide quite an image in my mind though. It is good that you can't see blushing through a computer screen.



And _you're_ lucky that you can't tell, through a computer screen, what I was thinking when I first saw those pix of yours, boobookitty.


----------



## Jane

Brian002 said:


> I really am speechless about the cherry comment. It did provide quite an image in my mind though. It is good that you can't see blushing through a computer screen.
> 
> Please do make a road trip to Oregon, I know this place would certainly be more beautiful and interesting with all of you here. Just don't forget your snow boots and mittens


Yeah, like we're going to be OUTSIDE!!!!!

And remember, the cherry comment was an internal one....wasn't meant to be typed outloud. SIGH!!!!!!


----------



## Jes

Jane said:


> Yeah, like we're going to be OUTSIDE!!!!!
> 
> And remember, the cherry comment was an internal one....wasn't meant to be typed outloud. SIGH!!!!!!



Note to self: bring mittens. bring mittens. bring mittens. leave panties at home. bring mittens.

ok, we're good to go! Jane?


----------



## Jane

Send me the flight info....but FL's gonna have to get back online so we can kipe the Microbus.

Heck with it, if it's just you and I (and no panties) we can go in my car.


----------



## Brian002

Heck, if you're leaving the panties at home, I'll come pick you two up


----------



## Jane

Brian, and you're a gentleman as well!!!! WHOO HOO!!!!

What time does that plane land, Jes? Brian's on his way!!!!! I'll keep him busy until you get here. :eat2:


----------



## Jes

Jane said:


> Brian, and you're a gentleman as well!!!! WHOO HOO!!!!
> 
> What time does that plane land, Jes? Brian's on his way!!!!! I'll keep him busy until you get here. :eat2:



I should maybe beg off--I forgot Brian is new and perhaps not aware of my naughty streak. I honestly don't want him embarrased at my crass flirting (Cf.Olivefun's post about the chat fiasco).


----------



## olivefun

Jes said:


> I should maybe beg off--I forgot Brian is new and perhaps not aware of my naughty streak. I honestly don't want him embarrased at my crass flirting (Cf.Olivefun's post about the chat fiasco).



Hey Jes, 

Flirting is great fun. I don't want to give you the idea that I have a *BAN FUN *pin on my (ample) chest.

Flirting has to be reciprocated and welcome for it to be pleasureable for the people involved and those who experience different aspects of the flirting. There has to be an element of play for it to be considered flirting IN MY BOOK. Libraries are full of books, as we know.

What happened in chat, was that I felt uncomfortable because there was little play. It was difficult to talk about anything because the woman kept on in the "come and get me!" loop, wanting to dominate attention in the room. It appeared that others were also feeling as I did, reminding the woman to chill the flames a bit, for example because she is married, and the guy did not seem to want to play in this way.

Jes, I have no problems with what you are doing here (or anywhere). I have a lot of respect for you and your opinions.


Besides, this context is different.
This thread is all about play, giggling and blushing.
It is great fun.

I love fun
Olive Fun


----------



## Jane

Jes said:


> I should maybe beg off--I forgot Brian is new and perhaps not aware of my naughty streak. I honestly don't want him embarrased at my crass flirting (Cf.Olivefun's post about the chat fiasco).


He's chimed in. I think he's well aware of how you and I act.


----------



## Jes

olivefun said:


> Hey Jes,
> 
> Flirting is great fun. I don't want to give you the idea that I have a *BAN FUN *pin on my (ample) chest.
> 
> Flirting has to be reciprocated and welcome for it to be pleasureable for the people involved and those who experience different aspects of the flirting. There has to be an element of play for it to be considered flirting IN MY BOOK. Libraries are full of books, as we know.
> 
> What happened in chat, was that I felt uncomfortable because there was little play. It was difficult to talk about anything because the woman kept on in the "come and get me!" loop, wanting to dominate attention in the room. It appeared that others were also feeling as I did, reminding the woman to chill the flames a bit, for example because she is married, and the guy did not seem to want to play in this way.
> 
> Jes, I have no problems with what you are doing here (or anywhere). I have a lot of respect for you and your opinions.
> 
> 
> Besides, this context is different.
> This thread is all about play, giggling and blushing.
> It is great fun.
> 
> I love fun
> Olive Fun



I know you love the fun, Olive--I've seen you after hours. I just meant: i forgot that I'm old, Brian is new, and I can be wacky. I don't, believe it or not, normally mention my panties ON THE INTERWEB, but I've been having a great week so far, and it's made me even friskier than before (again, frisky does not equal horny)


love,
JES

ps: i hope you people send some valentines to one another. i'll be so sad for the women who have said: oooh, I'm in! if no one sends one.


----------



## Jane

No fair playing coy now, Jes.


----------



## Jes

Not coy, just...healthily reserved. I may have just made that term up.


----------



## Jane

I've certainly never heard of it....(or refused to listen).


----------



## Brian002

Thanks for the concern Jes. I don't scare or embarrass that easily. With that I guess I am fair game. It's all in fun anyway  

~Brian


----------



## [email protected]

fatlane said:


> Here's my wild ass...


Yep that 's a wild ass !!!


----------



## blue_passion

Ohhhh _boy_! I'm so glad I found this place. Look at all the hot men there are to play with!

*fans self*:smitten:


----------



## Ncprincess4yoiu

blue_passion said:


> Ohhhh _boy_! I'm so glad I found this place. Look at all the hot men there are to play with!
> 
> *fans self*:smitten:


LOL I thought the same thing when I joined and still do


----------



## Red

*cheese!*


----------



## EvilBob

Very artsy pic, there Red! Fancy! Now we all have to step up and get talented ... *sigh*


----------



## Misschellem

GunnDancer said:


> Someone love me!!



*Raises hand, and volunteers, not a problem...


----------



## TaciturnBadger

Mini said:


> Heh, that's a new one.
> 
> I usually get either Ethan Hawke or Ashton Kutcher.



A little late for a reply -- But has anybody ever said Stephen Dorff?

--B.


----------



## TheMarno

Sorry, super late.


----------



## xinternetcorex

im new here, im also thirsty. uhhhh.....stuff! internets! hi!!!!


----------



## xinternetcorex

this is totally shaping up to be the emo boy page.
any help?


----------



## ChickletsBBW

mfdoom said:


> alas! i return!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry about the unfortunate backdrop XD
> 
> i'm at my dorm and it's the only mirror around.




mmm.. yummy.. a younger looking johnny dep


----------



## Mini

TaciturnBadger said:


> A little late for a reply -- But has anybody ever said Stephen Dorff?
> 
> --B.



Yeah, but after Alone In The Dark I started playing it down. 

(Sorry, couldn't resist.)


----------



## AnnMarie

xinternetcorex said:


> im new here, im also thirsty. uhhhh.....stuff! internets! hi!!!!



**purrrrrrrrr**

Yes, even with the nose picking.


----------



## AnnMarie

TheMarno said:


> Sorry, super late.




Worth the wait!


----------



## Jes

AnnMarie said:


> **purrrrrrrrr**
> 
> Yes, even with the nose picking.



The role of CurvyEm will now be played by Jes:

Nice cradle robbing, AM!!!


----------



## Ivy

xinternetcorex said:


> im new here, im also thirsty. uhhhh.....stuff! internets! hi!!!!



heeey you came!
hi.


----------



## xinternetcorex

Ivy said:


> heeey you came!
> hi.




yeah, it took me a while as ive been really busy with school and shit...but i finally got off my skinny ass and got to be a part of this site. thats funny you recognized me, have you been lurking my photobucket or something?  

im glad ive got one friend here....if this were high school you would be the popular cute girl and id be the dorky kid who sat in the back of the class and drew pokemon or something all day long.

hi hi hih hihiiihihiiiiiii ivy <3, my aim doesnt work on these internet settings so im all like confined to msn and the interweb...things could be worse i suppose. well im off to paint all night long...ill see you guys in a few hours as my attention span is really


----------



## Recliner

Me on RAGBRAI with my garbage sculpture.


----------



## Ivy

xinternetcorex said:


> yeah, it took me a while as ive been really busy with school and shit...but i finally got off my skinny ass and got to be a part of this site. thats funny you recognized me, have you been lurking my photobucket or something?
> 
> im glad ive got one friend here....if this were high school you would be the popular cute girl and id be the dorky kid who sat in the back of the class and drew pokemon or something all day long.
> 
> hi hi hih hihiiihihiiiiiii ivy <3, my aim doesnt work on these internet settings so im all like confined to msn and the interweb...things could be worse i suppose. well im off to paint all night long...ill see you guys in a few hours as my attention span is really



haha no estalking here. i'm good with faces.

if this were high school, i wouldn't be here because i always skipped.

have fun paaaaaainting.


----------



## Recliner

too bad im already estalking you [email protected]$


----------



## Ivy

Recliner said:


> too bad im already estalking you [email protected]$



OH NOES! I have a cute internet stalker!!!

Just make sure you bring some kick ass brownies or something when you show up to kidnap me. I need something to much on during the car ride!


----------



## SchecterFA

During band practice a long time ago.


----------



## fred_elliot

Red said:


> *cheese!*



Cutie RED!

I luuuuurve redheads


----------



## Red

Thank you very much for that comment...I said, I said... Thanks very much!


----------



## Karebr12

There are some seriously good looking men on this site! Gunndancer- you are totally my type! The Marno and MfDoom are great looking too... I'm diggin the slightly emo thing you guys have going on even if ya'll are a lil' skinny.


----------



## GraceKellyWithWings

Emo boys are the worst....they always pretend like they are so sweet and loving then break your heart......still I am a sucker for glasses and tattoos!



xinternetcorex said:


> this is totally shaping up to be the emo boy page.
> any help?


----------



## olivefun

EMO boys?

There really should be a glossary someplace!


----------



## stealffa

Hey better late then never.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Ooh, subtle nudity - my favorite! :smitten:


----------



## TheMarno

GraceKellyWithWings said:


> Emo boys are the worst....they always pretend like they are so sweet and loving then break your heart......still I am a sucker for glasses and tattoos!



I'm not "emo".
I hate the word "emo".
and I most definitely will not act sweet if it's not sincere.


----------



## shy guy

Ok people you Its time to show you what the shy guy looks like ...I know I'm not very good looking but there are some reasons for (1 I was very tired when the first pic was taken)(2 thats an old shirt)(3 and those are not my sun glasses)look people I really do have better pics of myself then these but there just not on my computer...sorry...later 

View attachment Picture 847_edited.jpg


View attachment Picture 833_edited.jpg


----------



## leighcy

ClashCityRocker said:


> picture opportunity
> 
> aaron£



*jaw drops*

Wow. I'm speechless. :smitten:


----------



## AnnMarie

shy guy said:


> Ok people you Its time to show you what the shy guy looks like ...I know I'm not very good looking but there are some reasons for (1 I was very tired when the first pic was taken)(2 thats an old shirt)(3 and those are not my sun glasses)look people I really do have better pics of myself then these but there just not on my computer...sorry...later



Thanks, shyguy!!! I love seeing our male posters.... and another freckled person can't be a bad thing.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA

Just me. 







and two more.


----------



## shy guy

AnnMarie said:


> Thanks, shyguy!!! I love seeing our male posters.... and another freckled person can't be a bad thing.


:wubu: thanks AnnMarie thats very nice of you to say that to me and by the way I'm a very fleckled person I got them all over the place hell you should see my arms thanks again AnnMarie its not every day a cute girl:smitten: tells you something nice :wubu: ...later


----------



## leighcy

*checks ages of posters, then checks own age*

I feel like a dirty old lady drooling over all you hot FAs! I can't believe I was missing out on this thread for so long!

Great pics, A Bolder Boulder FA. The 2nd one is my fave. :smitten:


----------



## AnnMarie

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> Just me.



I recognize that puss from a sidebar somewhere.  

Welcome to the non-streaming side of things, cutie.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA

> I recognize that puss from a sidebar somewhere.
> 
> Welcome to the non-streaming side of things, cutie.



I've been here at Dimensions since I was 16, AM, hehe (I'm 21 now).

I just don't post that much. I prefer to read and listen really. But thanks for the compliments - I think it's only fair with all the hot ladies we have bouncing around here for the guys to post some pictures  

Anyway, thanks for the welcome! I'll be around I spose!

--Colin


----------



## LillyBBBW

shy guy said:


> Ok people you Its time to show you what the shy guy looks like ...I know I'm not very good looking but there are some reasons for (1 I was very tired when the first pic was taken)(2 thats an old shirt)(3 and those are not my sun glasses)look people I really do have better pics of myself then these but there just not on my computer...sorry...later



VERY cute shy guy!


----------



## Ladyrose1952

Keep it comming you *Big Handsome men*!

Show us more of the *JUNK IN YOUR TRUNK!*

*Woo Hoo *and* Nummy, Num, Nums, show us those Buns!*​
View attachment SMALLNekkidManCrossingArmsAndLegs.gif


----------



## Sebastian

here goes-------


i hope you like them!

-sebastian 

View attachment 188 - 1.jpg


View attachment 188 - 2.jpg


View attachment matt 2.jpg


----------



## Ladyrose1952

* Hey Sabastian, you are really cute! To bad I am so much older.... You might be in danger.... :wubu:*


----------



## olivefun

Thanks for sharing these images.

So fantastic, I really am enjoying this!
Sebastian, shy guy and the rest, I say thank you.

Olive



:kiss2: 

:smitten:


----------



## [email protected]

Ladyrose1952 said:


> * Hey Sabastian, you are really cute! To bad I am so much older.... You might be in danger.... :wubu:*



:bow: :kiss2: 

You are 6 years younger than I am ...


----------



## Tina

Thanks, guys! Reciprocity is a good thing. It's nice to see all these handsome guys in this thread.


----------



## Ladyrose1952

[email protected] said:


> :bow: :kiss2:
> 
> You are 6 years younger than I am ...


 
*Is that right, very interesting. TeeHee*


----------



## ValentineBBW

Woohoo! Love the pics Shy, Boulder and Sebastian!

Keep the pics coming guys, we love looking too


----------



## Chimpi

I hope you enjoy....

Obviously, the makeup one is when my girlfriend had a little fun.
I don't care, it's all GREAT FUN to be a weirdo.

"Justin 6" is a while back, I'm on the left. That's where I work now. The older gentleman is now my boss.....
Yay.... lol 

View attachment Justin 7a.jpg


View attachment Justin 6.jpg


View attachment IM000098a.jpg


View attachment Justin 2a.jpg


View attachment IM000170a.jpg


----------



## olivefun

JUSTIN

you are so adorable.

Thank you for sharing these.


Olive


----------



## Chimpi

That's nice to hear every once in a while. Thank you Olive. 

You have succummed to the will of CHIMPI!! You're now in a trance. You cannot leave this place!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

ClashCityRocker said:


> picture opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaron£



Sure, Aaron. We can have sex!


----------



## Ladyrose1952

Boy O Boy, with all the Beef Cake here in this thead, I need to get a baker and some shrooms to go with it and a big ole tall glass O suds! LOL
*BEEF CAKE!*​
View attachment CartmanRespectMyAttoritaaaaH!.gif


----------



## Ladyrose1952

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> (You're welcome ladies)


 
 Thank you *Sandie* for the great idea!
 Looking at all these handsome men and men's Buns is wonderful, 
*I am so glad that you made the fellas come outa hiding! *
Thank you,Thank you and by the way* Thank you again!    *


----------



## Zandoz

Ladyrose1952 said:


> Boy O Boy, with all the Beef Cake here in this thead, I need to get a baker and some shrooms to go with it and a big ole tall glass O suds! LOL
> *BEEF CAKE!*​




You called? 

View attachment beefcake.jpg


----------



## leighcy

Great new photos! This thread is like opening a nice present every time a new guy posts.


----------



## GunnDancer

Sigh..and once again I am unloved. I'm all depressed again for I have no new pictures to post.


----------



## stealffa

Found a couple of new pics  





and me being a bit of an ass.


----------



## Ryan

Well...this is me. I hate having my picture taken, so I almost never smile or look directly at the camera.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Ryan,

You're actually cute. For some reason I pictured you... Sorta homely. But you're cute.. *Walks away scratching head.*


----------



## Ryan

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Ryan,
> 
> You're actually cute. For some reason I pictured you... Sorta homely. But you're cute.. *Walks away scratching head.*



Thanks. 

But I have to ask. Do you have any idea why you thought I would be homely? I'm not offended or anything. I'm just really curious to find out what I did or said that gave somebody that impression.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

This is going to sound SO mean. Anime geeks with penises = UGLY. Your avatar implied such.

BTW, I'm in INTJ too!

Editing this to say I'm claiming you as my official Internet Piece of Ass.


----------



## Ryan

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> This is going to sound SO mean. Anime geeks with penises = UGLY. Your avatar implied such.



In my defense, I'm actually not an anime geek. I just like _Cowboy Bebop_. I find a lot of anime annoying because it's full of flashing lights, weird music and teenagers with magic powers. _Cowboy Bebop_ is not like this at all; sort of like the un-anime. 



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> BTW, I'm in INTJ too!



But are you proud of it?



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Editing this to say I'm claiming you as my official Internet Piece of Ass.



I guess that's a pretty good way to start out the week.


----------



## olivefun

These photos are lovely!

Sealfa, you are something else.

I am really enjoying looking at these images.

Ryan, look at the camera, fella, it really doesn't bite.


Olive

:kiss2:


----------



## Jes

GunnDancer said:


> Sigh..and once again I am unloved. I'm all depressed again for I have no new pictures to post.


i'm gonna file this one under 'old, tired,' allright?


----------



## Ivy

oh man.. cute boy overload.
thank you gentlemen!
where are all the fatty lovin' boys like this in my city!?


----------



## eightyseven

Here's a semi-recent one of me... it was tough to muster a smile since Michigan had just lost to Ohio State (blahhhhh... no offense to any students/alum) that afternoon. Enjoy!  

View attachment Halloween4a.JPG


----------



## leighcy

You're all very very cute! I second what Ivy said, and also... why did I not run into guys like you when I was younger?


----------



## Jes

leighcy said:


> You're all very very cute! I second what Ivy said, and also... why did I not run into guys like you when I was younger?


It's never too late to have a happy childhood, leighcy!


----------



## Ryan

Jes said:


> It's never too late to have a happy childhood, leighcy!



No kidding. She's only 37, according to her profile.


----------



## Tina

87 you look very 1970's.  Lots of guys who post here -- that's always nice.


----------



## leighcy

Jes said:


> It's never too late to have a happy childhood, leighcy!



Point taken. And I'm working on doing just that.


----------



## Jes

leighcy said:


> Point taken. And I'm working on doing just that.


I'm doing the same. I figure: if I can't be 19 again, I can sleep with people who are.


----------



## dreamer72fem

Jes said:


> I'm doing the same. I figure: if I can't be 19 again, I can sleep with people who are.



You are too funny....lol


----------



## goldenzim

OK. Here is my skinny ass. Well. Not really my ass. But you get the idea.  

View attachment 139ed.jpeg.jpg


View attachment 210023ed.jpeg.jpg


----------



## leighcy

Jes said:


> I'm doing the same. I figure: if I can't be 19 again, I can sleep with people who are.



LOL Okay, no. I think I'll stick with my older man.


----------



## ripley

goldenzim said:


> OK. Here is my skinny ass. Well. Not really my ass. But you get the idea.



*wolf whistle*


----------



## ellyn

WOW! Very nice pictures, gentlemen, _all_ of you...I do have a particular love of BHM's, I'd love to see more pics of our big snuggle boys. Keep 'em coming!

My camera is currently broken, once it is fixed or replaced, I will reciprocate with my own pics (at least facial ones...I doubt hubby would appreciate any cheescake shots of me on the 'net!).


----------



## originaljohnny

Wow, popular thread... I wonder why...

I'm gonna post a face shot also, so you can get to know the dude who's attached to this scrumptous ass.:eat2: 

And thanks for giving me an excuse to post this. 

View attachment ShowLetter-9.jpg


----------



## Mini

Snapped a few new pics tonight. I think I'm growing more wraith-like by the day. Summer can't come quickly enough.

Still, enjoy.  

View attachment No longer scruffy.jpg


View attachment Scruffy 3.jpg


View attachment SCRUFFY! 2.jpg


----------



## olivefun

Mini!

My goodness!

You are lovely!
fantastic!

be still my heart...

You look sensitive and sweet, just what I thought from your posts..
(way better than the picture you use for an avatar..)

Olive...


----------



## Mini

I was pretty bummed when I took 'em, and it's cause I have such shitty facial hair. 

Seriously, I shaved it off more than three weeks ago, and it's only been in the past few days that it's even been visible. I know I'm not competing against anyone, but I must admit it's disheartening when I serve woman at work who've got fuller beards than I do.

That said, thank ya'.


----------



## AnnMarie

:wubu: I just LOVE this thread. :wubu:


----------



## Ivy

uhm, Mini, be my husbandie?


----------



## Angel

Michael,

Adorable.  

You are gorgeous. You are handsome. You're intelligent. You're kind. You're a gentleman. You're understanding. You are a beautiful person both inside and out. Scruffy or not, you're you... and that's what matters. 

Those eyes! They are dreamy! *grrrrrrrrr*


----------



## Mini

Ivy said:


> uhm, Mini, be my husbandie?



Pick the chapel and I'm there.


----------



## NYSquashee

Boredom and a camera equals:


----------



## MisticalMisty

NYSquashee said:


> Boredom and a camera equals:




Hotness! WOO HOO Nice my fav veggie


----------



## Ladyrose1952

goldenzim said:


> OK. Here is my skinny ass. Well. Not really my ass. But you get the idea.


 
You are a bit on the skinny side now aren't you?

I like the muscles though, makes the ole girl get the shivers! bbbbbrrrrr! lOL


----------



## Ladyrose1952

originaljohnny said:


> Wow, popular thread... I wonder why...
> 
> I'm gonna post a face shot also, so you can get to know the dude who's attached to this scrumptous ass.:eat2:
> 
> And thanks for giving me an excuse to post this.


 
Man would I like to give that a lil pinch! LOL


----------



## Ladyrose1952

Mini said:


> Snapped a few new pics tonight. I think I'm growing more wraith-like by the day. Summer can't come quickly enough.
> 
> Still, enjoy.


 
Cute there!


----------



## Ladyrose1952

AnnMarie said:


> :wubu: I just LOVE this thread. :wubu:


 
Yes there is nothing like *BEEFCAKE* in your cup! LOL:eat2:


----------



## Ladyrose1952

NYSquashee said:


> Boredom and a camera equals:


 
Let me be you're Momma! LOL


----------



## bigsexy920

Ok I clearly should have been paying way way way more attention to this thread. Thank you boys I sure do appreciate :eat2:


----------



## Ladyrose1952

bigsexy920 said:


> Ok I clearly should have been paying way way way more attention to this thread. Thank you boys I sure do appreciate :eat2:


 
I so agree with you there!


----------



## Ivy

Mini said:


> Pick the chapel and I'm there.



I vote for one in Vegas with a really good Elvis. I'm gonna wear leopard print and pink! I think you should wear a lime green ruffely tux! 

Too hot, that is what we would be!


----------



## Mini

Ivy said:


> I vote for one in Vegas with a really good Elvis. I'm gonna wear leopard print and pink! I think you should wear a lime green ruffely tux!
> 
> Too hot, that is what we would be!



No word of a lie, but one day when I've got the money I'm going to have a custom-made suit in neon orange fabric. Throw in a purple shirt with a neon green tie and damn if I wouldn't be the tallest fashion tragedy since Robert Wadlow. Probably top it off with a pimp hat and walking stick to boot.

Why? Well, if it made sense it wouldn't be as fun.


----------



## Jes

Mini said:


> No word of a lie, but one day when I've got the money I'm going to have a custom-made suit in neon orange fabric. Throw in a purple shirt with a neon green tie and damn if I wouldn't be the tallest fashion tragedy since Robert Wadlow. Probably top it off with a pimp hat and walking stick to boot.
> 
> Why? Well, if it made sense it wouldn't be as fun.


i worry that the orange willmake you look prison-y. 

there's a pimp who shops at my grocery store. seriously. with the suits, and the purple velvet hat with a feather in it, and walking stick with the skull on top of it. 

it's...way creepy. but maybe i shouldn't hate on him. i hear it's hard out there for a pimp.


----------



## AnnMarie

Jes said:


> it's...way creepy. but maybe i shouldn't hate on him. i hear it's hard out there for a pimp.



The hos ain't what they used to be.


----------



## saturdayasusual

Wow... so many sexy guys on here. Any of you willing to take a trip to Indiana?  

Juuuust kidding......... maybe.


----------



## Jes

AnnMarie said:


> The hos ain't what they used to be.


tryin' to get the money fo' the rent!


----------



## Mini

And a few more from this evening. At least I'm *trying* to smile in these.


----------



## dreamer72fem

Those are great pics Mini...I like the third one...I shall deem that the "Check ya later" pic. Made me smile....very nice.
Stacey


----------



## olivefun

Mini,
Thank you so much.

I love the first picture best. So intense and so beautiful.
Amazing.

wow

thump thump thump


:smitten:


----------



## shygal

OH PLEASE PLEASE SOMEONE SHAKE ME I THINK IVE DIED AND GONE TO HEAVEN.mmmmmmmmmmm men. LOOKING GOOD


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Mini, you look exactly like my ex, save that you have better skin and aren't wearing women's underwear. (Long story.)


----------



## Jes

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Mini, you look exactly like my ex, save that you have better skin and aren't wearing women's underwear. (Long story.)


And a story that deserves its own thread, actually.


----------



## Mini

olivefun said:


> Mini,
> Thank you so much.
> 
> I love the first picture best. So intense and so beautiful.
> Amazing.
> 
> wow
> 
> thump thump thump
> 
> 
> :smitten:



I call that one my "OK, we can rule out 'professional photographer' as a potential career" shot.


----------



## Jes

mini, do you have giant man hands? do me a favor? measure one, wrist to tip of middle finger. thanks.


----------



## Mini

It's about 7.75 inches. Is that big?

(For the record, I also wear size fourteen shoes, but I've always felt my feet were on the small side for my size.)


----------



## olivefun

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Mini, you look exactly like my ex, save that you have better skin and aren't wearing women's underwear. (Long story.)



SL, Your ex looked like that and he is your ex??? Gee, there must have been some pretty awful other things going on.

Oh, and just wondering, what makes you think that Mini _isn't _wearing pretty panties?

LOL


----------



## Mini

olivefun said:


> SL, Your ex looked like that and he is your ex??? Gee, there must have been some pretty awful other things going on.
> 
> Oh, and just wondering, what makes you think that Mini _isn't _wearing pretty panties?
> 
> LOL



>_>

<_<

No one is supposed to know that!


----------



## Angel

Mini,

If you ever need a photographer...  

Nice pics. Nice smile. 

It's too hard to pick a favorite. I like all of your pics.


----------



## saturdayasusual

I agree with Angel. They're all good pictures. Very attractive, Mini.


----------



## Mini

New pics today. I love my new haircut, and I *finally* took a decent picture of myself.

At least, I think it's decent. (And yes, I know the second picture is blurry. I still love it.)


----------



## AnnMarie

Mini said:


> New pics today. I love my new haircut, and I *finally* took a decent picture of myself.
> 
> At least, I think it's decent. (And yes, I know the second picture is blurry. I still love it.)



I like numero 3, but they're all good.


----------



## TheNowhereMan

well if you guys wanna see it I'd gladly oblige.


----------



## TheNowhereMan

http://myspace-925.vo.llnwd.net/00281/52/97/281447925_l.jpg
this would be me


----------



## TheMarno

Hey. I posted once here before and I post on the BHM/FFA board more (even though I am neither) but I figured I'd put up another...





hah... this is my really dumb "scene" picture I did as a joke.

Later.


----------



## TheNowhereMan

-points up to earlier posts- hope you girls like it, not the best picture but the onlyone i oculd find off hand


----------



## LillyBBBW

Jeez I'm out of breath. There's no end to the hot guys in this place. It's almost obscene! :smitten:  :smitten:


----------



## TheNowhereMan

your joking right? I'm average at best


----------



## LillyBBBW

Ok, I'm exaggerating about being out of breath. But I meant the rest of it hottie. :kiss2:


----------



## TheNowhereMan

-blush- i dont know what to say


----------



## furious styles

though this thread could use a refreshing






although i look sort of like a drama queen in this picture


----------



## dreamer72fem

You have amazing eyes mfdoom...nice pic
Stacey


----------



## NYSquashee

Me being silly after a haircut...


----------



## bigsexy920

yum



That's all I have to say about that.:eat2:


----------



## olivefun

Yes! excellent!


----------



## SwedishBBW

Jay West Coast said:


> Here's one, sorry it's a little delayed. I put a little Christmas theme to it, 'cuz it's that time of year again !
> 
> It's supposed to be sort of an I-just-put-up-the-mistletoe smirk.
> 
> I hope you girls are enjoying all the FA pics! We sure do enjoy yours !
> 
> 
> 
> Jay West Coast
> 
> PS: The real ass-shot is up in my profile.





Whooooohoooo!!!! What a babe!!! More pics please! :eat2:


----------



## Jes

NYSquashee said:


> Me being silly after a haircut...


all right, well, I'm still mad about Hardee's AND NYSquashee!


----------



## ValentineBBW

I'll second that yum :eat2: ......so glad this thread was resurrected.


----------



## Doctor S

Double wammy


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J

mfdoom said:


> though this thread could use a refreshing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although i look sort of like a drama queen in this picture




Very handsome, hon. :smitten: I like this thread. ALOT.:smitten: :smitten:


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J

I'd give you all big smoshie/squeezie hugs to all the gents who've placed pics.
:wubu:


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J

NYSquashee said:


> Me being silly after a haircut...




Is that an invitation for a kiss? :smitten: 
:kiss2: for the Brooklyn Squashee!!
Represent!!


----------



## lipmixgirl

woo... how did i not see this thread earlier?!?!?!?!?!? if anyone wants to hang and is in the nyc area, i (and my other nyc/nj dim girls) are easily found!!!!! 

viva hottie boys.... :wubu:


----------



## snuggletiger

*wonders if he considered a Hottie* :|


----------



## leighcy

Wow! Everyone in this thread is HOT. I see I've missed quite a few new postings. Glad to see it still going on.


----------



## lipmixgirl

and let me state for the record... HOT HOT HOT!!!! 

yummy...:wubu:


----------



## GWARrior

sooo many sexy boysssss

:smitten:


----------



## Kizzume




----------



## KerrieKat

Wow! Great thread. So many handsome men. Sadly, none in my neck of the woods.


----------



## out.of.habit

SERIOUSLY. I <3 this thread. 




LillyBBBW said:


> Jeez I'm out of breath. There's no end to the hot guys in this place. It's almost obscene! :smitten:  :smitten:


----------



## love dubh

Here's the hot piece of ass that I like to call mine (in front of our dorm at "Rukkers").






(That's not me.  It's a fellow editor at the school newspaper. Apparently office-fever made them run to the park and climb stuff, like trees.)


----------



## Kymber Dreams

*Very Sexy! :smitten: 
Kisses, Kymber*




ClashCityRocker said:


> picture opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaron£


----------



## Kymber Dreams

*Very Yummy!
Kisses, Kymber*



Mini said:


> *Thank you, imageshack*


----------



## Kymber Dreams

*To funny! We all know what a paper cut is... but what's it called when a CD is the culprit?  Nice booty.
Kisses, Kymber*





dan ex machina said:


> because, coincidentally, i had a picture of my ass taken this weekend. anyone who's seen my myspace knows the story, but basically, this asshole from a band at my school started some shit, so i took a picture of myself wiping with their cd. so ignore the cd folks, focus on the booty.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

I suppose I might as well join in. ^^

Flexing non-existant abs






Tis me booty, yarr.


----------



## elle camino

nice girlbutt.
<3


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Thank you, I think. ^^;

Flattering or not, it is somewhat accurate. A straight guy said he loved my ass on account of confusing it with that of a female in the same forum. >.>


----------



## bigsexy920

Is it just me or is that skid mark ? OR is it just shadow? 

Please be shadow, please be shadow, please be shadow :shocked:


----------



## elle camino

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Thank you, I think. ^^;


it's neither here nor there, you just have a girlbutt.
and a nice one. 


if it makes you feel better, i have a manchin. AND manhands.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

It's a shadow alright. xp

Sheesh. I post revealing pics of myself and get critique about clean underwear. x_X


----------



## love dubh

Is there a keg in your pants, Fuzzy Necro? 'cuz I'd totally tap that.


----------



## elle camino

or the alternate: 'do you wash your clothes with windex? cause i can totally see myself in your pants'.


----------



## bigsexy920

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> It's a shadow alright. xp
> 
> Sheesh. I post revealing pics of myself and get critique about clean underwear. x_X




Ok then its a REALLY cute bumm :eat2:


----------



## TheNowhereMan

ladies?


----------



## Ample Pie

elle camino said:


> nice girlbutt.
> <3


absolutely.

girlbutt.
very cute girlbutt.


a lot of fine looking fellows here.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Mini said:


> *Thank you, imageshack*




This is you, Mini....? If so... :smitten: :smitten: 

Also very nice Fuzzy and Nowhere Man


----------



## KerrieKat

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This is you, Mini....? If so... :smitten: :smitten:




Yup.... I totally agree! :bounce:


----------



## Ample Pie

Yes, Mini, you really are built quite nicely.


----------



## Mini

That's me about a year and a half ago. Basically look the same now but with shorter hair and a stubble beard.


----------



## Shala

Wow......Mini! Hot AND tall. You are my dream guy!:smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## mossystate

Hmmmmmm..seems I have seen Mini's picture..elsewhere..I am really lifting rocks in my brain, trying to figure out...where.

Good to see the boys out here serving themselves up..heh.


----------



## intoanother

just me..hope you like..

carl
in2anthr
gdofthndr88


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mossystate said:


> Hmmmmmm..*seems I have seen Mini's picture..elsewhere..I am really lifting rocks in my brain, trying to figure out.*..where.
> 
> Good to see the boys out here serving themselves up..heh.




http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1728&page=23
Could this be where? A couple of pages back in this same thread....
Oh dear Lawd man, Mini please post more pics for us drooling females... :kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

intoanother said:


> just me..hope you like..
> 
> carl
> in2anthr
> gdofthndr88




Nice pic- what do the tats say?


----------



## intoanother

stomach says "strength" and a moon on my left shoulder and a band on my right arm...for now..

and thank you for the compliment..

be well 

carl
in2anthr
gdofthndr88


----------



## mossystate

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1728&page=23
> Could this be where? A couple of pages back in this same thread....
> Oh dear Lawd man, Mini please post more pics for us drooling females... :kiss2:



No,was not here at Dimensions.*S*


----------



## mossystate

intoanother said:


> stomach says "strength" and a moon on my left shoulder and a band on my right arm...for now..
> 
> and thank you for the compliment..
> 
> be well
> 
> carl
> in2anthr
> gdofthndr88



Carl, whenever I see that picture, I am reminded of the scene in Silence Of The Lambs, when Starling first meets Lecter.He is standing JUST like that in his cell/dungeon!! 

But, he was not wearing any pants..soooo..just saying.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I still want more Mini pics.........


----------



## supersoup

must find the anonymous crush thread...

nice pics folks!!


----------



## KnottyOne

I dont remember taking this picture, it was just kinda on my camera when I plugged it in today. I'm gonna assume it is from the 5 hour chunk of tuesday I dont remember lol. Hope ya enjoy.


----------



## Ample Pie

it's a nice one, Knotty. Now let's see some butt. :blush:


----------



## RedVelvet

Mini said:


> *Thank you, imageshack*



so....so pretty


----------



## elle camino

goddamn i love chest hair.


----------



## FreneticFangs

WOAH!!!!!!

:smitten: !!!!


*sigh* now to gain those 200 lbs to send him my way. hahaha
I envy you girls! He's a hottie!



Jay West Coast said:


> Here's one, sorry it's a little delayed. I put a little Christmas theme to it, 'cuz it's that time of year again !
> 
> It's supposed to be sort of an I-just-put-up-the-mistletoe smirk.
> 
> I hope you girls are enjoying all the FA pics! We sure do enjoy yours !
> 
> 
> 
> Jay West Coast
> 
> PS: The real ass-shot is up in my profile.


----------



## Mini

elle camino said:
 

> goddamn i love chest hair.



Hey, it's not my fault it's baldish.


----------



## FreneticFangs

Girl you have curves! Who would have thought? Very nice. :bow: 



maire dubh said:


> Here's the hot piece of ass that I like to call mine (in front of our dorm at "Rukkers").
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's not me.  It's a fellow editor at the school newspaper. Apparently office-fever made them run to the park and climb stuff, like trees.)


----------



## supersoup

elle camino said:


> goddamn i love chest hair.


ditto lady.


----------



## love dubh

FreneticFangs said:


> Girl you have curves! Who would have thought? Very nice. :bow:



Yeah. I mean, I try.


----------



## RedVelvet

I have just recently started dating the butt on the far right....(and the rest of his fine FA self too....).....

Pretty, no?....and TALLLLLLL.

I post this merely to contribute to the butt goodness....and to show off, of course....View attachment but2.jpg


View attachment DoggieFritz2.jpg


----------



## KnottyOne

Rebecca said:


> it's a nice one, Knotty. Now let's see some butt. :blush:



Ok, only cause ya asked, o and for the people who dig scars, enjoy.


----------



## Ample Pie

KnottyOne said:


> Ok, only cause ya asked, o and for the people who dig scars, enjoy.



hot stuff! you know I like scars, too.


----------



## Tina

_No wonder_ you've been scarce around these parts, Red...


----------



## RedVelvet

Tina said:


> _No wonder_ you've been scarce around these parts, Red...




Ahem......quite....

(...it just kinda..happened....ahem....)

Long story...


----------



## indy500tchr

RedVelvet said:


> I have just recently started dating the butt on the far right....(and the rest of his fine FA self too....).....
> 
> Pretty, no?....and TALLLLLLL.
> 
> I post this merely to contribute to the butt goodness....and to show off, of course....View attachment 11388
> 
> 
> View attachment 11389




I just went through all 13 pages of this thread in hopes to find some some hot pieces of ass and where do I find them???? Page frickin' 13! Thank you thank you Red for the nice row of buns! 

Okay now boys! Try to top this


----------



## This1Yankee

Holy asses!!! THIS IS THE GREATEST THREAD!!! Boys, post more pics!

Gunn-- YOU are smokin' hot. Jusssst thought you might like to know that, if you read this.

Jay-- The mistletoe ::SWOON:: That's nearly as good as the towel, OW!

NySquashee -- Move to Richmond.

Boulder -- Hiya  Supa Handsome

It's alsmost Christmas again, I think that there needs to be a MAJOR revival of this thread...like, have everyone post new pics...woohoo!


----------



## indy500tchr

This1Yankee said:


> Holy asses!!! THIS IS THE GREATEST THREAD!!! Boys, post more pics!
> 
> Gunn-- YOU are smokin' hot. Jusssst thought you might like to know that, if you read this.
> 
> Jay-- The mistletoe ::SWOON:: That's nearly as good as the towel, OW!
> NySquashee -- Move to Richmond.
> 
> Boulder -- Hiya  Supa Handsome
> 
> It's alsmost Christmas again, I think that there needs to be a MAJOR revival of this thread...like, have everyone post new pics...woohoo!




I must have missed that pic *sigh*


----------



## This1Yankee

The towel or the mistletoe? the mistletoe picture is still up I think (earlier in the thread), and I don't know about the towel one...

I feel like I am objectifying him...but what better specimen of a man to objectify?


----------



## JoyJoy

RedVelvet said:


> I have just recently started dating the butt on the far right....(and the rest of his fine FA self too....).....
> 
> Pretty, no?....and TALLLLLLL.
> 
> I post this merely to contribute to the butt goodness....and to show off, of course....View attachment 11388
> 
> 
> View attachment 11389


 I'll forgive you for making me pine for your lovely self here, since you have such a handsome excuse! (although I DO expect details, young lady!)

Oh, and while we're at it...I'll take the second from the left.


----------



## KuroBara

This1Yankee said:


> Holy asses!!! THIS IS THE GREATEST THREAD!!! Boys, post more pics!
> 
> Gunn-- YOU are smokin' hot. Jusssst thought you might like to know that, if you read this.
> 
> Jay-- The mistletoe ::SWOON:: That's nearly as good as the towel, OW!
> 
> NySquashee -- Move to Richmond.
> 
> Boulder -- Hiya  Supa Handsome
> 
> It's alsmost Christmas again, I think that there needs to be a MAJOR revival of this thread...like, have everyone post new pics...woohoo!


I second! This has nearly gotten me fired (I surf at work), butI get more pics of Knotty, it's worth it!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I seemed to have missed Jay's pic- does anyone have a link?

Knotty, you rock my world young man  I love your "dark look" *swoons*
I like chest hair, too- my bf has a lot of it 

Hey Mini.... are you going make me e-stalk you for another pic? Dont make me beg.....

Red, you're an evil demoness showing off that good looking hunk of love you got....


----------



## RedVelvet

JoyJoy said:


> I'll forgive you for making me pine for your lovely self here, since you have such a handsome excuse! (although I DO expect details, young lady!)
> 
> Oh, and while we're at it...I'll take the second from the left.




Heh....he won the contest!


----------



## RedVelvet

Knotty...gotta say....

Yer beautiful.


----------



## love dubh

Knotty, nice pair of jeans. Can I talk you out of it? 

VillaNova ain't that far, yanno...

/end lechery


----------



## Ample Pie

He is a freaking hotty. and I never use that word. "Hotty" I mean. Oddly enough I use "freaking" all the time.


----------



## supersoup

yum yum yum yum yum yum yum yum.

i love pictures.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA




----------



## This1Yankee

Boulder ---> Good stuff  Thank you, you just made my monday morning (which is otherwise disgusting me right now)

*BUT* Is that a Coronoa I see, with NO LIME???????


----------



## supersoup

boulder, you are gorgeous. foreal.


----------



## Ample Pie

supersoup said:


> boulder, you are gorgeous. foreal.



This is a very true statement.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Boulder looks kind of buff....... I like 'em thick like that


----------



## KerrieKat

elle camino said:


> goddamn i love chest hair.



You took the words right outta my mouth!


Wait...isn't that a meatloaf song???? LOL!


----------



## furious styles

from a few months ago ( when I was in vaguely better shape ._. )






close up of my tummy scar






close up of my scruffy mug


----------



## love dubh

How'd you get your little friend there, mfdoom?


----------



## furious styles

Well see, my whole life I've lived in the ghetto. As the story goes, I was stabbed, and robbed of a bunch of money.





by a doctor removing my appendix


----------



## love dubh

mfdoom said:


> Well see, my whole life I've lived in the ghetto. As the story goes, I was stabbed, and robbed of a bunch of money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by a doctor removing my appendix



My brother has scars like that too. Except, he was jumped and beaten. Yeah, that's urban NJ for you.


----------



## furious styles

Well, that's how I had the back of my head split open! It gave me a really bizarre hairline.

[edit] you go to rutgers? I can't believe you guys lost T_T


----------



## Ample Pie

mfdoom said:


> Well, that's how I had the back of my head split open! It gave me a really bizarre hairline.
> 
> [edit] you go to rutgers? I can't believe you guys lost T_T


you have very nice pictures.


----------



## activistfatgirl

This thread is almost a year old and still GOOD.

Yes, I'm a raging heterosexual at the moment. Nice to feel normal for a second. Ha ha, thanks boys. *waves :batting:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

activistfatgirl said:


> This thread is almost a year old and still GOOD.
> 
> Yes, I'm a raging heterosexual at the moment. Nice to feel normal for a second. Ha ha, thanks boys. *waves :batting:



We have programs for the heterosexual lifestyle that can help you, AFG.

Actually, this is the thread where Ryan and I started talking.  Yay.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Mfdoom has some chest hair, too........


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Pics of my nekkid behind, plain and simple.

leaning

Hipswivel

The End


----------



## supersoup

that may be the smallest arse i've ever seen.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

No kidding. That's a REALLY small ass!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

but it's a nice arse...... :wubu: 


Yes, Im too damn old to be looking at it and feel like a perv now...


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Aww. =( I hope it's not too small for your collective tastes.

Don't sweat it green eyed fairy. I _am_ legal, if only just. It's also nice to get a comment about exposed naked body other than "that's small".


----------



## supersoup

yes, it's a small but totally cute arse!


----------



## Carrie

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> but it's a nice arse...... :wubu:



What she said.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

supersoup said:


> yes, it's a small but totally cute arse!


Thank you. ^__^


----------



## This1Yankee

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Pics of my nekkid behind, plain and simple.
> 
> leaning
> 
> Hipswivel
> 
> The End



THAT is what it's all about, skirz!! Great backside...


----------



## Leonard

Can you believe I've been a member of this forum for over a year and have yet to post on this thread? I suppose it's high time.

I don't have many revealing pictures of my bod, but I did find a few snapshots from a recent mud romp.














Sometimes I bathe as well.






Perhaps I'll take a couple ass shots while I'm home for Thanksgiving.


----------



## This1Yankee

You are a cutie...without the mud. Funny pics though...where was the RA in these pictures??????


----------



## Leonard

This1Yankee said:


> You are a cutie...without the mud. Funny pics though...where was the RA in these pictures??????



I _am_ the RA.


----------



## This1Yankee

Leonard LePage said:


> I _am_ the RA.




Sadly enough, I figured as much...haha! Good for you


----------



## supersoup

Leonard LePage said:


> I _am_ the RA.


THAT IS AWESOME.


someday i will have a mud fight or something of the sort. seems like a blast.


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Leonard LePage said:


> Perhaps I'll take a couple ass shots while I'm home for Thanksgiving.


Yes. Yes, you should.


----------



## AnnMarie

Leonard LePage said:


>



Wow, I'm so glad the tornado that apparently blew through your room left you completely untouched! You must be a lucky guy!!


----------



## Leonard

AnnMarie said:


> Wow, I'm so glad the tornado that apparently blew through your room left you completely untouched! You must be a lucky guy!!



Ah, t'isn't my room, but a friend's! 

I can proudly say mine is slightly better kempt.


----------



## Tina

Leonard, I adore that pic of you alone, crouched down in the hall. There is something very primal about it, and the look on your face is classic.

This is a great thread. And hey guys, how about donating some of the ass pics for the Dimensions Clubhouse SYAFADD, or full moon dressing down...?


----------



## Jay West Coast

Tina said:


> Leonard, I adore that pic of you alone, crouched down in the hall. There is something very primal about it, and the look on your face is classic.
> 
> This is a great thread. And hey guys, how about donating some of the ass pics for the Dimensions Clubhouse SYAFADD, or full moon dressing down...?



I'm all over it, Tina. On it like a cowboy on another cowboy. 

(Stolen from Mini*)


----------



## Discodave

Ive got 100s of photos that ive taken over the years, and hardly any of me lol, guess thats wat u get for being on the wrong end of the camera. Anyway not one of my better pics, but will do (and no its not a skirt before anyone says it  its a kilt, was just about to go to a scotland rugby game)
Discodave :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^Love the handle Dave  

Kilt is nice, too
Im a Descendent of the House of Gordon myself
You?


----------



## Discodave

Anderson here 
Shame the kilts not anderson thou, didnt have any at the time i rented it so had to plum for a flower of scotland tarten. Need to save up the pennies and get my proper family tarten 
Discodave


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^seems like the ones made and imported from Scotland are ultra- expensive- perhaps one of the celtic shops would be able to get them for much less..?


----------



## Discodave

Yea to rent i was 30 pounds for the weekend, but that came with everything minus the rugby top im wearing in the pic. To buy a proper tailered one i think it costs about 400 - 500 pounds. The thing last for ever thou, so once you buy one its yours for life.
Discodave


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lol @ me - I failed to pay attention and realize you're actually in Scotland :doh:  

At least you dont have to wait for it to be shipped and save those costs


----------



## This1Yankee

I am such a sucker for a man in a kilt **swoon** :wubu:


----------



## Tina

Jay West Coast said:


> I'm all over it, Tina. On it like a cowboy on another cowboy.
> 
> (Stolen from Mini*)



Thanks, Jay. I know the girls will definitely welcome them.  Why am I suddenly thinking of Brokeback Mountain?


----------



## SchecterFA

I guess this is the thread where you post the pics ... I'm going to try to find one. Just a sec.






Me and my ex. 

No, that's not the 'real' thing in that pipe either. Its tobacco.


----------



## love dubh

Leonard LePage said:


> Can you believe I've been a member of this forum for over a year and have yet to post on this thread? I suppose it's high time.
> 
> I don't have many revealing pictures of my bod, but I did find a few snapshots from a recent mud romp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I bathe as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I'll take a couple ass shots while I'm home for Thanksgiving.



You resemble my RA. Why do all RAs look alike? Why are all RAs HOT HOT HOT?

Except, we don't romp in the mud. We play semi-nude frisbee in the rain. WE'RE CIVILIZED, LEONARD. CIVILIZED!





^ My RA





^Me, far right.

And *MFDOOM*: Yeah. We were pwn3d. Or so I heard. I don't watch football. I did, however, use the Rutger victory over Louisville as an occassion to get smashed and watch as other drunks destroyed the campus. "YEAH WE WON LET'S BREAK OUR SCHOOL!"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^Why did I have to feel like a perv looking at Maire's RA?


----------



## Mini

I got some new pics today of me in my suit. I will warn y'all now that I'm coming down with the flu and look just shy of dead. Still, new is new, and I'll post 'em in the near future.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^I'm holding you to it, hawt boy


----------



## Mini

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^I'm holding you to it, hawt boy



I look like a zombie, FYI. Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## elle camino

less talk more rock.


----------



## chubscout

elle camino said:


> less talk more rock.




Here you go. Hope you like.....


----------



## Leonard

maire dubh said:


> You resemble my RA. Why do all RAs look alike? Why are all RAs HOT HOT HOT?



I resemble that fellow? Goodness, I'm a stud and I didn't even know it! If I'm not careful, I could develop a Narcissus complex. 

Thank you, maire dubh. Now if you'll excuse me, I have an appointment with every reflective surface in my house.


----------



## metalheadFA

This is the only shot of me topless im back left the rest are freinds although at least the sky looks pretty.






This is a pretty cool action shot from the G8 protests.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

chubscout said:


> Here you go. Hope you like.....
> 
> http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p124/chubscout400/buttpicNov06.jpg[
> 
> This pic made me want to slap your bum...... :wubu:
> 
> Metalhead.... we definitely need more pics of you.... ;)


----------



## metalheadFA

Okay one more this is me at Kings Cross Station going to a death metal gig:


----------



## activistfatgirl

Metalhead, you had me at "G8 Protests" and lost me at "death metal gig".

If you ever give up metal, please give me a call. I'm serious. HA!


----------



## metalheadFA

> Metalhead, you had me at "G8 Protests" and lost me at "death metal gig".
> 
> If you ever give up metal, please give me a call. I'm serious. HA!



There is no better soundtrack to police brutality and subsequent counter riot (Self Defence) (Which happened about 20 mins after that shot) than Napalm Death a fine mix of death metal and socially aware politics.

But still with an offer like that...


----------



## activistfatgirl

metalheadFA said:


> There is no better soundtrack to police brutality and subsequent counter riot (Self Defence) (Which happened about 20 mins after that shot) than Napalm Death a fine mix of death metal and socially aware politics.
> 
> But still with an offer like that...



We'll have to talk about it. I don't look at it that way, and I'm certainly unschooled in how politics find root in metal (and vice versa). Maybe I should append my offer...


----------



## Jay West Coast

Hey, its been a long time since I posted in this thread....hmm...I figure this pic is a good warm-up to the 'Strut Your Stuff For A Day Day' coming up on the 5th...

This one is, uh, patriotic.  

View attachment Photo 366.jpg


----------



## rarwrang

*support me at only 6 cents a day*


----------



## activistfatgirl

Jay West Coast said:


> Hey, its been a long time since I posted in this thread....hmm...I figure this pic is a good warm-up to the 'Strut Your Stuff For A Day Day' coming up on the 5th...
> 
> This one is, uh, patriotic.



Anyone else feeling faint?

I do love America! I do!

And Rarwrang? You've got it.


----------



## Leonard

Here are some photos from a strip-tease that I performed at a friend's birthday party. They're kind of strange, but I'm flashing flesh. Isn't that what this thread is all about?

The night began innocently enough...





...but before I knew it, I was displaying my underparts for the entertainment of others.





I was free of both shirt and shame.





Not everyone could handle it.


----------



## LillyBBBW

:blink: God help me and save me. I *love* this thread to the fifth power! :smitten: :bounce: :smitten:


----------



## Ample Pie

I'm just going to drool quietly in the corner.

Don't mind me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

activistfatgirl said:


> *Anyone else feeling faint?
> *
> I do love America! I do!
> 
> And Rarwrang? You've got it.



*swoons and passes out*

Any of you guys care to fan me?  :smitten:


----------



## Renaissance Woman

LillyBBBW said:


> :blink: God help me and save me. I *love* this thread to the fifth power! :smitten: :bounce: :smitten:


Amen, sister! Testify!

I'd also like to take this opportunity to nominate Sandie for some sort of humanitarian award. Or maybe demi-goddess status. Whatever you prefer. Let me know. I'll make the appropriate certificate and get it notarized.


----------



## supersoup

metalheadFA said:


> Okay one more this is me at Kings Cross Station going to a death metal gig:


   

come here. date me. the end.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Any girls wanna agree with me that this page is hot! I lovin' the pics guys!!!! Love em!


----------



## bootylovingirl

what a sharp looking suit


----------



## Chimpi

Jay West Coast said:


> Hey, its been a long time since I posted in this thread....hmm...I figure this pic is a good warm-up to the 'Strut Your Stuff For A Day Day' coming up on the 5th...
> 
> This one is, uh, patriotic.



You're so hot!!! :smitten: :smitten: :kiss2: :blush:


----------



## Carrie

Chimpi said:


> You're so hot!!! :smitten: :smitten: :kiss2: :blush:



LOL... you're a piece of work, junior.


----------



## Tina

Erin is that you?


----------



## bootylovingirl

another fine looking FA thanks for posting!


----------



## Jay West Coast

Chimpi said:


> You're so hot!!! :smitten: :smitten: :kiss2: :blush:



Justin! You're still not getting in my pants! I asked Erin, and she said she'd lock me up tighter than you did to the fridge before her birthday. 

So, SOL, man.


----------



## Tina

Aww, c'mon, now. Justin just knows what he likes.

Post pics plz tanks.


----------



## rarwrang

activistfatgirl said:


> Anyone else feeling faint?
> 
> I do love America! I do!
> 
> And Rarwrang? You've got it.


thanks 
you're a true hottie


----------



## This1Yankee

My.

My my my.

:eat2: 

And that's all I have to say about these recent pics, boys.

wait wait wait....Leonard---> It's takes a certain type of man to post pics of himself doing a striptease. BRAVO *and* ENCORE.


----------



## metalheadFA

See the only problem with this place is the competition.



> Any girls wanna agree with me that this page is hot! I lovin' the pics guys!!!! Love em!



I can only hope too bask in the reflected glory of Rarwrang, Jay and Leonard.



> come here. date me. the end.



:wubu: Ive gone all shy now :wubu: 

I must post more often...


----------



## KuroBara

metalheadFA said:


> I must post more often...



DAMN STRAIGHT!!:smitten:


----------



## Renaissance Woman

metalheadFA said:


> See the only problem with this place is the competition.
> 
> 
> 
> I can only hope too bask in the reflected glory of Rarwrang, Jay and Leonard.
> 
> 
> 
> :wubu: Ive gone all shy now :wubu:
> 
> I must post more often...


My dear metalheadFa, there is plenty of room in my FA male harem for all of you. Don't look at it as competition, look at it as august company.


----------



## metalheadFA

> DAMN STRAIGHT



Hell im fixing my camera... I think we all need a good closeup topless shot of me... the question is will my usually modest ego take it  



> My dear metalheadFa, there is plenty of room in my FA male harem for all of you. Don't look at it as competition, look at it as august company



I seem to have cornered the majority of the British market... unfortunately I seem a lonely sole.


----------



## supersoup

metalheadFA said:


> See the only problem with this place is the competition.
> 
> 
> 
> I can only hope too bask in the reflected glory of Rarwrang, Jay and Leonard.
> 
> 
> 
> :wubu: Ive gone all shy now :wubu:
> 
> I must post more often...


yes you must.


----------



## Mini

I posted the pics, but they're only available in the Clubhouse. They are not worth 30 dollars.


----------



## indy500tchr

Mini said:


> I posted the pics, but they're only available in the Clubhouse. They are not worth 30 dollars.



Well then post 'em here. I am sure I'm not the only one who wants to check out your studliness (is that a word?)


----------



## Leonard

This1Yankee said:


> wait wait wait....Leonard---> It's takes a certain type of man to post pics of himself doing a striptease. BRAVO *and* ENCORE.



Thank you kindly, Yankee. Sadly, this is the only striptease I've performed with photo documentation.

Also, I feel like I should explain all of the letters written on my body. The song I was dancing to was "The Alphabet Song" by Big Bird. As the song played, I slowly stripped, revealing each letter in alpabetical order.

I'll let you guess where I put "Z".


----------



## Mini

indy500tchr said:


> Well then post 'em here. I am sure I'm not the only one who wants to check out your studliness (is that a word?)



Well, fine, you asked for it.  

View attachment Michael 30.jpg


View attachment Michael 31.jpg


View attachment Michael 32.jpg


View attachment Michael 33.jpg


----------



## metalheadFA

> Also, I feel like I should explain all of the letters written on my body. The song I was dancing to was "The Alphabet Song" by Big Bird. As the song played, I slowly stripped, revealing each letter in alpabetical order



Any man who can pull of a strip to the alphabet song must be god-like


----------



## This1Yankee

Mini said:


> Well, fine, you asked for it.




Your hair looks really really cute like that...I like it short


----------



## metalheadFA

This is kinda like my ass: 







Note my dying friend on the ground


----------



## Jes

metalheadFA said:


> This is kinda like my ass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note my dying friend on the ground



God, you people in England sure do have shitty houses.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^^Lol Jes- that was right on time


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Mini said:


> Well, fine, you asked for it.



~EGADS!~ Mini.......... you look good but so.......



young



Gawd, I really AM a perv


----------



## This1Yankee

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ~EGADS!~ Mini.......... you look good but so.......
> 
> 
> 
> young
> 
> 
> 
> Gawd, I really AM a perv




Don't feel bad! There is this eighteen year old HOT guy that I work with, and I flirt with him all the time, even though he is 5 years younger than I am...AND IN HIGH SCHOOL! Mmm, he is a hottie though, I can't help it. SO you shouldn't feel so bad, at least Mini is out of high school range, for sure...hehehe.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

This1Yankee said:


> Don't feel bad! There is this eighteen year old HOT guy that I work with, and I flirt with him all the time, even though he is 5 years younger than I am...AND IN HIGH SCHOOL! Mmm, he is a hottie though, I can't help it. SO you shouldn't feel so bad, at least Mini is out of high school range, for sure...hehehe.



Haha- that made me think of when I worked in an automotive repair shop and they hired an "apprentice" who was only 21. OMG- we joked and called him "The Marlboro Man" cause he just had such good looks and that swagger......
The owner started joking that he hired the guy "to raise moral" got the ladies and "warned" us about sexual harrassment


----------



## MissToodles

Jes said:


> God, you people in England sure do have shitty houses.



I thought your cats ate you, where have you been?


----------



## Ample Pie

Jes said:


> God, you people in England sure do have shitty houses.



yeah, the British, they're intense.


----------



## metalheadFA

> God, you people in England sure do have shitty houses.



Its because that picture is the whole of Britain... its alot smaller than most think!  
Actually technically that is Scotland... you can tell because its got trees.


----------



## Jes

metalheadFA said:


> This is kinda like my ass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note my dying friend on the ground



You know what? I would bang all four of you charming lads. 

and then I'd step back and think about which of you had been the best.

And then I'd bang all 4 of you again just to see if I'd been right.


----------



## supersoup

Jes said:


> You know what? I would bang all four of you charming lads.
> 
> and then I'd step back and think about which of you had been the best.
> 
> And then I'd bang all 4 of you again just to see if I'd been right.


i like you more and more with every post...


----------



## metalheadFA

Id prolly be the most appreciative!


----------



## supersoup

metalheadFA said:


> Id prolly be the most appreciative!


there needs to be a magic internet button where people can talk to each other, like over the phone. I WANT TO HEAR YOU SPEAK.

i'm a dork, sorry.


----------



## metalheadFA

> there needs to be a magic internet button where people can talk to each other, like over the phone. I WANT TO HEAR YOU SPEAK.
> 
> i'm a dork, sorry



Suprisingly deep mild brummy accent with bad word formations!!!

How would you describe your accent?

I must be really talented at getting myself in perspective so I look tall cos my Ginger afro mate is about half a foot taller than me!


----------



## Shala

My gosh metalheadfa, you are impossibly handsome!:smitten:


----------



## supersoup

there is not nearly enough boy ass in this thread.



and bad formations be damned, i WILL hear someone with your accent speak to me in person before i die!!! i have a dork accent with slight southern belle sprinkled in there when i'm mad. and i get called ginger at work all the time. well actually it's usually gingervitis carrier, but that's still basically ginger.


----------



## metalheadFA

supersoup said:


> there is not nearly enough boy ass in this thread.



I said im fixing my camera... and I love southern accents! :smitten: plus there is a differnce between a red head and my mates auburn curls.



> My gosh metalheadfa, you are impossibly handsome



Now Im seriously un-used to this kinda response.


----------



## Shala

How is it possible that you have'nt heard those very words a thousand times??? You've got some serious sexiness going on there.


----------



## metalheadFA

:blush: Thank You :blush:


----------



## KuroBara

metalheadFA said:


> I said im fixing my camera... and I love southern accents! :smitten: plus there is a differnce between a red head and my mates auburn curls.
> 
> 
> 
> Now Im seriously un-used to this kinda response.


You are so full ot it, Metal/ I know you get cat calls everytime you stroll down the street. At least you would, if you were on my street!:smitten: :kiss2:


----------



## supersoup

metalheadFA said:


> I said im fixing my camera... and I love southern accents! :smitten: plus there is a differnce between a red head and my mates auburn curls.


so how's about this. i just came up with it, i'm a genius. we start this program...adopt an accent...and i've got dibs on you boy. someday i will hear your accent since i adopted it. deal? good. agreed!!


----------



## metalheadFA

supersoup said:


> so how's about this. i just came up with it, i'm a genius. we start this program...adopt an accent...and i've got dibs on you boy. someday i will hear your accent since i adopted it. deal? good. agreed!!



Only if I get to hear yours!   



> You are so full ot it, Metal/ I know you get cat calls everytime you stroll down the street. At least you would, if you were on my street



Believe me the only calls I get are from guys speeding past in plastic cars hurling abuse


----------



## supersoup

metalheadFA said:


> Only if I get to hear yours!


then that means you adopt me. DEAL? DEAL!!

thank you sir.


----------



## metalheadFA

supersoup said:


> then that means you adopt me. DEAL? DEAL!!
> 
> thank you sir.



But how would this program work... I could send a tape but there would be no guarantee it was my voice and vice versa... still I believe I got the best end of this deal :smitten:


----------



## supersoup

metalheadFA said:


> But how would this program work... I could send a tape but there would be no guarantee it was my voice and vice versa... still I believe I got the best end of this deal :smitten:


i have not yet worked out all the details...but it will happen my friend. and i totally got the better end of the deal silly boy!


----------



## MisticalMisty

chubscout said:


> Here you go. Hope you like.....


Just 6 little words

LORD HAVE MERCY ON MY SOUL


----------



## MisticalMisty

Jay West Coast said:


> Hey, its been a long time since I posted in this thread....hmm...I figure this pic is a good warm-up to the 'Strut Your Stuff For A Day Day' coming up on the 5th...
> 
> This one is, uh, patriotic.


Oh holy Betsy Ross

Brb..gotta change my panties..

LMFAO


----------



## supersoup

MisticalMisty said:


> Just 6 little words
> 
> LORD HAVE MERCY ON MY SOUL


i know, right? i love those kinds of boy panties. boxers briefs are the way to go fellas. niiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## metalheadFA

> i know, right? i love those kinds of boy panties. boxers briefs are the way to go fellas. niiiiiiiiiiiiiice.



Do any guys still wear Y fronts and if so why aint they been posting? im a boxers man myself its the only thing that will hold this womenly arse in.


----------



## MisticalMisty

metalheadFA said:


> Do any guys still wear Y fronts and if so why aint they been posting? im a boxers man myself its the only thing that will hold this womenly arse in.


do you mean tightey whites ala Tom Cruise in Risky Business?


----------



## Ample Pie

all I saw was "womanly arse" and I'd like to see more of it...specifically in photos.

Get on that please .


----------



## metalheadFA

> all I saw was "womanly arse" and I'd like to see more of it...specifically in photos.
> 
> Get on that please



Apparently its peachy a gay freind told me... but a picture says a thousand words... fraid itll prolly be after Xmas though because my camera is very broken! Then ill start a whole thread and ill become an ego monster!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Discodave said:


> Ive got 100s of photos that ive taken over the years, and hardly any of me lol, guess thats wat u get for being on the wrong end of the camera. Anyway not one of my better pics, but will do (and no its not a skirt before anyone says it  its a kilt, was just about to go to a scotland rugby game)
> Discodave :bow:



Hooray! A Scot I didn't know about here, and an actual REAL Scot, to boot - NICE!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jes said:


> You know what? I would bang all four of you charming lads.
> 
> and then I'd step back and think about which of you had been the best.
> 
> And then I'd bang all 4 of you again just to see if I'd been right.




LMAO


Thanks for the laugh....


----------



## This1Yankee

supersoup said:


> so how's about this. i just came up with it, i'm a genius. we start this program...adopt an accent...and i've got dibs on you boy. someday i will hear your accent since i adopted it. deal? good. agreed!!




I think that there is some thread on here that has links to members making voice recordings or something. JWC pointed it out to me, but I couldn't get it (dam work internet security...grrrr.) So, you might want to search for it. I like your "adopt a voice/accent" idea, it's cool.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Shala said:


> My gosh metalheadfa, you are impossibly handsome!:smitten:



Seconded! more words


----------



## indy500tchr

Mini said:


> Well, fine, you asked for it.




Mmmmm mmmmm MmmmMMMmmm Thank you! :batting: 

Made my morning a bit brighter!




supersoup said:


> i know, right? i love those kinds of boy panties. boxers briefs are the way to go fellas. niiiiiiiiiiiiiice.




Ooooo the Hybrids are Da' BOMB! they just hug everything in all the right places :wubu:


----------



## Ample Pie

supersoup said:


> i know, right? i love those kinds of boy panties. boxers briefs are the way to go fellas. niiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


I just love that you call them panties. I do too. lol.


----------



## metalheadFA

LillyBBBW said:


> Seconded! more words




Thank you :blush:


----------



## Shala

metalheadFA said:


> Thank you :blush:


MetalheadFA, I think you might gather quite the fan club around here with the irresistable face.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

metalheadFA said:


> Apparently its peachy a gay freind told me... but a picture says a thousand words... fraid itll prolly be after Xmas though because my camera is very broken! *Then ill start a whole thread and ill become an ego monster!*



I hope there's room for two of us then.....


----------



## KnottyOne

I'm going out to a friends art exhibt tonite in Philly and wanted to look somewhat presentable to people who probly know alot more about art then me. What do you think?


----------



## Smushygirl

That's right, it's first Friday! You look marvelous, Dahling! Have a good time and try not to break too many hearts.


----------



## AnnMarie

KnottyOne said:


> I'm going out to a friends art exhibt tonite in Philly and wanted to look somewhat presentable to people who probly know alot more about art then me. What do you think?



I was replying to say you look great, go out and impress... then I saw your photo is called sexiness.jpg.... LOL - so you're clearly already impressed!


----------



## chubscout

Thanks to those who commented on my earlier pic

Here's a few more for your viewing pleasure


----------



## KnottyOne

AnnMarie said:


> I was replying to say you look great, go out and impress... then I saw your photo is called sexiness.jpg.... LOL - so you're clearly already impressed!



My friend who took the pic named it that lol. She always names my pics that, I really dont know why seeing how she doesn't really dig guys lol. But yea, thanx ^_^


----------



## Renaissance Woman

KnottyOne said:


> I'm going out to a friends art exhibt tonite in Philly and wanted to look somewhat presentable to people who probly know alot more about art then me. What do you think?


You have succeeded. And then some.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I want to see the face that goes with Chub's ass.......


----------



## chubscout

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I want to see the face that goes with Chub's ass.......



Here's one for the animal lover's out there


----------



## Dibaby35

Could u be any hotter? Hmmm...wow


----------



## MisticalMisty

chubscout said:


> Here's one for the animal lover's out there


Those eyes..those lips..that face..that body

Good GOD I want you under my Christmas tree..


and on the kitchen table..and in the shower..and in bed...maybe in a car.lol


----------



## MarcV74

here we go....;-) 

View attachment Dim.050426-05.JPG


----------



## BigCutieSasha

chubscout said:


> Here's one for the animal lover's out there



Your pic is great Chubs! But I must say you got me with this pic. Im not only a cat lover, but a black cat lover! I have 2. Lips and Onyx, my 2 children.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Your friend better be a very good artist because NOBODY'S gonna be lookin' at it with your fine self walking around in there. Great pose Knotty! 




KnottyOne said:


> I'm going out to a friends art exhibt tonite in Philly and wanted to look somewhat presentable to people who probly know alot more about art then me. What do you think?


----------



## LillyBBBW

Va va va VOOM! Nice picture Marc.




MarcV74 said:


> here we go....;-)


----------



## love dubh

KnottyOne said:


> I'm going out to a friends art exhibt tonite in Philly and wanted to look somewhat presentable to people who probly know alot more about art then me. What do you think?



Wow, Knotty, you look so delicious. Get your butt up here already!

Your dreads are forming really nicely, too. I've seen some dreads that just look...dreadful.


----------



## This1Yankee

chubscout said:


> Thanks to those who commented on my earlier pic
> 
> Here's a few more for your viewing pleasure




Viewing pleasure indeed!!! My lordy! And the face is that of a hottie too  Kudos


----------



## KuroBara

chubscout said:


> Here's one for the animal lover's out there


Two sexy beasts in one shot!! Nyaoo!!


----------



## Dibaby35

MarcV74 said:


> here we go....;-)



Ohhh woww...NICE ARMS...hehehe...(I'm an arm girl..lol)


ohhhhhh waittt....omg...nice butt too..what a package!


----------



## Michelle

MarcV74 said:


> here we go....;-)


 
I'm curious who took that picture and what the Live5 means? It looks like it was on television or something. And when you say "from faaaaar away" - where is that?

(no, I'm not cyber hitting on you - just curiousity - but nice butt anyway  )


----------



## MarcV74

...is a tv-station in Germany...right...i've been involved in Big Brother...


----------



## Tina

I was wondering about that, too. Wasn't it creepy knowing someone was watching you all the time?


----------



## Blueyedevil173

Chubscout, is it the camera angle, or do you own a panther? 

Jeebus, that's a huge looking cat lol!


----------



## Happenstance

Is this where I would put this?

So... I'm new here, and as such no one really knows who I am. Fixing that. I look like that picture that's attached. You cannot see my face because I am covering it. That is to say, I don't know how I feel about people knowing that I'm here yet. I am about thirty pounds heavier than I was a year ago at this time.

Hello.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Welcome, Happenstance. Don't be shy. They're nice to newbies around here.  Especially when they post nude pics.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^Yeah, we luvs drooling at the men folk  :smitten: :eat2:


----------



## Shala

I'm a sucker for nudity.


----------



## indy500tchr

chubscout said:


> Thanks to those who commented on my earlier pic
> 
> Here's a few more for your viewing pleasure




Oh baby! Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## NYSquashee

a couple of goofy ones. 
And to quote the autobiography, "Groucho and Me"





Post Haircut, with a few silly accessories.


----------



## This1Yankee

:smitten: Squashee is hot


----------



## Dibaby35

ohhh..nice arms Squashee....:eat2:


----------



## Tarella

MarcV74 said:


> here we go....;-)


As Borat would say, "Wha wha wee whaaaaaaaaa" Nice

I am such a female pig*grins*S*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

NySquashee........... OH MY! :shocked: :smitten:


----------



## Tarella

Mini said:


> New pics today. I love my new haircut, and I *finally* took a decent picture of myself.
> 
> Great photos...you have a little bit of an Aston Kutcher look to you*S*
> 
> Tarella


----------



## BigCutieSasha

NYSquashee said:


> a couple of goofy ones.
> And to quote the autobiography, "Groucho and Me"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post Haircut, with a few silly accessories.


Hey squashee... i like the fauxhawk look


----------



## NYSquashee

Thanks, I too enjoyed it, obviously. But decided to do the short thing for awhile anyways. Well to be fair I wasn't looking to get it that short, but my stylist is Asian, and he doesn't speak English very well, so it's basically a matter of how well my hand signals work.


----------



## Ample Pie

It was a nice look, but you carry off the short really well, too.


----------



## Mini

Smiling is for suckers.





The dude on the right is BOB. I'm jealous because he has a better body than I do.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Just feel lucky your hair stylist isnt into pills... lol my stylist is always on something so when i asked for highlights she left me under the heat helmet for too long and my hair was gray before my greaduation... i was not... happy lol And this last time... i said dye my hair like yours... brown and blonde... well i got red... and blonde... lol once again... not what i wanted


----------



## Carrie

Mini said:


> Smiling is for suckers.
> 
> The dude on the right is BOB. I'm jealous because he has a better body than I do.



Oooh! The first one is so.... blue steel. Very hot. And really nice chesticles, of course. :smitten:


----------



## RedVelvet

Mini said:


> Smiling is for suckers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dude on the right is BOB. I'm jealous because he has a better body than I do.





Jaysus Christ...!!


Do me, Satan!...Make me your concubine!

I adore thee!


----------



## supersoup

Carrie said:


> Oooh! The first one is so.... blue steel. Very hot. And really nice chesticles, of course. :smitten:


seconded.

i like your eyes sir, very nice indeed!


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Mini said:


> The dude on the right is BOB. I'm jealous because he has a better body than I do.


You are incorrect. Trust me on this. I'm nearly a doctor.


----------



## Littleghost

Feel honored, you're one of the few guys I can actually tell is attractive.

Haha, Mini's got gender-bendin' good looks! 

--Littleghost


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

RedVelvet said:


> Jaysus Christ...!!
> 
> 
> Do me, Satan!...Make me your concubine!
> 
> I adore thee!




Is a concubine higher ranked than the simple old love slave I was hoping to be? 

Btw, I dated Satan one time........


----------



## metalheadFA

By a popular demand forefronted by myself and my needs to strut and extend my moment of fame... a couple of pics from the clubhouse... sorry I might get in trouble... a couple of notes.
1. That is soap and toothpaste on the mirror 
2. My clumsy wobbly hands explain the almost ethereal blurred nature of myself.
Sorry there still sideways.


----------



## Ample Pie

omg, what a great ass.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Sigh, I suppose I won't threaten to cut people this time. You're free Metalhead. BE FREE!!!


----------



## supersoup

activistfatgirl said:


> Sigh, I suppose I won't threaten to cut people this time. You're free Metalhead. BE FREE!!!


i'll do it this time.

DIBS!!!

sooooooo nice...

:wubu:


----------



## ASEXIIBABIIGIRL

Jay West Coast said:


> Here's one, sorry it's a little delayed. I put a little Christmas theme to it, 'cuz it's that time of year again !
> 
> It's supposed to be sort of an I-just-put-up-the-mistletoe smirk.
> 
> I hope you girls are enjoying all the FA pics! We sure do enjoy yours !
> 
> 
> 
> Jay West Coast
> 
> PS: The real ass-shot is up in my profile.



:shocked: WHOOOO merry xmas to meeeeeeee:batting:


----------



## ASEXIIBABIIGIRL

ClashCityRocker said:


> im giddy over here cuz of the positive responses. more pics because...just because.
> 
> halloween(i took the easy road and went as lenny kravitz..the shirt says "i make bad music" so people would get it)...also i have dry skin. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old fav from when i still had the hawk, heh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaron£



VERYYYY NIIIICEEEE


----------



## ASEXIIBABIIGIRL

Great job to all the men and especialy "MY TEDDY BEAR BHM's" u all look great,,,,I think I officially feel at home...plus I have a crush or two, or three....LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

metalheadFA said:


> 1. That is soap and toothpaste on the mirror



LMMFAO    :bow:


----------



## supersoup

*sigh*

HERE'S YOUR EXTRA EFFIN LETTERS BOARD!!!


----------



## Spanky

Front......


----------



## Spanky

and back...

also known as the end.....


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

*Breaks out the wax*

Whaaaat? Somebody's gotta do it! 



VERY nice rear view, though.


----------



## This1Yankee

BigBeautifulMe said:


> *Breaks out the wax*
> 
> Whaaaat? Somebody's gotta do it!
> 
> 
> 
> VERY nice rear view, though.





HAAAAAAAAAA!!! hahahahaha! Weren't we JUST talking about this?


----------



## indy500tchr

metalheadFA said:


> By a popular demand forefronted by myself and my needs to strut and extend my moment of fame... a couple of pics from the clubhouse... sorry I might get in trouble... a couple of notes.
> 1. That is soap and toothpaste on the mirror
> 2. My clumsy wobbly hands explain the almost ethereal blurred nature of myself.
> Sorry there still sideways.




MMMMMM mmmm MMMMmmMMMM...nothing like starting out my morning with my coffee and HOT BUNS!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J

Spanky said:


> Front......




Always been a fan of a well defined "treasure trail" Thanks for posting Spanky.


----------



## KnottyOne

Yo, metalhead, how bout I fly over and we do a lil like, a compalation thing. Ya know bust out some tunes, chill. O, and ya know, do some modeling, nothin hotter then 2 dreaded rockstars in one shot. Ya know, I think the girls on the board would agree lol


----------



## activistfatgirl

KnottyOne said:


> Yo, metalhead, how bout I fly over and we do a lil like, a compalation thing. Ya know bust out some tunes, chill. O, and ya know, do some modeling, nothin hotter then 2 dreaded rockstars in one shot. Ya know, I think the girls on the board would agree lol



At times I tussle with a very conservative boy who knows that I love me some dreadlocks. He calls them "shitlocks" to which I get mad, and he laughs--its like one of our things--to fight about how hot hippy boys are (and take out the frustration in happier ways). And its one of the reasons I like him.

I suppose I could just cut the drama and date someone with dreadlocks next. :batting:


----------



## KnottyOne

activistfatgirl said:


> At times I tussle with a very conservative boy who knows that I love me some dreadlocks. He calls them "shitlocks" to which I get mad, and he laughs--its like one of our things--to fight about how hot hippy boys are (and take out the frustration in happier ways). And its one of the reasons I like him.
> 
> I suppose I could just cut the drama and date someone with dreadlocks next. :batting:



Hehe, deep down everyone wants a knotty boy ^_-


----------



## supersoup

activistfatgirl said:


> At times I tussle with a very conservative boy who knows that I love me some dreadlocks. He calls them "shitlocks" to which I get mad, and he laughs--its like one of our things--to fight about how hot hippy boys are (and take out the frustration in happier ways). And its one of the reasons I like him.
> 
> I suppose I could just cut the drama and date someone with dreadlocks next. :batting:


(dreads are a total weakness for me, and i have no idea why. hawt.)


----------



## KuroBara

I have to say, I usually hate dreads on white people. They usually come out looking like ropes of bird turd. The lighter the hair, the worse, but Knotty's are nice, I don't know why.


----------



## elle camino

NYSquashee said:


>


oh.
my.
goodness.


----------



## ValentineBBW

NYSquashee said:


> a couple of goofy ones.
> And to quote the autobiography, "Groucho and Me"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post Haircut, with a few silly accessories.




Mmmmmm very hot...yes indeed.


----------



## MisticalMisty

NYSquashee said:


> a couple of goofy ones.
> And to quote the autobiography, "Groucho and Me"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post Haircut, with a few silly accessories.


Woo hoo..my favorite Veggie is back  I've missed ya!

and DAMN boy..lol


----------



## metalheadFA

KuroBara said:


> I have to say, I usually hate dreads on white people. They usually come out looking like ropes of bird turd. The lighter the hair, the worse, but Knotty's are nice, I don't know why.



I would beg to differ tho Knottys are nice.



> Yo, metalhead, how bout I fly over and we do a lil like, a compalation thing. Ya know bust out some tunes, chill. O, and ya know, do some modeling, nothin hotter then 2 dreaded rockstars in one shot. Ya know, I think the girls on the board would agree lol



Dude im sure all the women would agree with me here that we would be awesome


----------



## metalheadFA

A big thanks to everybodys kind words both here and in the clubhouse there was something very liberating posting a picture of my ass over the net for all you people to see I hope you enjoyed it as much as me.
As a gay freind told me once "your not much of a looker from the front but you better keep your ass under wraps here."



> MMMMMM mmmm MMMMmmMMMM...nothing like starting out my morning with my coffee and HOT BUNS!


----------



## Tina

Life sure would have been much different (and better!) had I known cute boys like y'all when I was in high school. I might not have hated myself and felt that I was unloveable and undesirable. Three cheers for the wonderful FAs in the world, young, old and in-between.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Spanky said:


> and back...
> 
> also known as the end.....




That's one helluva firm nice ass Spanky..... Oh my!


----------



## supersoup

metalheadFA said:


> I hope you enjoyed it as much as me.


why yes, yes i did.


----------



## KnottyOne

KuroBara said:


> I have to say, I usually hate dreads on white people. They usually come out looking like ropes of bird turd. The lighter the hair, the worse, but Knotty's are nice, I don't know why.



Word, thanx alot. And yo, metalhead, I might be in Ireland in a few months, If I am, we def gotta hook up, ya know, take the world by storm lol


----------



## metalheadFA

KnottyOne said:


> Word, thanx alot. And yo, metalhead, I might be in Ireland in a few months, If I am, we def gotta hook up, ya know, take the world by storm lol



Ha that would be awesome I love Ireland its a fantastic country! Plus there is only one way to take the world by storm in Ireland!


----------



## Spanky

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That's one helluva firm nice ass Spanky..... Oh my!



Next time I'll post a warning that it's a vintage 1968 caboose.  

Thanks for the nice words, GEF! I'll take 'em where I can get 'em

-Spanky


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I was just teasing you, Spanky. Hope you took that in the spirit in which it was meant.  

Yes, you have a LOVELY derriere. Quite hot! I never would have guessed it was vintage 68 .

metalhead - you absolutely DO have some hot buns. WOW. And soup, we all already knew what YOU thought. 

Tina - I TOTALLY agree. Not a single guy asked me out in high school. Not one. Not sure what their problem was. It definitely would've been great to know I was attractive, way back then.


----------



## supersoup

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I was just teasing you, Spanky. Hope you took that in the spirit in which it was meant.
> 
> Yes, you have a LOVELY derriere. Quite hot! I never would have guessed it was vintage 68 .
> 
> metalhead - you absolutely DO have some hot buns. WOW. And soup, we all already knew what YOU thought.
> 
> Tina - I TOTALLY agree. Not a single guy asked me out in high school. Not one. Not sure what their problem was. It definitely would've been great to know I was attractive, way back then.


blasphemy. you have no proof of anything.

psh.


----------



## Spanky

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I was just teasing you, Spanky. Hope you took that in the spirit in which it was meant.



If you meant the wax thing, no offense taken whatsoever. There is a thick enough skin unda the undapants. About two years ago had to razor shave from top to bottom for an operation. My God, for the first time I felt really naked. Felt like a skinned squirrel. As for hair on chests, some girls like it and some girls don't. But when you have hair, you have the advantage of playing both sides  

Thanks for the compliments.  

-Spanky


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

SO not true, soupy. I have PICTURES! Muahahahaahah!


----------



## supersoup

eep!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Spanky said:


> Next time I'll post a warning that it's a vintage 1968 caboose.
> 
> Thanks for the nice words, GEF! I'll take 'em where I can get 'em
> 
> -Spanky



My caboose was manufactured in 1968 too so it's all good  :kiss2:

oh, and my ex-bf was quite the hairy fellow- as was my father
I think it's extremely masculine and dare I say.....sexy?


----------



## supersoup

bumping this just because.


----------



## This1Yankee

....because we wanna see some AZZZZZ!!!!! Hot boy azzzz, and lots of it. Put on a sexy face, a Santa hat, and some well placed mistletoe....


Soupy and I have a stack of dollar bills with YOUR name on it... requests, soupy?!?!


----------



## supersoup

This1Yankee said:


> ....because we wanna see some AZZZZZ!!!!! Hot boy azzzz, and lots of it. Put on a sexy face, a Santa hat, and some well placed mistletoe....
> 
> 
> Soupy and I have a stack of dollar bills with YOUR name on it... requests, soupy?!?!


dollar bills and candy to give out!!

and i'm mum on the requests dear.


----------



## Ample Pie

I'd like to 3rd the request for hot boy ass photos.

Santa hat optional.


----------



## HugKiss

chubscout said:


> Here's one for the animal lover's out there



MEOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## Slugopoet

so i was told that this would be a cool thread to say hi and meet some cool folks. haha, then i get here and see that it's all about the girls getting something to look at. lol. super!!. it's all good though.

here. i'vev got to many pictures to ever be able to only pick one. there are ever so many more sides to me thatn just the one anyway.











anyway. come say hi. i tend to hit up myspace more often thatn anything so hit my link and come chat.

later


scooter and beans rule the world, mwah aha ahahahahahahah


----------



## Jay West Coast

Cool pic, bro. Quite some guns you got there, and the first one is a sweet-lookin pic.


----------



## This1Yankee

Finally. Thanks Poet!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

HAHA.... yes.... yes... Scooter and Beans! To bad Scooter isnt coming to Beans birthday! lol Nerd  Nice pics Sean.


----------



## Logan494

hopefully these are good enough, i would post an ass photo, but I'm not one to take those on a regular basis so if you REALLY want one of those, let me know 

View attachment beach.jpg


View attachment sleeping.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Logan494 said:


> hopefully these are good enough, i would post an ass photo, but I'm not one to take those on a regular basis so if you REALLY want one of those, let me know



Awwww Logan! That sleeping pic of you is just adorable! hehe Thanks for the pics!


----------



## This1Yankee

I LOVE the face in the pillow, mouth open pic. I have one of those from high school, where I am wearing a hoodie, and all you can see is my hair, and the length of me PASSED OUT in the art wing on a TABLE. It's classic.

Yours is way better though. I don't think that I could take a pic like that by myself, so until I get an overnight guest...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Slugopoet said:


> so i was told that this would be a cool thread to say hi and meet some cool folks. haha, then i get here and see that it's all about the girls getting something to look at. lol. super!!. it's all good though.
> 
> here. i'vev got to many pictures to ever be able to only pick one. there are ever so many more sides to me thatn just the one anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway. come say hi. i tend to hit up myspace more often thatn anything so hit my link and come chat.
> 
> later
> 
> 
> scooter and beans rule the world, mwah aha ahahahahahahah



You look like the devil..... OH MY!
*winks and flirts with Satan*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Logan494 said:


> hopefully these are good enough, i would post an ass photo, but I'm not one to take those on a regular basis so if you REALLY want one of those, let me know



Nice pics  
Yeah, I'm not big on taking those ass pics myself- just the idea of bending over and holding the camera behind me seems beyond strange.....


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

NYSquashee said:


> Boredom and a camera equals:


Yummy For Us Girlies!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Tina said:


> Erin is that you?


Nah That was Justin...lol... being his silly self....


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Jay West Coast said:


> Justin! You're still not getting in my pants! I asked Erin, and she said she'd lock me up tighter than you did to the fridge before her birthday.
> 
> So, SOL, man.


Did I really????
LOL
But that I will... your all mine he can't have you!!!
LOL:batting::batting:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

chubscout said:


> Thanks to those who commented on my earlier pic
> 
> Here's a few more for your viewing pleasure


I love your bum!
Its nice a plump!
heheh


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Spanky said:


> and back...
> 
> also known as the end.....


Nice Rump!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Jay West Coast said:


> Here's one, sorry it's a little delayed. I put a little Christmas theme to it, 'cuz it's that time of year again !
> 
> It's supposed to be sort of an I-just-put-up-the-mistletoe smirk.
> 
> I hope you girls are enjoying all the FA pics! We sure do enjoy yours !
> 
> 
> 
> Jay West Coast
> 
> PS: The real ass-shot is up in my profile.


Jay you are so yummy looking in this picture!:smitten:


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Logan494 said:


> hopefully these are good enough, i would post an ass photo, but I'm not one to take those on a regular basis so if you REALLY want one of those, let me know


And THAT, gentlemen, is how one makes an introduction!


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Slugopoet said:


> so i was told that this would be a cool thread to say hi and meet some cool folks. haha, then i get here and see that it's all about the girls getting something to look at. lol. super!!. it's all good though.
> 
> here. i'vev got to many pictures to ever be able to only pick one. there are ever so many more sides to me thatn just the one anyway.
> <...>
> anyway. come say hi. i tend to hit up myspace more often thatn anything so hit my link and come chat.
> 
> later
> 
> 
> scooter and beans rule the world, mwah aha ahahahahahahah


You get big bonus points for following directions and for posting sexy pics. Woot!


----------



## supersoup

i lurve this thread.

keep em coming fellas.


----------



## Logan494

here ya go ladies! sorry about the darkness


----------



## Ample Pie

is that your real butt?


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Ohhhhh Logan! You naughty naughty boy!!  Thats one nice hello ladies post ya got there hun!


----------



## Blackjack

I may as well post mine.

Some may recognize this from SYAFADD. 

View attachment 1205061857.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie

Enjoying all the more recent contributions, guys... feel free to share anytime.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Wow boys!! I love this thread!! haha


----------



## Blackjack

P.S. I'd also just like to note that I am single.


----------



## Ample Pie

Very nice bottom


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Logan494 said:


> here ya go ladies! sorry about the darkness





Blackjack said:


> I may as well post mine.
> 
> Some may recognize this from SYAFADD.



Okay, I stand corrected. THAT is how to make an introduction!


----------



## Russ2d

Here is my pic- this is a few years back on a hike, I am on the right, my friend Matt is on the left.


----------



## Russ2d

Ok, it shouldn't be this hard to post a pic


----------



## This1Yankee

*wants to touch the hiney's* Wow, Logan, you have some HIPS boy...goodness.:wubu: 

I'm not even going to say one nice thing about BlackJack. He knows where my loyalties lie.


----------



## Logan494

This1Yankee said:


> *wants to touch the hiney's* Wow, Logan, you have some HIPS boy...goodness.:wubu:


hahaha I'm pretty thin so yea i'm gonna have hips showing, hopefully it's not a bad thing though.

And I would like to take a cue from BlackJack and also announce that I too am an eligible bachelor.


----------



## This1Yankee

Logan494 said:


> hahaha I'm pretty thin so yea i'm gonna have hips showing, hopefully it's not a bad thing though.
> 
> And I would like to take a cue from BlackJack and also announce that I too am an eligible bachelor.



Nope, not a bad thing  I am glad that you figured out how to use a self timer though. And that you decided to post booty pics. And that you are single.

Thaaat's about enough for now.


----------



## Smushygirl

Forget about touching those hineys, it looks to me like they need some bitin'!!! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: 
Love the butts, Logan and Blackjack! :smitten:


----------



## Ample Pie

hips=sexy, male and/or female.


----------



## Shala

Logan494 said:


> hahaha I'm pretty thin so yea i'm gonna have hips showing, hopefully it's not a bad thing though.
> 
> And I would like to take a cue from BlackJack and also announce that I too am an eligible bachelor.



Nooooooooo never a bad thing. Looks yummy to me. AND eligible.....woohoo!!


----------



## Shala

Blackjack said:


> I may as well post mine.
> 
> Some may recognize this from SYAFADD.



Smokin hot!


----------



## indy500tchr

Logan494 said:


> here ya go ladies! sorry about the darkness



OMG! Hello nurse! Oh HAPPY DAY! Sweet Jeezus! Hummman hummmana! Yeah that sure was some entrance :smitten:

THIS IS MY FAVORITE THREAD EVER!!!!!


----------



## This1Yankee

Logan494 said:


> here ya go ladies! sorry about the darkness



Since no one has said this, let me be the first...


DIBS!

my my...I gots me a newbie!!!


----------



## supersoup

This1Yankee said:


> Since no one has said this, let me be the first...
> 
> 
> DIBS!
> 
> my my...I gots me a newbie!!!



i knew it. looks like a soccer player.


----------



## This1Yankee

supersoup said:


> i knew it. looks like a soccer player.



"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Soupy again"

"And that is all I have to say about that." -- Forrest Gump


----------



## xeeb

I've just spent the last give minutes going through this thread.
And now i'm just a wee bit red. Some rather lovely looking figures of men, and they're all members of Dimensions? 
Scrumptious.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I respectfully request that Spanky posts more pics of his vintage hot bod  

Kthx


----------



## supersoup

This1Yankee said:


> "You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Soupy again"
> 
> "And that is all I have to say about that." -- Forrest Gump



*high five*


----------



## waldo

supersoup said:


> i lurve this thread.
> 
> keep em coming fellas.



Hi folks. Long time lurker, first time poster here. Here's a few pics of me for the ladies' enjoyment.

http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q34/waldo040/carmel5.jpg


http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q34/waldo040/carmel2.jpg

http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q34/waldo040/carmel3.jpg

http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q34/waldo040/carmel.jpg


----------



## indy500tchr

waldo said:


> Hi folks. Long time lurker, first time poster here. Here's a few pics of me for the ladies' enjoyment.
> 
> http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q34/waldo040/carmel5.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q34/waldo040/carmel2.jpg
> 
> http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q34/waldo040/carmel3.jpg
> 
> http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q34/waldo040/carmel.jpg



Yummy! I will have sweet dreams tonight


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Somehow I think a game of "Where's Waldo?" is in order. Ladies?


----------



## Fuzzy




----------



## Slugopoet

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You look like the devil..... OH MY!
> *winks and flirts with Satan*



awwww, that's really sweet. i've never been called satan before. hahaha. i'm blushing, but it's hard to tell with my red skin. wink


----------



## Slugopoet

Renaissance Woman said:


> You get big bonus points for following directions and for posting sexy pics. Woot!



yay, bonus points rule. let's try for extra credit.






i'm good at following directions, but there's sometimes where i have to be in charge.


----------



## This1Yankee

OMG MAN IN A KILT!!!!

*faints from body overheat*


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Hehe  Scooter is in a skirt  (I know its kilt)


----------



## activistfatgirl

Fuzzy, your wonderful butt and belly and have a pretty tough competitor, those thighs! 

I mean, if Mrs. Fuzzy doesn't mind me saying that, that is. :batting:


----------



## indy500tchr

Slugopoet said:


> yay, bonus points rule. let's try for extra credit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm good at following directions, but there's sometimes where i have to be in charge.



This teacher will give you all the extra credit you need but in my class you'd already have an A!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

waldo said:


> Hi folks. Long time lurker, first time poster here. Here's a few pics of me for the ladies' enjoyment.
> 
> http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q34/waldo040/carmel5.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q34/waldo040/carmel2.jpg
> 
> http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q34/waldo040/carmel3.jpg
> 
> http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q34/waldo040/carmel.jpg



These rocked my world- looks like a slight burn and you hail from the east coast- Floridian, by chance?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Slugopoet said:


> yay, bonus points rule. let's try for extra credit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm good at following directions, but there's sometimes where i have to be in charge.




Kilt, eh? What is your clan?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

waldo said:


> Hi folks. Long time lurker, first time poster here. Here's a few pics of me for the ladies' enjoyment.
> 
> http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q34/waldo040/carmel5.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q34/waldo040/carmel2.jpg
> 
> http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q34/waldo040/carmel3.jpg
> 
> http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q34/waldo040/carmel.jpg


Boy oh boy it is now hot in my apartment...lol...
Very nice body hun...


----------



## waldo

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> These rocked my world- looks like a slight burn and you hail from the east coast- Floridian, by chance?



Thanks and thanks to the others for your nice compliments. And for those of you who were curious about where's Waldo, I am in the vicinity to the north of NYC.


----------



## Fuzzy

activistfatgirl said:


> Fuzzy, your wonderful butt and belly and have a pretty tough competitor, those thighs!
> 
> I mean, if Mrs. Fuzzy doesn't mind me saying that, that is. :batting:



For a moment there, I thought I'd messed up, should've worn a kilt.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J

waldo said:


> Hi folks. Long time lurker, first time poster here. Here's a few pics of me for the ladies' enjoyment.
> 
> http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q34/waldo040/carmel5.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q34/waldo040/carmel2.jpg
> 
> http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q34/waldo040/carmel3.jpg
> 
> http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q34/waldo040/carmel.jpg



Waldo,
That is so unfair!!!! A gorgeous FA and he's married to someone that is not me!
Quel gachis!
Maybe there will be a Festivus Miracle.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

waldo said:


> Hi folks. Long time lurker, first time poster here. Here's a few pics of me for the ladies' enjoyment.
> 
> http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q34/waldo040/carmel5.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q34/waldo040/carmel2.jpg
> 
> http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q34/waldo040/carmel3.jpg
> 
> http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q34/waldo040/carmel.jpg




Very nice Waldo  Welcome to the boards!


----------



## TheNowhereMan

...damn that man has abs... -is jelous-


----------



## TheNowhereMan

yeah I have a six pack too...It's just behind the keg >_>


----------



## activistfatgirl

TheNowhereMan said:


> yeah I have a six pack too...It's just behind the keg >_>



See, its all about positive reframing.  You'll go places, Nowhere Man! But if you heed my advice you'll be Everywhere Man!


----------



## Wagimawr

activistfatgirl said:


> You'll go places, Nowhere Man! But if you heed my advice you'll be


making all [your] nowhere plans for nobody, I believe is what you meant to say.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Wagimawr said:


> making all [your] nowhere plans for nobody, I believe is what you meant to say.



Hey now, don't make me take you over my knee and give you a lesson on re-framing, mister.


----------



## Wagimawr

At least I didn't alter the quote - or is that only a no-no in Hyde Park?


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Slugopoet said:


> yay, bonus points rule. let's try for extra credit.
> <...>
> 
> i'm good at following directions, but there's sometimes where i have to be in charge.


Shirtless, kilt, looks like a ren faire, and you want to be in charge.....
(swoon)

OK, that's it. I'm coming to Portland. Really. On the 28th. You, me & Sasha, baby....go ahead and picture that for a bit. Yeah, I know you want to be a part of it.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Since I've posted this picture elsewhere, I might as well throw it in here...


----------



## LillyBBBW

Jon Blaze said:


> Since I've posted this picture elsewhere, I might as well throw it in here...



Well bust out the tambourine! Jon Blaze has finally posted his picture. I love it Jon! :smitten:


----------



## Jack Secret

I'm sure some of y'all have seen this old pic. 

C 

View attachment edit.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

oh my Jack.............. :wubu: 

Looking good, Jon Blaze


----------



## Wagimawr

Ah, so a well placed box can solve things.

Note to self: revisit this thread after Christmas.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^ Lol, you devil


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Renaissance Woman said:


> Shirtless, kilt, looks like a ren faire, and you want to be in charge.....
> (swoon)
> 
> OK, that's it. I'm coming to Portland. Really. On the 28th. You, me & Sasha, baby....go ahead and picture that for a bit. Yeah, I know you want to be a part of it.



HAHA... giving him naughty thoughts there arent ya? lol Hes already a dirty boy!


----------



## Jon Blaze

LillyBBBW said:


> Well bust out the tambourine! Jon Blaze has finally posted his picture. I love it Jon! :smitten:



You should have been in the clubhouse!! I showed more than a little flexibility .


----------



## Slugopoet

yeah that's right. it's akilt. it was at a renfaire as a matter of fact. i go and get sloshie drunk with my parents every year in kings valley oregon. it's fun. i get to walk around and be a brach, shirtless irish fuck. weeee

i'm from the clans of mckay, although i'm not sure if that's spelled right.

i need to get some better pictures to put up here apperantly. i had no idea this was like a show off your dude bits kind of thread. lol.
i don't know who i could get to take some shots of me though. beside...i'm shy. lol.

hugs for the ladies. :happy: 

oh and hey, check this out. i am totaly in a magazine for plus size fashion. weeee. here's the link.

http://blog.myspace.com/slugo3

it should be my top blog. it's skorch magazine.


----------



## furious styles

because a little birdie told me the some of the ladies here are suckers for sideburns and big hands







and I changed my hair yet again!






(i couldn't find a ruler so i used a yardstick, btw)






a completely pointless parlor trick.


----------



## Ample Pie

not to mention gorgeous boys in glasses.


----------



## Canadian

Quite literally, my ass. 

View attachment horseshoe.jpg


----------



## This1Yankee

Oh, Merry Christmas to me. Canadian, you are super super good looking even from the back.  Happy Festivus to YOU.

:wubu:


----------



## Canadian

This1Yankee said:


> Oh, Merry Christmas to me. Canadian, you are super super good looking even from the back.  Happy Festivus to YOU.
> 
> :wubu:


Pffffffft. Anybody looks good in front of scenery like that.



Y'all ready for the airing of grievances?


----------



## This1Yankee

Canadian said:


> Pffffffft. Anybody looks good in front of scenery like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all ready for the airing of grievances?



There was scenery in that picture?!!?!?!?!

Thank your mama for what she gave you, man!!


----------



## Canadian

This1Yankee said:


> There was scenery in that picture?!!?!?!?!
> 
> Thank your mama for what she gave you, man!!


Hahahaha awwwwwww. A beautiful girl that likes to flatter! Now that's my kind of girl.

I'll be sure to thank my Mom for the ass tonight at Christmas Eve supper. Hahaha hmmm. I wonder how well this is going to go over.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

mfdoom said:


> because a little birdie told me the some of the ladies here are suckers for sideburns and big hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I changed my hair yet again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i couldn't find a ruler so i used a yardstick, btw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a completely pointless parlor trick.



OK.... I just have to give you props for holding the cans of Dr Pepper! Thats talent!  hehe not to mention a great pic of your face too


----------



## swordchick

*I saw booty! I saw booty! Thanks for the pics.*


----------



## furious styles

thanks guys ^.^


----------



## metalheadFA

mfdoom said:


> because a little birdie told me the some of the ladies here are suckers for sideburns and big hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I changed my hair yet again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i couldn't find a ruler so i used a yardstick, btw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a completely pointless parlor trick.



Ha dude you look like my history lecturer at college, not that its a bad thing!


----------



## This1Yankee

Canadian said:


> Hahahaha awwwwwww. A beautiful girl that likes to flatter! Now that's my kind of girl.
> 
> I'll be sure to thank my Mom for the ass tonight at Christmas Eve supper. Hahaha hmmm. I wonder how well this is going to go over.




So?? How did it go?

Canadian: Oh, mom, by the way, some chick from a website suggested that I thank you and your genes for my ass after I posted a picture of it. 

Mother: ___________________________________________ ?


----------



## Canadian

This1Yankee said:


> So?? How did it go?
> 
> Canadian: Oh, mom, by the way, some chick from a website suggested that I thank you and your genes for my ass after I posted a picture of it.
> 
> Mother: ___________________________________________ ?


My Mom then told me that she couldn't really take credit, because she had her own Mother to thank for the ass. I then turned to my Grandmother and thanked her, she gratiously accepted, and we all had a Merry Christmas.


----------



## This1Yankee

Canadian said:


> My Mom then told me that she couldn't really take credit, because she had her own Mother to thank for the ass. I then turned to my Grandmother and thanked her, she gratiously accepted, and we all had a Merry Christmas.



Glad to hear it  LOL, this whole exchange makes me giggle.:batting:


----------



## cuddles

dan ex machina said:


> because, coincidentally, i had a picture of my ass taken this weekend. anyone who's seen my myspace knows the story, but basically, this asshole from a band at my school started some shit, so i took a picture of myself wiping with their cd. so ignore the cd folks, focus on the booty.




Do you play cassettes as well?


----------



## Spanky

Skating position. Covered up the hair for some of you.  

Thanks for the kind words in other posts, GEF. Hope you like.


----------



## supersoup

that's a toned ass you've got there sir.


----------



## Spanky

supersoup said:


> that's a toned ass you've got there sir.



Thanks, darling! :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Spanky said:


> Skating position. Covered up the hair for some of you.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words in other posts, GEF. Hope you like.


Very Nice Bum you have there... I don't mind the hair! You have a nive Body..
Have a wonderful New Year guys!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Spanky said:


> Skating position. Covered up the hair for some of you.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words in other posts, GEF. Hope you like.




FOR ME?   :smitten: :blush: 

One of the best looking arses I have seen on this whole damn site   :wubu:


*right clicks and copies image to home computer*


----------



## liz (di-va)

Canadian said:


> Quite literally, my ass.



Not to be a nerd, but where was that photo taken? Those are some neato geological formations. Okay, that's a total nerd question, but I'm curious!


----------



## Canadian

liz (di-va) said:


> Not to be a nerd, but where was that photo taken? Those are some neato geological formations. Okay, that's a total nerd question, but I'm curious!


Horseshoe Canyon, near Drumheller, Alberta, Canada.

Learn all about it here.
http://www.virtuallydrumheller.com/tour/horsesho.htm


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jeez, if I ever in my life go insane and decide to get married again, it will have to be to a Canadian  

Gawd, I love Canadians.... I can't help myself :wubu:


----------



## liz (di-va)

Canadian said:


> Horseshoe Canyon, near Drumheller, Alberta, Canada.
> 
> Learn all about it here.
> http://www.virtuallydrumheller.com/tour/horsesho.htm



cool! verr' interestin


----------



## Jon Blaze

One more for the road:

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e366/drunkentempest/SUNP0108-1.jpg


----------



## activistfatgirl

Good God Mr. Jon Blaze! good god!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

activistfatgirl said:


> Good God Mr. Jon Blaze! good god!



We need to go to McDonald's more often.

For the toys.

Not the ones in the Happy Meals. Don't be stupid.


----------



## Krissy12

Just....WOW! There are so many amazing men on here, I can hardly stand it! 

I just want to take those booties and.......(delete, delete!!) Yeah, you get the point.

I would single out some fellas for being the hottest of the hot, but that would be like picking a favorite child.


----------



## activistfatgirl

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> We need to go to McDonald's more often.
> 
> For the toys.
> 
> Not the ones in the Happy Meals. Don't be stupid.




I've sat here for a few minutes and I admit, I don't get yer comment! :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jon Blaze said:


> One more for the road:
> 
> http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e366/drunkentempest/SUNP0108-1.jpg



What is that black and white thing hanging on the wall behind you, Jon?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

activistfatgirl said:


> I've sat here for a few minutes and I admit, I don't get yer comment! :blush:




I think she just called Jon Blaze a boy toy.....:wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What is that black and white thing hanging on the wall behind you, Jon?



It's a yin and yang poster over my bed. My room is Martial Arts themed. I was actually minutes from practicing Capoeira when I took that picture.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think she just called Jon Blaze a boy toy.....:wubu:


That was my inference too.


----------



## Renaissance Woman

activistfatgirl said:


> I've sat here for a few minutes and I admit, I don't get yer comment! :blush:


Psst: JB works at MickeyD's.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Renaissance Woman said:


> Psst: JB works at MickeyD's.



OH! OOOOOH!

Ok, yeah, McD's run it is. Fuckers put beef in the fries, so I'll take a shake. Unless that has beef too?

That's not the point the point is Mr. Blaze in a uniform, McD's or not.


----------



## Spanky

activistfatgirl said:


> OH! OOOOOH!
> 
> Ok, yeah, McD's run it is. Fuckers put beef in the fries, so I'll take a shake. Unless that has beef too?
> 
> That's not the point the point is Mr. Blaze in a uniform, McD's or not.



Poor girl, when not getting hit by idiot drivers, you're ducking bullets falling from the sky. It would be enough to make me a little slow on the take up!  

Diagnosis: Detroit
Cure: move to anywhere else, except Philly


----------



## Spanky

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> FOR ME?   :smitten: :blush



<super blush> Thanks. :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## Jon Blaze

activistfatgirl said:


> OH! OOOOOH!
> 
> Ok, yeah, McD's run it is. Fuckers put beef in the fries, so I'll take a shake. Unless that has beef too?
> 
> That's not the point the point is Mr. Blaze in a uniform, McD's or not.



I don't touch anything except some of the soft drinks. I'm disgusted by the food quality and everything else there. Some of the customers and most of my coworkers are ok, but mehh....

On another note: Thanks for the comment


----------



## Jon Blaze

Thanks for the comments. I like it when women talk about me. Even for a second 

It helps that you ladies are beautiful too.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Spanky said:


> Poor girl, when not getting hit by idiot drivers, you're ducking bullets falling from the sky. It would be enough to make me a little slow on the take up!
> Diagnosis: Detroit
> Cure: move to anywhere else, except Philly



Just for the record, we do it in Chicago too, and on other major holidays. Can hear the sound reverberatin' down the alleys... So proud.

Clearly the Midwest *rocks*! The bullets we fire just magically melt into mid-air! Whee.


----------



## activistfatgirl

liz (di-va) said:


> Just for the record, we do it in Chicago too, and on other major holidays. Can hear the sound reverberatin' down the alleys... So proud.
> 
> Clearly the Midwest *rocks*! The bullets we fire just magically melt into mid-air! Whee.



Ha Ha Ha Ha! They're magic bullets. Get em at the corner store.


----------



## KnottyOne

OK because I haven't been at college I haven't had easy access to the internet so I haven't really been able to check the boards much. But I figured I would post some pics to prove I'm not dead ^_^.

This one was to tease my one friend. ( She has a thing for guys with tied back dreads, I really have no idea lol)







And this one is to show off my new ink, when they say the elbow hurts, they arent joking around lol


----------



## itsfine

KnottyOne said:


> This one was to tease my one friend. ( She has a thing for guys with tied back dreads, I really have no idea lol)



I don't have a thing for dreads, but you are really goodlooking.


----------



## supersoup

knotty, you've got the most awesome chocolate eyes. niiiiice!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'd so do Knotty if it wouldn't make me feel like a perv  

Just kidding.....


no, I'm not...

Yes, I am.....


*shuts up*


----------



## supersoup

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'd so do Knotty if it wouldn't make me feel like a perv
> 
> Just kidding.....
> 
> 
> no, I'm not...
> 
> Yes, I am.....
> 
> 
> *shuts up*



are not are not are not!!


----------



## Danyull

Why oh why would you want to see my skinny ass =]

Less thats what yo ladies like =P


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^^plz post pixxors kthx


----------



## Danyull

Well, I warned you =/

BTW I'm what people consider Emo/scene










I warned you =/


----------



## Ample Pie

yum.

that second photo is a tad bit Iggy Pop.

just saying.


----------



## Danyull

Rebecca said:


> yum.
> 
> that second photo is a tad bit Iggy Pop.
> 
> just saying.



I "loled" @ that, Iggy pop is amaze =]


----------



## supersoup

swooooopy hairs


----------



## Danyull

supersoup said:


> swooooopy hairs



The last pic is one I took like, two days or so ago.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

OMG, Danyull.......


Jeez, I first went to your profile to make sure you were legal..... 


LET THE PERVING BEGIN!


!!!!!


*feels breathless*


*swoons and passes out*:kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rebecca said:


> yum.
> 
> that second photo is a tad bit Iggy Pop.
> 
> just saying.




He pawns iggy pop to the extreme........ :wubu:


----------



## Danyull

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OMG, Danyull.......
> 
> 
> Jeez, I first went to your profile to make sure you were legal.....
> 
> 
> LET THE PERVING BEGIN!
> 
> 
> !!!!!
> 
> 
> *feels breathless*
> 
> 
> *swoons and passes out*:kiss2:



*bows* 

Thanks =] 

I'm currently gaining weight though, trying for a simple 3lbs a week and then stop, I'm putting on muscle weight as well working in the family trade of plastering and brickworks leaves you lifting weights constantly. + The fact that I'm training at a college specified for cheffing and food =]

Food and free training thank you very much =]


----------



## Danyull

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> He pawns iggy pop to the extreme........ :wubu:




Haha! Thanks =]

I looked at your profile!

I was wondering!

You don't look a day over twenty!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^Thanks you very charming young man- I am 38 years old 


I have a younger bf in reality, too *giggles girlishly*


----------



## Danyull

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^Thanks you very charming young man- I am 38 years old
> 
> 
> I have a younger bf in reality, too *giggles girlishly*



And I would still go out on a date with you =] But dammmn your taken >.o *is crushed*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^^He's an arse sometimes and you're cuter so when are we going?  

*kicks her bad boy to the curb quick fast*


----------



## Danyull

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^^He's an arse sometimes and you're cuter so when are we going?
> 
> *kicks her bad boy to the curb quick fast*



When ever you can get to merry old britan! Which completely sucks, I'm moving to america for a years work placement if ya want to help provide living arangements :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^Holy Cow- A man with a job???????


Woooooo hooooooooooooo

I'm moving up in the world  


he he he


----------



## Danyull

Yeah, providing My NVQ's etc go well I'll be working in one of those rich persons hotels, as a chef.

I'm studying for Chef Degrees, and Customer Care Degrees, after thats finished next year, I move onto NVQ three and finish my chefs degree, then move on to management. I'll be looking for a Job running a resturannt or hotel =]

As well as that I'm a complete house keeping freak haha I'm advertising myself as some well house trained dog xD


----------



## This1Yankee

Danyull said:


> Well, I warned you =/
> 
> BTW I'm what people consider Emo/scene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I warned you =/




Hello Boy  

:batting:


----------



## Danyull

This1Yankee said:


> Hello Boy
> 
> :batting:



Hello Lady person :happy:

XD


----------



## This1Yankee

Danyull said:


> Hello Lady person :happy:
> 
> XD




It's Megan...but most people here call me yankee, or Yank. It's up to you


----------



## Danyull

This1Yankee said:


> It's Megan...but most people here call me yankee, or Yank. It's up to you



I would be much abliged to call you megan.

I'm Danyull xD As seen on T-V =/ If I was on T-V

You are stunning =O


----------



## Doctor S

I've a thing for law enforcement shirts


----------



## supersoup

swoooooopy hairs.


----------



## squiggles McSquiggles

It's me sorry I haven't posted this before.















Well thats me hello ladies.

Squiggles


----------



## elle camino

Doctor S said:


> I've a thing for law enforcement shirts



HARRO.............


----------



## Doctor S

Good morning agent johnson


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'm not even to bother asking if those last two were legal....

Sorry Dr S and Squiggles, I cant comment or your mothers would shoot me   

*hides her eyes*


----------



## elle camino

luckily i have no morals or standards whatsoever.
Doctor S, i have a pain.
rrrriiiiiiight

here.


----------



## UberAris

by request, enjoy!


----------



## Krissy12

Come on guys!!! Don't they make you in my age? *kicks the dirt* 

Fug it, I'm taking on Elle's stance. How YOU doin'?


----------



## UberAris

That was a pic from last year... I should take a new one to put on here...


----------



## furious styles

aris has a quote from sam & max hit the road in his sig.. that's just plain awesome..

also, I shall return once I have more pictures ..


----------



## starwater

Okay, I just read all 45 pages and I'm worn out.

You've worn me out, men.

But damn... it was good. :eat2:


----------



## Danyull

Lol the inuendos with Doctor Sare just going to be flying xD


----------



## This1Yankee

*thanks* Danyull :blush:


----------



## saturdayasusual

UberAris said:


> by request, enjoy!



My request. ^^That's what I've been waiting for. NOW this thread is worth watching.  :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: 

(all of the guys here are mighty mighty fine... but ya know... ^ ^)


----------



## Danyull

This1Yankee said:


> *thanks* Danyull :blush:



No problem :wubu:


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J

Its always nice to come back to this thread and swoon at the new gents posting pics.

Lovely, gentlemen, just lovely. This thread can brighten the coldest winter day.


----------



## Danyull

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Its always nice to come back to this thread and swoon at the new gents posting pics.
> 
> Lovely, gentlemen, just lovely. This thread can brighten the coldest winter day.



I'll have to post up some more pics then won;t I like, more recent ones, considering I've had my hair cut.


----------



## HeatherBBW

Doctor S said:


> I've a thing for law enforcement shirts



Funny, many of us girls have a thing for young hot boys that like fatties


----------



## Slugopoet

i told a little while back that i should have put a bigger picture of this up so i'm here doin that.






it was actualy told to me over diner that i had with j and sasha and barb. it was a nice mellow evening with some good food and some very cool people. unfortunatly i had to leave early in the evening but from the pictures i saw from later in the evening the rest of the group went on to have plenty of fun.

big bear hugs and dirty little grins to all.


----------



## HeatherBBW

Slugopoet said:


>



Wooo.. and happy middle of the night to you too!


----------



## Slugopoet

HeatherBBW said:


> Wooo.. and happy middle of the night to you too!



ahhh. haha. thanks. i'm at my best in the middle of the night. wink


----------



## Krissy12

Slugo- This is exactly what I'm looking for with my calendar idea. Hot hot hot! If anyone hasn't seen the idea, go to the Lounge and click on the Men of Dimensions thread.


----------



## Doctor S

HeatherBBW said:


> Funny, many of us girls have a thing for young hot boys that like fatties



:wubu: I can't help who I am


----------



## isotope

I suppose this is what i'd do if i caught someone doing something shameful.

Usually it's the other way around.


----------



## furious styles

steven colbert?


----------



## elle camino

hello, guy who looks exactly like my ex boyfriend! i will try not to hold this against you.


----------



## liz (di-va)

men are delish


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mfdoom said:


> steven colbert?




I thought the same! Younger version though....

Very cute, Isotope


----------



## isotope

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I thought the same! Younger version though....
> 
> Very cute, Isotope



That's actually quite sweet of you folks, him being one of my idols and all. Right along with Jon Stewart and Steve Carrel.

You might say i like the Daily Show.

I seriously want a portrait of him put up in my room somewhere, though. 

And elle caught on to my past career as her ex-boyfriend's stunt double.


----------



## MisticalMisty

isotope said:


> I suppose this is what i'd do if i caught someone doing something shameful.
> 
> Usually it's the other way around.



mmmm..boy in glasses WITH A SQUARE JAW!!

*faints*

Mouth to mouth please


----------



## Slugopoet

Krissy12 said:


> Slugo- This is exactly what I'm looking for with my calendar idea. Hot hot hot! If anyone hasn't seen the idea, go to the Lounge and click on the Men of Dimensions thread.




hey that's a great idea. i calandar of fa guys. haha, on the other hand how is that gonna compare to like firemen of the month and those swim team calandars? lol. just messin with you. honestly it sounds cool. i'd be up for doing some shots or having them takin of me or whatever, but then again i'm the total artisic type so it sounds like fun.


----------



## Wagimawr

There's more to both these pics, but I didn't feel like censoring.  PM if you're curious about seeing more...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

Mini said:


> Heh, that's a new one.
> 
> I usually get either Ethan Hawke or Ashton Kutcher.




Definitely Ethan Hawke..... LOL


----------



## furious styles

the blurriness of this shot doesn't show the sweat from the fact i was just working out, but it manages to accentuate my acne just dandy. :[


----------



## isotope

MisticalMisty said:


> mmmm..boy in glasses WITH A SQUARE JAW!!
> 
> *faints*
> 
> Mouth to mouth please



No worries ma'm, I've been trained by several forms of medical drama television shows.


----------



## Krissy12

Slugopoet said:


> hey that's a great idea. i calandar of fa guys. haha, on the other hand how is that gonna compare to like firemen of the month and those swim team calandars? lol. just messin with you. honestly it sounds cool. i'd be up for doing some shots or having them takin of me or whatever, but then again i'm the total artisic type so it sounds like fun.



You (and any other guys/gals) can send me the pics to my email by Jan. 14th. I'd love to see as many people as possible send pics, so we can show how handsome our Dimension FAs are and how beautiful our DIMs women are! It's just a project for fun, nothing more than my own want to make something cool for the board. 

They don't have to be professional pics at all. Just something sexay! :batting:


----------



## MisticalMisty

mfdoom said:


> the blurriness of this shot doesn't show the sweat from the fact i was just working out, but it manages to accentuate my acne just dandy. :[



Lord have mercy child..ain't no one looking at any acne.

Damn this thread is not one I should visit first thing in the morning....I don't have TIME to take care of what this thread causes


----------



## activistfatgirl

mfdoom said:


> the blurriness of this shot doesn't show the sweat from the fact i was just working out, but it manages to accentuate my acne just dandy. :[



There are many things I enjoy about this picture, one of which being the "way to go" on your wall. HA! WAY TO GO MFDOOM!!!! YAY!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Woooooo hoooooo!!


New meat.... errrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I mean pictures in the Gentlemen thread    

Looking good fellas- please keep 'em coming because us ladies are loving it


----------



## furious styles

there's a long story behind that "way to go" picture...

it was the night of my high school graduation. the librarian at my catholic school was an old near senile nun whom the student body lovingly referred to as "sister happy". we were waiting in the library wearing our caps and gowns, ready to march out onto the football field, when i saw that sign. there was just something about it. the randomness. it just seemed like something she would make in her totally zoned out splendor. 

some of the girls had gone to great lengths to decorate their caps with frills and signs and such, so in the spirit of things i stole some tape, took the sign off the wall, and affixed it to my cap. wore it the whole night through.


----------



## Tanicarl

:blush: How's this? 

View attachment Picture 323.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit

Tanicarl said:


> :blush: How's this?



Handsome... welcome to the boards! Glad you found this thread.


----------



## Tanicarl

out.of.habit said:


> Handsome... welcome to the boards! Glad you found this thread.



Thanks, ya made my night


----------



## HeatherBBW

isotope said:


> I suppose this is what i'd do if i caught someone doing something shameful.
> 
> Usually it's the other way around.



Cute - dig the glasses. But I swear I didn't do anything shameful... well maybe that one time. Nah, it wasn't me.


----------



## Jay West Coast

Krissy12 said:


> You (and any other guys/gals) can send me the pics to my email by Jan. 14th. I'd love to see as many people as possible send pics, so we can show how handsome our Dimension FAs are and how beautiful our DIMs women are! It's just a project for fun, nothing more than my own want to make something cool for the board.
> 
> They don't have to be professional pics at all. Just something sexay! :batting:



Klever, Krissy. Very klever.


----------



## Jay West Coast

isotope said:


>


 

Mr. Tope, I think I need to steal your frames. I tried some like that on tonight, and it made me feel like I needed glasses. 

I think my vision is, like, obesely good; but maybe I could buy some fake ones just for the Gucci frames...


----------



## Krissy12

JAY WEST COAST-

I hope you don't mean sneaky, cause it really is something for the board. Since I'm the new kid on the block, I wanted to do something I thought was cool, get my creative personality out there and meet some people on the site.

I would throw a big party if I were the new kid in school or something, so this is kind of my "party" to get people more familiar with me.


----------



## This1Yankee

Jay West Coast said:


> I think my vision is, like, obesely good; but maybe I could buy some fake ones just for the Gucci frames...



POSER


*snicker* I can't even say anything, I do the same thing with sunglasses


----------



## MisticalMisty

isotope said:


> No worries ma'm, I've been trained by several forms of medical drama television shows.



can I get the mouth to mouth without the fake fainting? I don't want to get all bruised you know.

If I can..pm me stat


----------



## MisticalMisty

Jay West Coast said:


> Mr. Tope, I think I need to steal your frames. I tried some like that on tonight, and it made me feel like I needed glasses.
> 
> I think my vision is, like, obesely good; but maybe I could buy some fake ones just for the Gucci frames...



OMG

*faints*

You know the drill Jay


----------



## isotope

Jay West Coast said:


> Mr. Tope, I think I need to steal your frames. I tried some like that on tonight, and it made me feel like I needed glasses.
> 
> I think my vision is, like, obesely good; but maybe I could buy some fake ones just for the Gucci frames...




I'm up for an appointment soon, so i'll be getting a new prescription and new glasses. If you want to possibly mess up your vision, maybe i can send you mine. Not that they're coke bottles, but enough to make you go "wooah".


----------



## Tooz

isotope said:


> I suppose this is what i'd do if i caught someone doing something shameful.
> 
> Usually it's the other way around.


Kinda reminds me of Stephen Colbert.


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Tanicarl said:


> :blush: How's this?


Great except for the arrow in your back. Does that hurt?


----------



## Tanicarl

Renaissance Woman said:


> Great except for the arrow in your back. Does that hurt?


 nevermind I see what your talkin about, lol. It does look like an arrow though.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Tanicarl said:


> Maybe I'm slow, or not that bright, probaly both. But whaddya mean by that?



That thing in the background in your photo looks like an arrow sticking out of your back. I'm sure that's not what it is but I can't quite make out what it really is in the picture.


----------



## Tanicarl

I think it's the light on my desk, is kinda what it looks like


----------



## Jay West Coast

Krissy12 said:


> JAY WEST COAST-
> 
> I hope you don't mean sneaky, cause it really is something for the board. Since I'm the new kid on the block, I wanted to do something I thought was cool, get my creative personality out there and meet some people on the site.
> 
> I would throw a big party if I were the new kid in school or something, so this is kind of my "party" to get people more familiar with me.



So, the massive private access to naughty pictures of FA's is just a side perk?


----------



## Jay West Coast

isotope said:


> I'm up for an appointment soon, so i'll be getting a new prescription and new glasses. If you want to possibly mess up your vision, maybe i can send you mine. Not that they're coke bottles, but enough to make you go "wooah".



As cool as I'd look, I'd miss the almost x-ray vision that I have now. Its fun being able to read things so far away when no one else can, its like having a superpower or something, lol. 

Are you going to get a new style of frames, or stay with the oh-so-loved Colbert ones?

Also: Very funny, girls!


----------



## Krissy12

I wish someone would send me naughty photos.  

You can be the first, Jay!


----------



## Blackjack

Krissy12 said:


> I wish someone would send me naughty photos.
> 
> You can be the first, Jay!



What am I, chopped liver?


----------



## This1Yankee

Blackjack said:


> What am I, chopped liver?




Yes.






(oh, that was so mean...I'm sorry, love. Too easy.)


----------



## Mini

Blackjack said:


> What am I, chopped liver?



Of course not. People like chopped liver.


----------



## Krissy12

Blackjack said:


> What am I, chopped liver?



Whoops..No, you're not chopped liver. You're more like a fine filet with a side of garlic mashed potatoes.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Wagimawr said:


> There's more to both these pics, but I didn't feel like censoring.  PM if you're curious about seeing more...




*swoons*


----------



## James

so i was getting into the shower this morn and, on a whim decided to photograph my-lanky-assed self... WITH NO CLOTHES ON! 

So ok, this is maybe a tad out of character for shy retiring me but i thought bah... what the hell...  

so... please feel free to boost or smash to pieces my ego as u see fit  

View attachment starkers.jpg


View attachment bollocknaked.jpg


----------



## Smushygirl

James, I think you're a hottie! And very nice bum as well!! :smitten: :batting: :wubu:


----------



## out.of.habit

James, WOW. Whoa. Yes, please.
Happy Sunday Morning to you too! Thanks for that *ahem* pick me up! 
Is it warm in here?


----------



## Ample Pie

what a lovely bum, James.


----------



## out.of.habit

Rebecca said:


> what a lovely bum, James.



...and those eyes...


----------



## Ample Pie

out.of.habit said:


> ...and those eyes...



sorry, I was transfixed.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Quite nice James, thanks for sharing. :smitten: :batting:


----------



## BBWModel

HOLY CRAP!! James....you better get that cute ass over here and visit me 'cause I just want to grab that ass! LMAO

:smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## supersoup

james. whoa boy. cuuuuuute!!

if you ever have the insane need to tour ohio in the future, i'll be glad to be the tour guide for you, your ass, and your charm.

swooooooon!


----------



## This1Yankee

Oh, James....lovely LOVELY toucas. 

*resists urge to type, and fully mean, "Want to touch the hiney!'*

See, I didn't say it. :-D


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

James you have a very nice Bum and Your a Cutie!:batting:


----------



## Smushygirl

This1Yankee said:


> Oh, James....lovely LOVELY toucas.
> 
> *resists urge to type, and fully mean, "Want to *touch* the hiney!'*
> 
> See, I didn't say it. :-D



Yankee, I think the work you're looking for is "bite"!!!


----------



## Krissy12

I officially have a crush on James. He's witty, smart and with a body like that, I'd immigrate.


----------



## Tina

James, I asked for pics of the new place but never expected this!


----------



## Isa

Very nice James, very nice. :smitten:


----------



## out.of.habit

Rebecca said:


> sorry, I was transfixed.



Oh don't worry. I was just adding to the *swoon* list.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

James is aparently quite the mac daddy! Way to go James!!!! Nice addition to the thread


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lol- I was going to comment on James but since every other woman on the forum beat me to it...... 

Come on guys, we need MORE pics


----------



## James

wow... erm i'm v flattered by all the comments!...

_/ego still in check (just) _



ta very much!


----------



## Smushygirl

James said:


> wow... erm i'm v flattered by all the comments!...
> 
> _/ego still in check (just) _
> 
> 
> 
> ta very much!



He said,"Ta". :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty

I just went thru all 49 pages again.

OH MY GOD

I must go take care of some business


----------



## Slugopoet

Krissy12 said:


> You (and any other guys/gals) can send me the pics to my email by Jan. 14th. I'd love to see as many people as possible send pics, so we can show how handsome our Dimension FAs are and how beautiful our DIMs women are! It's just a project for fun, nothing more than my own want to make something cool for the board.
> 
> They don't have to be professional pics at all. Just something sexay! :batting:




i would have loved to have sent you something but i've been so busy i couldn't get on here to even check the forum. guh. sorry. i still think it's a great idea and i would be whilling to send you a picture or let you mess around in my photobucket. whatever.

later
sean


----------



## MisticalMisty

Slugopoet said:


> i would be whilling to send you a picture or let you mess around in my photobucket.



Is that what you youngin's are calling it these days..a photobucket? That's a really odd name..but if you're offering..I'd be more than happy to mess around in your photobucket


----------



## Spanky

MisticalMisty said:


> I just went thru all 49 pages again.
> 
> OH MY GOD
> 
> I must go take care of some business



LMAO ! 

Gotta still spread some rep before handing some over.


----------



## indy500tchr

James said:


> so i was getting into the shower this morn and, on a whim decided to photograph my-lanky-assed self... WITH NO CLOTHES ON!
> 
> So ok, this is maybe a tad out of character for shy retiring me but i thought bah... what the hell...
> 
> so... please feel free to boost or smash to pieces my ego as u see fit





Now that is something I'd like to find in my morning shower :smitten:


----------



## James

indy500tchr said:


> Now that is something I'd like to find in my morning shower :smitten:



lol  cheers Indy... I'm just about to jump in the shower as it happens... no camera in there this time tho..! lol


----------



## Wagimawr

Ok, you might not enjoy MY backside as much as you've all enjoyed seeing James' - but I took these pics (front ones uncensored, of course) as a request for a friend and thought I'd share.


----------



## Carrie

Very, very nice, Wag!! Not to mention delightfully saucy for a real decent, fine boy.


----------



## indy500tchr

Wagimawr said:


> Ok, you might not enjoy MY backside as much as you've all enjoyed seeing James' - but I took these pics (front ones uncensored, of course) as a request for a friend and thought I'd share.



Who needs morning coffee when you've got this thread. Good morning to me


----------



## LillyBBBW

indy500tchr said:


> Who needs morning coffee when you've got this thread. Good morning to me



Seconded. Thanks for sharing Wagimawr.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hubba Hubba, Wag


----------



## Blackjack

Some new ones.











I know, I need to shave. (Not my ass, my face.)


----------



## Isa

Blackjack said:


> Some new ones.
> 
> I know, I need to shave. (Not my ass, my face.)



Hon I had to look at the pics again (oh the horror!) to even notice your face.  


I must say a big thank you to all the guys that have posted in this thread. It's become one of my favorites.


----------



## supersoup

Blackjack said:


> *nice ass-age*



yeahhhhhh. thanks for that. 

best arse award to you good sir.


----------



## indy500tchr

Blackjack said:


> Some new ones.
> 
> I know, I need to shave. (Not my ass, my face.)



Hubba hubba! Thanks for starting my weekend off right Mr. Jack  

And hun I don't think anybody is gonna be noticing your face in these shots. If they do then they are looking on the wrong thread!


----------



## HeatherBBW

Blackjack said:


> Some new ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I need to shave. (Not my ass, my face.)



That's a damn fine rear if you ask me :smitten:


----------



## Mattness

Was kind of reluctant to post this pic... but what the hell, eh? Enjoy.


----------



## Carrie

Mattness said:


> Was kind of reluctant to post this pic... but what the hell, eh? Enjoy.



Do people still say hubba-hubba? Well. Hubba-hubba indeed, even if we _aren't_ treated to the Fantastic Voyage.


----------



## Smushygirl

Looks biteable to me! :eat2:


----------



## indy500tchr

Mattness said:


> Was kind of reluctant to post this pic... but what the hell, eh? Enjoy.





Smushygirl said:


> Looks biteable to me! :eat2:



and pinchable, and squeezable and spankable....whoops I am rambling now..sorry I get that way when I see hot ass


----------



## Mini

I have seen more male ass in this thread than I have female ass in real life.

Something is wrong here, but I can't quite put my finger in it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

EWWW! Mini! It's a good thing there's no negative rep anymore. You'd be in so much trouble.


----------



## indy500tchr

Mini said:


> I have seen more male ass in this thread than I have female ass in real life.
> 
> Something is wrong here, but I can't quite put my finger in it.



Woohooo for male ass....So when we gonna see yours???


----------



## Mattness

Carrie said:


> Do people still say hubba-hubba? Well. Hubba-hubba indeed, even if we _aren't_ treated to the Fantastic Voyage.



lol Thanks much. There IS a "Fantastic Voyage" pic, however those kinds of pics aren't allowed, and I was nervous enough posting the butt pic as is.


----------



## Angel

Mini said:


> Something is wrong here



So true.

*biting my lip*


----------



## Angel

James said:


> so i was getting into the shower this morn and, on a whim decided to photograph my-lanky-assed self... WITH NO CLOTHES ON!
> 
> So ok, this is maybe a tad out of character for shy retiring me but i thought bah... what the hell...
> 
> so... please feel free to boost or smash to pieces my ego as u see fit



lanky = YUMMY!!!!!  


...and the award for the best "lanky" ass goes to....


----------



## Spanky

Mini said:


> I have seen more male ass in this thread than I have female ass in real life.



This from Mr. "I OWN YOUR ASS". 

Now would that be female or male? 

Probably doesn't matter. But they're all yours, buddy!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^^I still haven't had enough of Spanky  

post more pix plz
kthx


----------



## Shala

I must refrain from looking at this thread while at the office......I'm getting all hot and bothered here guys. And I'm having really naughty thoughts that I cannot express here.:blush:


----------



## Blackjack

It's not exactly my ass, but it _is _me half-nekkid.







And yes, it is just an odd angle and a strange fold in the pants.


----------



## furious styles

Blackjack said:


> And yes, it is just an odd angle and a strange fold in the pants.



whatever you say, captain bulge.


----------



## LillyBBBW

What is this place if you can't look at strange folds and get turned on? :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Blackjack said:


> It's not exactly my ass, but it _is _me half-nekkid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, it is just an odd angle and a strange fold in the pants.



OoOooooO I like half nekkid- doesn't shock my demure, sweet, delicate fairy sensibilities as much :batting: :batting: 
Nice pic


----------



## indy500tchr

Shala said:


> I must refrain from looking at this thread while at the office......I'm getting all hot and bothered here guys. And I'm having really naughty thoughts that I cannot express here.:blush:



are you kidding me. this thread is the first thing i look at when i get to work. it's what wakes me up and keeps me going all day! screw caffine! gimme ass, ass and more ass!


----------



## Angel

mfdoom said:


> whatever you say, captain bulge.



That name should be in the other thread!


----------



## RedVelvet

Blackjack said:


> It's not exactly my ass, but it _is _me half-nekkid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, it is just an odd angle and a strange fold in the pants.





And yet....I shall choose to believe otherwize, Capt. Bulge...and behave accordingly.....

Arent....you cute?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^Where, oh where, has RedVelvet been? Nice to see you here again, Red


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Blackjack said:


> It's not exactly my ass, but it _is _me half-nekkid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, it is just an odd angle and a strange fold in the pants.



Well look here  Nice picture Blackjack


----------



## AnnMarie

Blackjack said:


> It's not exactly my ass, but it _is _me half-nekkid.
> 
> And yes, it is just an odd angle and a strange fold in the pants.




Veddy nice.... plus I dig any pants that are olive-looking/cargo-ish, so they only enhance the shot for me.


----------



## Blackjack

AnnMarie said:


> Veddy nice.... plus I dig any pants that are olive-looking/cargo-ish, so they only enhance the shot for me.



I fucking _*LOVE *_these pants. The pockets are big enough for me to carry around a decent-sized book, or DVDs! Very useful when out of room in an overnight bag.


----------



## RedVelvet

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^Where, oh where, has RedVelvet been? Nice to see you here again, Red




Looooooooong Story....very grim.

Back now...or at least....sticking my toe in, as I told a friend...

Thanks for the sentiment, sweetie...


----------



## Canadian

Alright, I took these pictures for a friend, and they are straight up cheese, but I figured I'd throw them up anyways.

Please note my sweet 80's couch, and my sad looking plant that I tried to "spruce up" with Christmas decorations.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Canadian said:


> Alright, these pictures are straight up cheese that I took for a friend, but I figured I'd throw them up anyways.
> 
> Please note my sweet 80's couch, and my sad looking plant that I tried to "spruce up" with Christmas decorations.



you're channeling Beyonce in the last one  Great pics


----------



## Canadian

MisticalMisty said:


> you're channeling Beyonce in the last one  Great pics



Hahahaha okay, I'd be lying if I said I knew what channeling Beyonce means. Are you calling me booty-licious?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Canadian said:


> Alright, I took these pictures for a friend, and they are straight up cheese, but I figured I'd throw them up anyways.
> 
> Please note my sweet 80's couch, and my sad looking plant that I tried to "spruce up" with Christmas decorations.


Wow. Um, pardon me while I pick my jaw up off the floor. *Cough.*


----------



## MisticalMisty

Canadian said:


> Hahahaha okay, I'd be lying if I said I knew what channeling Beyonce means. Are you calling me booty-licious?



lol...someone posted in a thread several pictures of Beyonce showing off her arm pits...

I was just being funny..lol


----------



## supersoup

'alloooooo canadian.

niiiiiiiiice.


----------



## Canadian

To be honest with you, I think I do have a pair of pretty fackin' sexy armpits.
As far as armpits go, I guess.

BigBeautifulMe, thank ya very much darling. You're a bit of a bombshell yourself, if I could be so bold.


----------



## This1Yankee

That's hot.


*channeling Paris Hilton*


----------



## indy500tchr

Canadian said:


> Alright, I took these pictures for a friend, and they are straight up cheese, but I figured I'd throw them up anyways.
> 
> Please note my sweet 80's couch, and my sad looking plant that I tried to "spruce up" with Christmas decorations.



:smitten: :smitten: Please excuse me as I try to compose myself. :smitten: :smitten: 

Okay it's not working...WOWZA! is all I can say


----------



## Canadian

Hiiiiiiiiiii Supersoup. 
Woah. I just said that out loud, as I was typing it, and my roommate looked at me funny. I hope he doesn't think I'm weird or anything. I'll just play it cool and hope he doesn't say anything. 

This1yankee... Let me channel Elvis and say...
Thank ya very much!

And Indy500tchr, awwwwwwwww. You're a gem.

The dims girls sure know how to pump a boy's tires, I tell you what.

Booyakasha!


----------



## out.of.habit

*swoon*
You are one handsome guy. 



Canadian said:


> Alright, I took these pictures for a friend, and they are straight up cheese, but I figured I'd throw them up anyways.
> 
> Please note my sweet 80's couch, and my sad looking plant that I tried to "spruce up" with Christmas decorations.


----------



## lemmink

Oh my god I love this thread. Why haven't I visited it before? What's wrong with me?!!? I can't contribute myself, obviously, but here's my boyfriend's girlishly perky backside.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Canadian said:


> Alright, I took these pictures for a friend, and they are straight up cheese, but I figured I'd throw them up anyways.
> 
> Please note my sweet 80's couch, and my sad looking plant that I tried to "spruce up" with Christmas decorations.



Oh my gawd, I LOVE this!! :smitten:  :smitten:  :smitten:


----------



## LillyBBBW

lemmink said:


> Oh my god I love this thread. Why haven't I visited it before? What's wrong with me?!!? I can't contribute myself, obviously, but here's my boyfriend's girlishly perky backside.



Lemmink, your boy is such a cutie!


----------



## AnnMarie

Canadian said:


> Alright, I took these pictures for a friend, and they are straight up cheese, but I figured I'd throw them up anyways.
> 
> Please note my sweet 80's couch, and my sad looking plant that I tried to "spruce up" with Christmas decorations.



Last one is grrrrr-eat.


----------



## AnnMarie

lemmink said:


> Oh my god I love this thread. Why haven't I visited it before? What's wrong with me?!!? I can't contribute myself, obviously, but here's my boyfriend's girlishly perky backside.



Oh that is a LOVELY perky backside on him... yay you!


----------



## lemmink

Aw thanks  I'll let the boy know, I'm sure it'll make him v. happy to know that others out there appreciate his bum.


----------



## indy500tchr

lemmink said:


> Oh my god I love this thread. Why haven't I visited it before? What's wrong with me?!!? I can't contribute myself, obviously, but here's my boyfriend's girlishly perky backside.



OMG that's one of the best asses I've seen! Very Spank-a-licious! You are very lucky!


----------



## activistfatgirl

You know, you can almost feel your hand bouncing off of lemmink's boy's ass. I mean...just saying. Thanks for sharing. 

Canadian, you're hot shit. I'd rather be frank and save the time it takes to think of something cute and witty and select the perfect smileys. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Blackjack

lemmink said:


> Oh my god I love this thread. Why haven't I visited it before? What's wrong with me?!!? I can't contribute myself, obviously, but here's my boyfriend's girlishly perky backside.



My first thought was "What the hell is on TV?"

The second was "_DAMN_, that is one helluva nice ass!"


----------



## Oona

Canadian said:


> Alright, I took these pictures for a friend, and they are straight up cheese, but I figured I'd throw them up anyways.
> 
> Please note my sweet 80's couch, and my sad looking plant that I tried to "spruce up" with Christmas decorations.



Very nice!


----------



## Oona

Blackjack said:


> It's not exactly my ass, but it _is _me half-nekkid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, it is just an odd angle and a strange fold in the pants.



Even though it isn't an ass shot, it's still a hot picture


----------



## BBWModel

Canadian said:


> Alright, I took these pictures for a friend, and they are straight up cheese, but I figured I'd throw them up anyways.
> 
> Please note my sweet 80's couch, and my sad looking plant that I tried to "spruce up" with Christmas decorations.



Holy hotness Batman!!! So, Canadian...you planning on moving to Southern California anytime soon? If so let me know so I can....well, use your imagination!


----------



## Oona

BBWModel said:


> Holy hotness Batman!!! So, Canadian...you planning on moving to Southern California anytime soon? If so let me know so I can....well, use your imagination!




LOL you are too cute!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

BBWModel said:


> Holy hotness Batman!!! So, Canadian...you planning on moving to Southern California anytime soon? If so let me know so I can....well, use your imagination!


Somehow I don't think it's his imagination you want to use, Rach.


----------



## BBWModel

Oona said:


> LOL you are too cute!



Awww...thank you!!! We seriously need to get together for coffee or something!

:bounce:


----------



## BBWModel

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Somehow I don't think it's his imagination you want to use, Rach.



Wow...you know me soooo well!!! LMAO 

:wubu:


----------



## Oona

BBWModel said:


> Awww...thank you!!! We seriously need to get together for coffee or something!
> 
> :bounce:



Haha I totally agree! I was just thinking the SAME thing!!


----------



## furious styles

complimentary tickets to the gun show.







those bis? 14 inches of italian thunder.






ddeeuuururrrjjg


----------



## Butterbelly

YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: 

Absolutely one of the best threads!


----------



## Krissy12

I'm seriously thinking of starting a rent-an-FA program where you can have your very own FA for the weekend for a very reasonable fee. Feel free to feed them, show them around town or just make them stand in your living room nude so you can drool for 48 hours.

Umm, and as the owner of said service, I get to test them all out first for "company purposes".


----------



## LillyBBBW

Krissy12 said:


> I'm seriously thinking of starting a rent-an-FA program where you can have your very own FA for the weekend for a very reasonable fee. Feel free to feed them, show them around town or just make them stand in your living room nude so you can drool for 48 hours.
> 
> Umm, and as the owner of said service, I get to test them all out first for "company purposes".



Back in high school we used to have these fundraisers where senior guys would be auctioned off. People would bid on them, the money went to some cause or charity and the next day the guy had to be a pet for a day to whoever won. Some of them would be dressed in drag, some were made to read poetry out loud in the cafeteria, etc. It was all very silly fun and for a good cause.


----------



## AnnMarie

mfdoom said:


> complimentary tickets to the gun show.
> 
> 
> 
> those bis? 14 inches of italian thunder.
> 
> 
> 
> ddeeuuururrrjjg



Good, but what I'd really like to see is you in that jaunty, ruffly pirate shirt hanging behind you.


----------



## Blackjack

mfdoom said:


> ddeeuuururrrjjg



Mr. Doom? Please be prepared to meet Photoshop.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Well, you know.... my first reaction to reading this thread from where I last left off was to tell Canadian how hot he is until I noticed about two pages of all the other women beating me to it......

So, I think I shall keep my comments restricted to telling Doom what a sexy beast he is.....


----------



## waldo

Krissy12 said:


> I'm seriously thinking of starting a rent-an-FA program where you can have your very own FA for the weekend for a very reasonable fee. Feel free to feed them, show them around town or just make them stand in your living room nude so you can drool for 48 hours.
> 
> Umm, and as the owner of said service, I get to test them all out first for "company purposes".




HaHa. I am sure the ladies would like to do more than just sit in the living room and drool for 48 hrs. Retiring to the bedroom perhaps.  

Isn't this a great thread! The ladies get some eye candy and the guys get their egos pumped in the process. It's the ultimate win-win situation. May it continue to go on indefinately. For that matter, maybe this should become the new official introduction thread for all the new male posters.


----------



## liz (di-va)

mfdoom said:


> complimentary tickets to the gun show.



BHWAH HAH! And hot.


----------



## furious styles

AnnMarie said:


> Good, but what I'd really like to see is you in that jaunty, ruffly pirate shirt hanging behind you.



_but i don't wanna be a pirate!_



Blackjack said:


> Mr. Doom? Please be prepared to meet Photoshop.



it's funny you should mention, because my friend who's a cartoonist thinks that's the greatest photo ever and he's started a collection ->

http://img79.imageshack.us/img79/4735/drereturnsij4.png

http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/9050/dreeatingrq9.png

http://img250.imageshack.us/img250/8242/dreflexsd1.png

http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/5342/dredressmr5.png


----------



## Carrie

mfdoom said:


> it's funny you should mention, because my friend who's a cartoonist thinks that's the greatest photo ever and he's started a collection ->
> 
> http://img79.imageshack.us/img79/4735/drereturnsij4.png
> 
> http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/9050/dreeatingrq9.png
> 
> http://img250.imageshack.us/img250/8242/dreflexsd1.png
> 
> http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/5342/dredressmr5.png



Aaaaaahahahaahaha!!!!! Your friend is hilarious. The first and last are the best.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

I actually have very few good/tolerable pictures of me. Here are some that I managed to scrape up. The first two were taken about a year ago, the other two are more recent. My hair is shorter now, by the way.






Enjoying some tea.







Cleaned up.







Enjoying some fridge poetry at a party. No, I do not like wearing shirts.







More partying. I could not rotate this picture, so you'll just have to put up with me enjoying myself sideways. Dancing with little regard to how much you embarass yourself is the greatest. 

View attachment rattle0069 copy.JPG


View attachment grannyharris0028.JPG


View attachment IMG_3737.JPG


View attachment IMG_3722.JPG


----------



## This1Yankee

OH MY BOY!!

*sigh* Memories.


----------



## Carrie

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> No, I do not like wearing shirts.



Yes, well, umm. *clears throat* We don't like you to wear shirts, either.


----------



## Shala

Damn. No, we do not like those pesky shirts. I'm not too fond of pants either....but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Ample Pie

Carrie said:


> Yes, well, umm. *clears throat* We don't like you to wear shirts, either.



She's right you know.


----------



## supersoup

mfdoom said:


> _but i don't wanna be a pirate!_
> 
> 
> 
> it's funny you should mention, because my friend who's a cartoonist thinks that's the greatest photo ever and he's started a collection ->
> 
> http://img79.imageshack.us/img79/4735/drereturnsij4.png
> 
> http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/9050/dreeatingrq9.png
> 
> http://img250.imageshack.us/img250/8242/dreflexsd1.png
> 
> http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/5342/dredressmr5.png



i vote that everyone on the board makes #4 their avatar.

yes, no?

oh, and AAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAA!!!! awesomesauce cartoonage.


----------



## BBWModel

Shala said:


> Damn. No, we do not like those pesky shirts. I'm not too fond of pants either....but maybe that's just me.



Yeah, I'm with ya on the pants thing...no pants either! LOL


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

Carrie said:


> Yes, well, umm. *clears throat* We don't like you to wear shirts, either.





Shala said:


> Damn. No, we do not like those pesky shirts. I'm not too fond of pants either....but maybe that's just me.





Rebecca said:


> She's right you know.





BBWModel said:


> Yeah, I'm with ya on the pants thing...no pants either! LOL



Are... you guys trying to tell me something?


----------



## supersoup

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Are... you guys trying to tell me something?



yes. off with the pants, on with the camera, get to uploading the goods.

on behalf of the ladies of the board, thank ya!


----------



## BBWModel

supersoup said:


> yes. off with the pants, on with the camera, get to uploading the goods.
> 
> on behalf of the ladies of the board, thank ya!



Thank you, Soupy, for agreeing to take the position of Official Spokeswoman for all of us here. 

Now, what she said mister...off with the pants, on with the camera!! 

Chop Chop

:bounce:


----------



## supersoup

BBWModel said:


> Thank you, Soupy, for agreeing to take the position of Official Spokeswoman for all of us here.
> 
> Now, what she said mister...off with the pants, on with the camera!!
> 
> Chop Chop
> 
> :bounce:



anytime pretty lady, anytime.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Don't you all think it's about time for another *show your ass to the ladies thread*???





supersoup said:


> yes. off with the pants



I guess I should have seen this coming, but I didn't. Oooookay, I'll get on it.

But nothing that gets me banned. That would be humorously awkward for me.


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> I guess I should have seen this coming, but I didn't. Oooookay, I'll get on it.
> 
> But nothing that gets me banned. That would be humorously awkward for me.


Easy solution: PM's, m'boy, PM's. Just let us know when the pics are ready, and the deluge for the "special" pics shall commence. And I'm first on the list, by the way.


----------



## Wagimawr

Ah, yes, forgot about PMs.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=325202&postcount=921
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=334604&postcount=980
The versions of these images with naughty bits intact do exist, and are available upon request.


----------



## curvalicious

Say Hello to the Angels, you are mighty sexy!
me likey


----------



## Ample Pie

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Are... you guys trying to tell me something?



yes, you're a bit hot--also as SuperSoup says, off with the pants.


----------



## Mia Davina

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think she just called Jon Blaze a boy toy.....:wubu:



I'll buy a happy meal if Jon is the toy that comes with it! ^_^ I love me some Jon!! But who hasn't already seen one of us mention the other *laughs* Who wants to come to the wedding? *snicker*+





+ I need sleep


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

Renaissance Woman said:


> Easy solution: PM's, m'boy, PM's. Just let us know when the pics are ready, and the deluge for the "special" pics shall commence. And I'm first on the list, by the way.



='0

Dammit, what's happening to me? Flagrant exhibitionism does not customarily bother me. Anyways, I will be charging my camera.


----------



## BBWModel

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> I...
> 
> ='0



Should we start PMing you now?

:bounce:


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> ='0
> 
> Dammit, what's happening to me? Flagrant exhibitionism does not customarily bother me. Anyways, I will be charging my camera.


Less talk, more rock. 

And I say that with nothing but love. Well, love and lust. Okay, mostly lust.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

Renaissance Woman said:


> Less talk, more rock.
> 
> And I say that with nothing but love. Well, love and lust. Okay, mostly lust.



Don't worry. I pretend to act shocked, but the modesty's just a sham


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

BBWModel said:


> Should we start PMing you now?
> 
> :bounce:



If you like, but it's too late for me to post anything tonight! I need to sleep!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Le Bathroom Pic:

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e366/drunkentempest/SUNP0171.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW

Jon Blaze said:


> Le Bathroom Pic:
> 
> http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e366/drunkentempest/SUNP0171.jpg



Oh happy day! :bounce: A *new* picture from Jon Blaze! :smitten:  :smitten:  :smitten:


----------



## Jon Blaze

LillyBBBW said:


> Oh happy day! :bounce: A *new* picture from Jon Blaze! :smitten:  :smitten:  :smitten:



H'SAY THANKS!!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Jon Blaze said:


> Le Bathroom Pic:
> 
> http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e366/drunkentempest/SUNP0171.jpg


Very Nice Jon 



Say Hello to the Angels said:


> If you like, but it's too late for me to post anything tonight! I need to sleep!


Count me in there....hehehe...


----------



## supersoup

wait...didn't we, as in all the ladies, decide there were to be pictures of say hello's assets posted?! you already hate shirts, spread that distaste to your pants man!!

 

just playin!!!!!


----------



## saturdayasusual

supersoup said:


> just playin!!!!!



Are not.


----------



## supersoup

saturdayasusual said:


> Are not.



no spillin secrets girlie!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

supersoup said:


> no spillin secrets girlie!!


LOLLOLLOLOL


----------



## calauria

sockratezz said:


> This is me. i hope i don't hurt anybody's vision



HOT AND FINE!!!!!!!!:smitten:


----------



## KnottyOne

A perfect example why stoners with dreads should not be allowed to play with beads when they are bored.


----------



## calauria

High and hot as hell! 

The *HHH*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

You have some very intense eyes Knotty- they could put me under a spell, if I let them


----------



## Spanky

Bumpin' the thread using "you know what". :batting: 

Just 'cause.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

KnottyOne said:


> A perfect example why stoners with dreads should not be allowed to play with beads when they are bored.



Yay for the knotty hottie


----------



## BigCutieSasha

My god spanky.... my god... lol


----------



## Shala

OK....I can't see Knotty's pic for some reason....so I am totally bummed.

Spanky: Damn....you sure know how to perk a girl up at work. Nice ass!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Spanky said:


> Bumpin' the thread using "you know what". :batting:
> 
> Just 'cause.




I prefer to think that you did this for me personally  

Thanks for sharing   :kiss2: :happy:


----------



## Spanky

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I prefer to think that you did this for me personally



:bow: :bow: :bow: 

Anything to get on the good side of fairies. Especially "green-eyed" ones.


----------



## indy500tchr

Spanky said:


> Bumpin' the thread using "you know what". :batting:
> 
> Just 'cause.



MMMMmmmm. The only phrase that comes to mind is "Thank you sir may I please have another!"


----------



## Smushygirl

Now why is it only me that wants to see Spanky do that again sans tighty-whities?!!! :batting: Oh that's right, I'm a ho!!! :doh:


----------



## Shala

Smushygirl said:


> Now why is it only me that wants to see Spanky do that again sans tighty-whities?!!! :batting: Oh that's right, I'm a ho!!! :doh:



Apparently, you aren't the only ho! I'd love to see that myself!


----------



## MisticalMisty

I'm proud of the boy for not having skidmarks 


Nice ass


----------



## indy500tchr

Shala said:


> Apparently, you aren't the only ho! I'd love to see that myself!



I third that motion...ALL IN FAVOR say HELL YES!


----------



## supersoup

woot! more arse fellas!!


----------



## BBWModel

indy500tchr said:


> I third that motion...ALL IN FAVOR say HELL YES!



That's a hell yes from me too!!!


----------



## PiscesGirl

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm proud of the boy for not having skidmarks



 As the sister of two brothers, that's high prasie indeed.


----------



## out.of.habit

indy500tchr said:


> I third that motion...ALL IN FAVOR say HELL YES!



HELL YES! ...I mean... *ahem*... please?


----------



## Krissy12

You all are a bunch of perverts. 

(pm me with the pics, Kthx)


----------



## Spanky

Ok, one order of ass, hold the skid marks, no undapants.....:blush: 



The problem is the anti-hair crowd. Being a HM (hairy male), while in vogue in the 70's, the clean shaven or "metrosexual" male look is still in today, it seems.  

Lots of hair seems acceptable in dreadlocks on Sir Knotty's head (and it looks damn good), but probably not worth the bytes in a picture of it on my nekked ass.  

Thanks for the comments! Both dirty and clean..


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Spanky said:


> Ok, one order of ass, hold the skid marks, no undapants.....:blush:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is the anti-hair crowd. Being a HM (hairy male), while in vogue in the 70's, the clean shaven or "metrosexual" male look is still in today, it seems.
> 
> Lots of hair seems acceptable in dreadlocks on Sir Knotty's head (and it looks damn good), but probably not worth the bytes in a picture of it on my nekked ass.
> 
> Thanks for the comments! Both dirty and clean..




I have said it before and I will say it again- I like hairy men- extremely masculine to me (masculine - tre sexy  )

your ass and your hair are both wonderful to me


----------



## Shala

Spanky said:


> Ok, one order of ass, hold the skid marks, no undapants.....:blush:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is the anti-hair crowd. Being a HM (hairy male), while in vogue in the 70's, the clean shaven or "metrosexual" male look is still in today, it seems.
> 
> Lots of hair seems acceptable in dreadlocks on Sir Knotty's head (and it looks damn good), but probably not worth the bytes in a picture of it on my nekked ass.
> 
> Thanks for the comments! Both dirty and clean..



Here I am, thinking I'm about to get my order of ass served hot and naked. What disappointment! Honey, hair or no hair, when you've got such a fine ass, I don't care. And I think most ladies here will agree.


----------



## mossystate

Dear Spanky,

While your hindquarters look fine and dandy, might you, for your next picture(and you will post more..thanks),please not pose in the "I can't hold it any longer and must do my business right here, right now"..pose?


Much thanks,

Monique..aka Mossystate...aka lover of fine man ass..


----------



## Spanky

mossystate said:


> Dear Spanky,
> 
> While your hindquarters look fine and dandy, might you, for your next picture(and you will post more..thanks),please not pose in the "I can't hold it any longer and must do my business right here, right now"..pose?
> 
> 
> Much thanks,
> 
> Monique..aka Mossystate...aka lover of fine man ass..



Next time I'll lift one leg and stand next to a tree. Eliminate any doubt as to what I am doing. :batting: 

But just for you, Mossy.


----------



## calauria

More BOOTIE shots, please!!!


----------



## Smushygirl

Spanky said:


> Next time I'll lift one leg and stand next to a tree. Eliminate any doubt as to what I am doing. :batting:
> 
> But just for you, Mossy.



Considering I was the one to make the request, I prefer it to be exactly like the other pose, sans undies. Hairy and manly butt, oh yeah!!! :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Spanky said:


> Next time I'll lift one leg and stand next to a tree. Eliminate any doubt as to what I am doing. :batting:
> 
> But just for you, Mossy.



and one just for me? *looks hopefully at him with big eyes*


----------



## JohnWylde

Krissy12 said:


> I'm seriously thinking of starting a rent-an-FA program where you can have your very own FA for the weekend for a very reasonable fee. Feel free to feed them, show them around town or just make them stand in your living room nude so you can drool for 48 hours.
> 
> Umm, and as the owner of said service, I get to test them all out first for "company purposes".


Sounds great Krissy where do I apply?

John W


----------



## JohnWylde

Shala said:


> Here I am, thinking I'm about to get my order of ass served hot and naked. What disappointment! Honey, hair or no hair, when you've got such a fine ass, I don't care. And I think most ladies here will agree.


Just wondering am I brave enough to show some bare ass?
And are you ladie sbrave enough to ceck it out?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

JohnWylde said:


> Just wondering am I brave enough to show some bare ass?
> And are you ladie sbrave enough to ceck it out?



We luvs us some ass   :wubu: :eat2: :kiss2:


----------



## Krissy12

Here at Dims, we support ass with both hands. Thank you for your patronage and we hope to see more..lots more.


----------



## JohnWylde

Well here goes for Krissy and Green Eyed Fairy and Shala and any other ladies who might enjoy: 

View attachment JWBum2.jpg


----------



## Smushygirl

JohnWylde said:


> Well here goes for Krissy and Green Eyed Fairy and Shala and any other ladies who might enjoy:



Please, Sir, I'd like some more! :wubu:


----------



## Krissy12

Woo for Boooty!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

*does her duty and spanks that booty*  

Thanks John :kiss2:


----------



## AnnMarie

Holy guacamole!! Buns everywhere and me without my butter. 

:happy:

ETA: this was to John and comperic, who's post is now after mine because he deleted and reposted.... just wanted to be clear.


----------



## comperic2003

Krissy told me to show my pics of my ass . . . so, here they are 

View attachment 141401599_462641150_01.jpeg


View attachment 141401599_462641150_01 copy.jpg


----------



## Krissy12

comperic2003 said:


> Krissy told me to show my pics of my ass . . . so, here they are



^^THAT^^is what is known as a perfect bum.. :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Thank you, Krissy.  And thank YOU, comperic.


----------



## PiscesGirl

Good lord.:smitten: 

*goes to grab a quarter*


----------



## Shala

Hot Damn! What a way to start a Monday! John and comperic...you guys have rockin' asses. I needed a jump start this morning from all my Mardi Gras partying this weekend.


----------



## JohnWylde

Smushygirl said:


> Please, Sir, I'd like some more! :wubu:


Thank you Smushy girl soz I missed you off my post!
I am shy tho I have never posted bare ass pics before!


----------



## Blackjack

Recycled from SYSFADD thread in the Clubhouse.























There were a couple others, but you don't get to see 'em. Unless you ask real nice.


----------



## BBWModel

Blackjack said:


> Recycled from SYSFADD thread in the Clubhouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were a couple others, but you don't get to see 'em. Unless you ask real nice.



Oh Blackjack...what you do to me!! I had to turn the AC on you are so damn hot!!

:smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## indy500tchr

comperic2003 said:


> Krissy told me to show my pics of my ass . . . so, here they are



thank you and THANK YOU! You mens continue to keep a smile on my face :wubu:


----------



## LillyBBBW

Blackjack said:


> Recycled from SYSFADD thread in the Clubhouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were a couple others, but you don't get to see 'em. Unless you ask real nice.



My GAWD that's hawt.


----------



## furious styles

an oldie but a goodie. taken for an ex no less.


----------



## elle camino

uh, ok blackjack and mfdoom, i'm going to have to ask you to stay after class.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

*Cough.* Yes, so you can see the principal. 

*Polishes her "Principal" nametag*

Come on in, boys.


----------



## Krissy12

BigBeautifulMe said:


> *Cough.* Yes, so you can see the principal.
> 
> *Polishes her "Principal" nametag*
> 
> Come on in, boys.



Add in Comperic and we've got ourselves a three on three. I mean...um..nice pics guys. :wubu:


----------



## This1Yankee

Holy hottie Batman!! Doomsday, that is fiiiiiiiiiiiiyn. My my.


----------



## Shala

Woohoo! Damn, ya'll are looking good. You definitely know how to make a girl think naughty thoughts.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

here are two more goofy pics of me, the one of me sleeping was taken the weekend before last, the second taken during the most recent. I cut my face off in the second one because I had this horrible, impish leer on it that I'm afraid did not flatter me at all.

Hope you like! 

View attachment IMG_4074.jpg


View attachment IMG_4092.jpg


----------



## supersoup

well.

loooooooooooovely boys.


----------



## Tooz

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> here are two more goofy pics of me, the one of me sleeping was taken the weekend before last, the second taken during the most recent. I cut my face off in the second one because I had this horrible, impish leer on it that I'm afraid did not flatter me at all.
> 
> Hope you like!



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

Damn. :bounce:


----------



## BigCutieSasha

mfdoom said:


> an oldie but a goodie. taken for an ex no less.



:smitten: :smitten: ohhh me likey.


----------



## curvalicious

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> here are two more goofy pics of me, the one of me sleeping was taken the weekend before last, the second taken during the most recent. I cut my face off in the second one because I had this horrible, impish leer on it that I'm afraid did not flatter me at all.
> 
> Hope you like!



that's hott!


----------



## Shala

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> here are two more goofy pics of me, the one of me sleeping was taken the weekend before last, the second taken during the most recent. I cut my face off in the second one because I had this horrible, impish leer on it that I'm afraid did not flatter me at all.
> 
> Hope you like!



That is smokin'. That first pic is delicious. :wubu:


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> here are two more goofy pics of me, the one of me sleeping was taken the weekend before last, the second taken during the most recent. I cut my face off in the second one because I had this horrible, impish leer on it that I'm afraid did not flatter me at all.
> 
> Hope you like!


Pic #1: Yes. Yes I do. I like. 
Pic #2: This is what I miss when I don't immediately get on a plane and go to Virginia--the opportunity to SMACK THAT ASS!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

If you're coming to Virginia to smack ass, let me say I'd like to be second in line.


----------



## Renaissance Woman

BigBeautifulMe said:


> If you're coming to Virginia to smack ass, let me say I'd like to be second in line.


As the smacker or the smackee? (It makes a difference what I wear.)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Smackee, baby. And wear that corset. Mmm, mmm, mmm!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

NO ONE IS GOING TO SMACK MY ASS.









unless they ask first.


----------



## supersoup

sounds like the boy needs an intervention by the grab ass clique...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Oh, we don't ask around here. 

Soupy, how did I manage to avoid being in that clique?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> NO ONE IS GOING TO SMACK MY ASS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless they ask first.



Oh yeah?


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Oh, we don't ask around here.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh yeah?



...aaannnnnnnnnd they pass the test.


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> ...aaannnnnnnnnd they pass the test.


Let us not forget that I'M FIRST.

Glad we have that clear. Carry on.


----------



## furious styles

took this when i woke up. you can sort of tell.







215 pounds of man meat. although i'm guessing that 20 or so of that is hair.


----------



## Mini

Thanks to this thread I have officially seen more man-ass than chick-ass in my life. 

Anyone else that would seem odd.


----------



## Krissy12

mfdoom said:


> took this when i woke up. you can sort of tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 215 pounds of man meat. although i'm guessing that 20 or so of that is hair.



Wow! Great pic, thanks for sharing! :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mfdoom said:


> took this when i woke up. you can sort of tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 215 pounds of man meat. although i'm guessing that 20 or so of that is hair.



Are you very tall? I'm asking because you seem to carry 215 pounds quite well......


----------



## supersoup

good googly moogly i love lookin at boy arses.

*swooooooon*


----------



## curvalicious

supersoup said:


> good googly moogly i love lookin at boy arses.
> 
> *swooooooon*



me2, it makes any bad day all better!


----------



## Spanky

Mini said:


> Thanks to this thread I have officially seen more man-ass than chick-ass in my life.



Quit bragging, Mini!

Oh, and sorry!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Krissy12 said:


> Wow! Great pic, thanks for sharing! :wubu:



Great jumpin' johnson!  Did you morph that picture Krissy12? I nearly swallowed my gum down the wrong pipe!


----------



## Spanky

Krissy12 said:


> Wow! Great pic, thanks for sharing! :wubu:



WOAH! Pic police here. No pic modification even for improvement and the general improved well being of the ladies on the board. For this you must use the attached AV for 24 hours. Geez, think of Lilly's heart!


----------



## curvalicious

so this thread is pretty much amazing.
such hotties amongst us!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

hahahahahahaha. Rep for you, miss Krissy.

ETA: You must spread some reputation around before giving it to the bulge-mistress again.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Krissy12 said:


> Wow! Great pic, thanks for sharing! :wubu:



BWAH! I only saw this one! hehehehe. And was thinkin, um, erm, um....until I scrolled back, later. You are a scamp! HEE!


----------



## vaikman

is this right or am I doing wrong again??lol 

View attachment 144719.jpg


----------



## Krissy12

vaikman said:


> is this right or am I doing wrong again??lol



Nothing's wrong here, sir. Nice!

No, I didn't morph this one..heh. I thought MFDOOM would think it was funny. (Please don't hurt me, I'm fragile)


----------



## out.of.habit

mfdoom said:


> took this when i woke up. you can sort of tell.
> 
> 215 pounds of man meat. although i'm guessing that 20 or so of that is hair.



Thanks for that. Quite the pleasant way to wake up.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

mfdoom said:


> took this when i woke up. you can sort of tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 215 pounds of man meat. although i'm guessing that 20 or so of that is hair.



Im so torn between saying something along the lines of:

Ummm.... ummmmm.... YES PLEASE! I want! I want!

and...

Is that a sock in your "pocket" or are you just happy to see us?

Mfdoom... u are soo the best part of waking up :smitten:


----------



## Tooz

He looks stoned!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Your small preview from sysfadd:


----------



## BBWModel

mfdoom said:


> took this when i woke up. you can sort of tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 215 pounds of man meat. although i'm guessing that 20 or so of that is hair.



All I can say is WOW WOW WOW!!! Hot stuff...hey, I just noticed, you live in So Cal!! So do I...now we just need to find a place to meet! 

:bounce:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

Lovin' all the booties guys....keep 'em comin'!!!!!


:wubu:


----------



## furious styles

Krissy12 said:


> Wow! Great pic, thanks for sharing! :wubu:



ahaha
...oh man that got a laugh...reminds me of when stewie kept sticking things in his diaper in that one family guy. 

"oh that? yeah that's just my bulge. just sorta chillin. yep."



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Are you very tall? I'm asking because you seem to carry 215 pounds quite well......



i'm a shade over 5'11, but thank you. i have big heavy bones, i'd make a terrible bird.



BigCutieSasha said:


> Im so torn between saying something along the lines of:
> 
> Ummm.... ummmmm.... YES PLEASE! I want! I want!
> 
> and...
> 
> Is that a sock in your "pocket" or are you just happy to see us?
> 
> Mfdoom... u are soo the best part of waking up :smitten:



hehe. you flatter me sasha :B <3 <3



tooz said:


> He looks stoned!



dude...what..? ...uncool... =_=



BBWModel said:


> All I can say is WOW WOW WOW!!! Hot stuff...hey, I just noticed, you live in So Cal!! So do I...now we just need to find a place to meet!
> 
> :bounce:



hehe. what city you reside in dear?


----------



## LillyBBBW

Jon Blaze said:


> Your small preview from sysfadd:



You make the Godiva chocolate company mad as hell Mr. Blaze. Delicious! :smitten:


----------



## Jon Blaze

LillyBBBW said:


> You make the Godiva chocolate company mad as hell Mr. Blaze. Delicious! :smitten:



H'Say Thanks again!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jon Blaze said:


> Your small preview from sysfadd:



Hi hot stuff


----------



## liz (di-va)

This thread has great momentum, just keeps going. I like that.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Thanks to all you fellas who have been posting your pictures here. The peachiest thing about this is knowing that most of you poised and snapped the photo for the express purpose of posting it here for us to see. The thoughtfulness behind this boggles the mind and certainly does not go unnoticed or unappreciated. Thanks guys, you're all beautiful in my eyes. :wubu: :kiss2: :wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie

LillyBBBW said:


> Thanks to all you fellas who have been posting your pictures here. The peachiest thing about this is knowing that most of you poised and snapped the photo for the express purpose of posting it here for us to see. The thoughtfulness behind this boggles the mind and certainly does not go unnoticed or unappreciated. Thanks guys, you're all beautiful in my eyes. :wubu: :kiss2: :wubu:



I could not agree more... every single word.


----------



## TearInYourHand

mfdoom said:


> ahaha
> 
> 
> 
> dude...what..? ...uncool... =_=



Um, not to be mean but you kinda do!

come on dude, take a joke! you can't expect ALL praise LOL


----------



## TearInYourHand

BigBeautifulMe said:


> hahahahahahaha. Rep for you, miss Krissy.
> 
> ETA: You must spread some reputation around before giving it to the bulge-mistress again.



Don't worry BBMe! I got her for ya!


----------



## Krissy12

TearInYourHand said:


> Don't worry BBMe! I got her for ya!



Ohh, awesome, rep! Looks like I got enough for my second green thing over 
<----------------there.

I'd like to thank the academy..all those chocolate pop-tarts, the sugary goodness of Coca Cola and the cream-based sauces that got me where I am today.


----------



## Krissy12

Holy shit, I just hijacked the man butt thread. Please forgive me and post more butt. Kthx.


----------



## Tooz

TearInYourHand said:


> Um, not to be mean but you kinda do!
> 
> come on dude, take a joke! you can't expect ALL praise LOL



Aww, but he knows I mean well.


----------



## furious styles

TearInYourHand said:


> Um, not to be mean but you kinda do!
> 
> come on dude, take a joke! you can't expect ALL praise LOL



lol, i guess my stoner impression needs work :\


----------



## TheNowhereMan

I seem to be losing weight myself acctually, not even really trying. I guess al lthe walkign I do back and forth to campus and the fact the food there always makes me sick so I clean out my system as it were regularly


----------



## BBWModel

mfdoom said:


> ahaha
> 
> hehe. what city you reside in dear?



I live in Carlsbad (North San Diego County, kinda near Camp Pendleton)


----------



## furious styles

ah, redlands here. drive wouldn't be too bad


----------



## Krissy12

mfdoom said:


> ah, redlands here. drive wouldn't be too bad



You two get a room. geez.

(And please take lots of pics. Email in profile)


----------



## furious styles

i'm obese btw. if you don't believe me punch up 5'11 215 on a bmi calc :B


----------



## out.of.habit

mfdoom said:


> i'm obese btw. if you don't believe me punch up 5'11 215 on a bmi calc :B



Then consider us all FFAs.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mfdoom said:


> i'm obese btw. if you don't believe me punch up 5'11 215 on a bmi calc :B




I bet I pawn you hard on the BMI so color me in awe of your hot bod  

I luvs me some tall men with weight in all the right places.....:wubu:


----------



## activistfatgirl

oh, mfdoom, young man, you break my heart. into pieces! gonna go listen to some johnny cash and get rowdy...


----------



## BBWModel

mfdoom said:


> i'm obese btw. if you don't believe me punch up 5'11 215 on a bmi calc :B



Your hot!! That's all that matters cutie pie!! 

:smitten:


----------



## supersoup

out.of.habit said:


> Then consider us all FFAs.



ZING.

ditttttttto.


----------



## indy500tchr

I logged on this morning to get my daily dose of butts but there are no new one's. C'mon boys we need some new tushies to oogle over! My week is not complete if I don't get to see rear


----------



## Blackjack

(Might be too risque for posting the actual pic...)

http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o207/MurphmanFA/Me/0303071314-1.jpg

There. Happy?


----------



## activistfatgirl

you dirty, dirty young man. 

(nipples!)


----------



## Jes

LillyBBBW said:


> . Thanks guys, you're all beautiful in my eyes. :wubu: :kiss2: :wubu:



I agree, Lilly, they ARE all beautiful in my thighs!!


----------



## Krissy12

Jes said:


> I agree, Lilly, they ARE all beautiful in my thighs!!



I think I just choked from laughing so hard..LMAO  

Naughty boy he is, but thank goodness he is..wowsers :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Blackjack said:


> (Might be too risque for posting the actual pic...)
> 
> http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o207/MurphmanFA/Me/0303071314-1.jpg
> 
> There. Happy?




She asked for arse pics and you came with your heart in your..... :batting:


----------



## indy500tchr

Blackjack said:


> (Might be too risque for posting the actual pic...)
> 
> http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o207/MurphmanFA/Me/0303071314-1.jpg
> 
> There. Happy?



Close enough!!!! Be still my beating heart! YUMMY YUM YUM YUM! My day is now complete 

PS...PM me the actual pic


----------



## out.of.habit

Blackjack said:


> (Might be too risque for posting the actual pic...)
> 
> http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o207/MurphmanFA/Me/0303071314-1.jpg
> 
> There. Happy?



*fans self*
very happy, yes.


----------



## Wagimawr

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> She asked for arse pics and you came with your heart in your


pants.

(where's that confounded Jes? )


----------



## out.of.habit

Wagimawr said:


> pants.
> 
> (where's that confounded Jes? )



Invisible pants? Now that's an interesting ability...


----------



## Tina

Blackjack said:


> (Might be too risque for posting the actual pic...)
> 
> http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o207/MurphmanFA/Me/0303071314-1.jpg
> 
> There. Happy?



Blackjack, I have to ask: Are those your mother's dildos on the tub?


----------



## Blackjack

Tina said:


> Blackjack, I have to ask: Are those your mother's dildos on the tub?



Dildos?

No, those are incredibly phallic shampoo and conditionaer bottles.


----------



## Tina

Bwahahaha! 

I know she has her inventory in there sometimes, and at least one of them sure did look like it to me.


----------



## prettyssbbw

We got lots of good looking guys here at Dimensions. :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## whitewolfofsc

Here is one of me, last fall. 

View attachment ww guitar small.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW

whitewolfofsc said:


> Here is one of me, last fall.



Gawd I love this photo. Where was it taken if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## whitewolfofsc

This was in Townville, SC at an old abandoned house that was near the road. It looked like a nice spot to take some pictures for CD covers and posters. I like that old rustic, country look.


----------



## Jes

whitewolfofsc said:


> This was in Townville, SC at an old abandoned house that was near the road. It looked like a nice spot to take some pictures for CD covers and posters. I like that old rustic, country look.


DANG! i was going to say: that looks like old slave quarters in SC! (b/c I've recently seen some amazing ones). 

Also, the tour guide said that the community living there was pretty good and relatively pleasant.

B/c being a slave is such a good time. 

?
weird.

anyhoo, loved the photo/building!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

whitewolfofsc said:


> This was in Townville, SC at an old abandoned house that was near the road. It looked like a nice spot to take some pictures for CD covers and posters. I like that old rustic, country look.



Do you live in SC? or nearby?


----------



## whitewolfofsc

I live in upstate, SC. The Anderson area. I moved to SC from North NJ in 2002. I got sick of it up there. I always felt like a country boy, trapped in the suburbs. Now I live out in the sticks. It is quite possible down here, that that old house once housed slaves. But then, what better way to take away some of its negative power than to visit, and bring my positive energy to that location? Being black and Native American, my ancestors live on through me... and I am FREEEEE!


----------



## This1Yankee

whitewolfofsc said:


> I live in upstate, SC. The Anderson area. I moved to SC from North NJ in 2002. I got sick of it up there. I always felt like a country boy, trapped in the suburbs. Now I live out in the sticks. It is quite possible down here, that that old house once housed slaves. But then, what better way to take away some of its negative power than to visit, and bring my positive energy to that location? Being black and Native American, my ancestors live on through me... and I am FREEEEE!



I used to live in Pelzer. Sticks indeed.


----------



## mossystate

WELL...would you look at this..

I come back to this thread and not one ass do I see...Hmmmmmmm..thinking some boys need to stop flapping the gums and get to snappin some pictures...

If I want to see your face, I will visit one of my Grandma's threads ( 'show your face'..etc )

Let's not upset Monique...k?





heh


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mossystate said:


> WELL...would you look at this..
> 
> I come back to this thread and not one ass do I see...Hmmmmmmm..thinking some boys need to stop flapping the gums and get to snappin some pictures...
> 
> If I want to see your face, I will visit one of my Grandma's threads ( 'show your face'..etc )
> 
> Let's not upset Monique...k?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heh




Shush Monique and don't ruin the e-love connections we're trying to make 



I shall try to chat them out of their clothes......


----------



## Jes

Need more ASS.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

whitewolfofsc said:


> I live in upstate, SC. The Anderson area. I moved to SC from North NJ in 2002. I got sick of it up there. I always felt like a country boy, trapped in the suburbs. Now I live out in the sticks. It is quite possible down here, that that old house once housed slaves. But then, what better way to take away some of its negative power than to visit, and bring my positive energy to that location? Being black and Native American, my ancestors live on through me... and I am FREEEEE!




I remember Anderson.... my timing belt broke there at 11:30 at night on the side of the interstate  

I was born in Jersey but have lived in the NC mountains since childhood. Thanks for sharing your information


----------



## RedHotAva

mfdoom said:


> took this when i woke up. you can sort of tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 215 pounds of man meat. although i'm guessing that 20 or so of that is hair.



da-amn! Cali isnt that far from FL, right?


----------



## mossystate

OK..

mfdoom and AFG look like brother and sister...ok...not like AFG has THIS body..*L*...but their faces!!!!!..and yeah, the glasses add that little something extra...am I the only one who sees the resemblance??!

:huh:


----------



## furious styles

mossystate said:


> OK..
> 
> mfdoom and AFG look like brother and sister...ok...not like AFG has THIS body..*L*...but their faces!!!!!..and yeah, the glasses add that little something extra...am I the only one who sees the resemblance??!
> 
> :huh:



... oh god *-*

if you're looking to make that comparison though, use this pic :


----------



## mossystate

mfdoom said:


> ... oh god *-*
> 
> if you're looking to make that comparison though, use this pic :



THANK YOU!!.. 

I actually went to see if you posted a head-shot, so I could back up my post.

I did see where you thought AFG was a cutie ( which she is ). You are in love with yourself?..well..Bravo!..


----------



## furious styles

mossystate said:


> You are in love with yourself?



who isn't? :kiss2:


----------



## activistfatgirl

mossystate said:


> OK..
> 
> mfdoom and AFG look like brother and sister...ok...not like AFG has THIS body..*L*...but their faces!!!!!..and yeah, the glasses add that little something extra...am I the only one who sees the resemblance??!
> 
> :huh:



Moooooooonique *whine* I've been hoping to bed this man for at least a month straight and now this? I'm never gonna get it now if we look like _brother and sister_. Ha!  Just Kidding.

I see it though. I think that's why I like his face so much (I said that to him in these exact words: "I like your face". ) I particularly like his face when he makes a face similar to a picture of mine, though he lacks appropriate sass.


----------



## mossystate

activistfatgirl said:


> Moooooooonique *whine* I've been hoping to bed this man for at least a month straight and now this? I'm never gonna get it now if we look like _brother and sister_. Ha!  Just Kidding.
> 
> I see it though. I think that's why I like his face so much (I said that to him in these exact words: "I like your face". ) I particularly like his face when he makes a face similar to a picture of mine, though he lacks appropriate sass.



Hey, just don't bring the rest of the family into your fantasies..and you kids will do ok..


----------



## furious styles

activistfatgirl said:


> he lacks appropriate sass.



p'shaw! don't go there girlfriend! *waves finger vehemently*


----------



## Jon Blaze

Another one from you know where.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Jon Blaze said:


> Another one from you know where.



*gasp* It's the much hyped and buzzed about ORANGE BELT! Woopah! :bow:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Stupid Moo Duk Kwon... They made me start over.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Jon Blaze said:


> Another one from you know where.


Very Nice


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jon Blaze said:


> Another one from you know where.



Awesome- best I have seen 
Where was that taken at, btw? It looks like a beautiful place


----------



## Jon Blaze

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Awesome- best I have seen
> Where was that taken at, btw? It looks like a beautiful place



That's the home of my "folks."  

I took it in the Kitchen.


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Jon Blaze said:


> Another one from you know where.


You win the award for "most romantic pictures" on SYSFADD.


----------



## indy500tchr

Jon Blaze said:


> Another one from you know where.



Oh Jonny are those flowers for me?  VERY VERY hot.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Jon Blaze said:


> That's the home of my "folks."
> 
> I took it in the Kitchen.


I love the mural on the wall. Very nice. Your folks have a beautiful house looks like from the kitchen.


----------



## ClashCityRocker

so i shaved my head the other day.


----------



## activistfatgirl

ClashCityRocker said:


> so i shaved my head the other day.



When you post pictures, I feel like crying. I'm not entirely sure why. It's like when I was a kid and my parents couldn't afford the Nintendo...DAMN I want that!

:eat1:


----------



## Waxwing

ClashCityRocker said:


> so i shaved my head the other day.



And I just fell over.

:smitten:


----------



## Krissy12

ClashCityRocker said:


> so i shaved my head the other day.



One word: YUMMY


----------



## Jes

ClashCityRocker said:


> so i shaved my head the other day.



Why aren't you naked, more?

Here, I mean.


----------



## butch

ClashCityRocker said:


> so i shaved my head the other day.



Well, you've got a Georgetown Hoyas shirt on -are you a student? Some of us in the clubhouse were talking about a DC visit, and maybe your picture will tip the balance towards DC and away from Philadelphia.

Ladies, Georgetown is right next to my school, so what are you waiting for?

Nice photo, ClashCityRocker, although I did like your Lenny Kravitz photo, too.


----------



## Jes

CCROcker (from this moment forward known as: Jennifer's Imaginary BF) comes up to philly with great frequency, or at least he did when he was footloose and fancyfree and single.

When (not if) we meet in my fair city, I am sure he will be in attendance. Because he is already here, stapled to my mattress, face up. And I'm sitting on him to keep him in place.


----------



## ClashCityRocker

Jes said:


> CCROcker (from this moment forward known as: Jennifer's Imaginary BF) comes up to philly with great frequency, or at least he did when he was footloose and fancyfree and single.
> 
> When (not if) we meet in my fair city, I am sure he will be in attendance. Because he is already here, stapled to my mattress, face up. And I'm sitting on him to keep him in place.




im still up in philly quite a bit...a week from thursday is the next time ill come.

but no i'm not a student...i found that hoyas shirt @ urban outfitters. but i'd be down for a meet-up in DC or philly. lemme know!


----------



## Jes

*DIBS*

jes calls dibs.


----------



## liz (di-va)

ClashCityRocker said:


> so i shaved my head the other day.



Love the new hair! You look delicious.


----------



## Krissy12

Jes said:


> *DIBS*
> 
> jes calls dibs.



SONOFA!!!!! 

/Damn

Can I call shotgun?


----------



## LillyBBBW

Jes said:


> CCROcker (from this moment forward known as: Jennifer's Imaginary BF) comes up to philly with great frequency, or at least he did when he was footloose and fancyfree and single.
> 
> When (not if) we meet in my fair city, I am sure he will be in attendance. Because he is already here, stapled to my mattress, face up. And I'm sitting on him to keep him in place.



I've never been to Philly. I've got kin folk there, one of them's about the deliver a baby so I've been contemplating going up there to cheer her on. If you can spare a few moment away from sitting on CCR's chest maybe we can get a drink while I'm there if things pan out.


----------



## out.of.habit

ClashCityRocker said:


> so i shaved my head the other day.



You make girls melt. _M e l t . _


----------



## Jes

Krissy12 said:


> SONOFA!!!!!
> 
> /Damn
> 
> Can I call shotgun?



how bout this:

you can have whatever's left of him.

which means: nothing. not a damned thing. not even a scrap. 

ahahahahaha.


----------



## Jes

LillyBBBW said:


> I've never been to Philly. I've got kin folk there, one of them's about the deliver a baby so I've been contemplating going up there to cheer her on. If you can spare a few moment away from sitting on CCR's chest maybe we can get a drink while I'm there if things pan out.



Uh...good luck going 'up there' to Philly.  But yeah--I'm around and I love the drinkies. Anyone who is in the city--call me up!


----------



## Smushygirl

Jes said:


> Uh...good luck going 'up there' to Philly.  But yeah--I'm around and I love the drinkies. Anyone who is in the city--call me up!



Oooh! Can I be there, too?!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Jes said:


> Uh...good luck going 'up there' to Philly.  But yeah--I'm around and I love the drinkies. Anyone who is in the city--call me up!



I can never bring myself to say, "Going down there," for some reason. Makes me feel like I'm going some place slummy or to a place of ill repute. I can't say that since there's a newborn baby involved. It's a personal psychosis.


----------



## This1Yankee

ClashCityRocker said:


> so i shaved my head the other day.



****DROOOOOOOLL*****

Holy hell batman. 

YEAH, need I mention that I am right around the corner from DC?? Hm???? AND will be there in April??


----------



## Jes

This1Yankee said:


> ****DROOOOOOOLL*****
> 
> Holy hell batman.
> 
> YEAH, need I mention that I am right around the corner from DC?? Hm???? AND will be there in April??



I'm sorry, are you not familiar with the concept of dibs??

CCR, can you show us more, please?


----------



## This1Yankee

Jes said:


> I'm sorry, are you not familiar with the concept of dibs??



"The rules of fair play do not apply in love and war" -- John Lyly's 'Euphues' (1578). 

Learn it. Live it. Love it.


----------



## Jes

This1Yankee said:


> "The rules of fair play do not apply in love and war" -- John Lyly's 'Euphues' (1578).
> 
> Learn it. Live it. Love it.



uh, no, but the rules of I WILL KICK YOUR ASS IF YOU EVEN THINK ABOUT TRYING most certainly do!!


*kiss*kiss*


----------



## activistfatgirl

Ah ha ha ha, girl fight on the boy baring thread! FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!


----------



## This1Yankee

activistfatgirl said:


> Ah ha ha ha, girl fight on the boy baring thread! FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!



So long as it's in chocolate pudding and whipped cream...I am down :happy:


----------



## LillyBBBW

Smushygirl said:


> Oooh! Can I be there, too?!!!



I insist!


----------



## Jes

ccr is MY chocolate pudding.


----------



## This1Yankee

Jes said:


> ccr is MY chocolate pudding.



I keep interpreting that as "Creedence Clearwater Revival".


----------



## LillyBBBW

This1Yankee said:


> I keep interpreting that as "Creedence Clearwater Revival".



Awww, see what you've gone and done? Now I've got "Bad Moon Rising" playing in my head.


----------



## This1Yankee

LillyBBBW said:


> Awww, see what you've gone and done? Now I've got "Bad Moon Rising" playing in my head.



Wait, don't you mean "There's a bathroom on the right?". Those are the lyrics, right?!

jusssst kidding...huge pet peeve of mine when people sing those lyrics. Ug.


----------



## LillyBBBW

This1Yankee said:


> Wait, don't you mean "There's a bathroom on the right?". Those are the lyrics, right?!
> 
> jusssst kidding...huge pet peeve of mine when people sing those lyrics. Ug.



What? It's not, "There's a baboon on the bike,"?


----------



## Spanky

activistfatgirl said:


> Ah ha ha ha, girl fight on the boy baring thread! FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!



Correction:

Girl fight about the NON-BARING BOY on the boy baring thread. 

Not that my hetero-self wants to see it, but posting ASS is what this thread is about. 

...but maybe you shouldn't, seeing the reaction to your upper half, the revealing of the lower half my cause an e-riot.  

I'm out....


----------



## Jes

we don't know that. could be disappointing.

 ha.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

ClashCityRocker said:


> so i shaved my head the other day.


Very NICE!:smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jes said:


> ccr is MY chocolate pudding.



LOL  

yeah he's hot but seeing how he's had a train full of compliments donated already I will just let hot boy be cause I don't want to spoil the pudding.....


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

That's right...Yankee and I both live around the corner. So I guess it just depends on if you like 'em BBW and brunette, or SSBBW and blonde. 

Jes: I'm only kidding. Please don't kill me.

*runs back to the book she's supposed to be reading for class*


----------



## Krissy12

Ok, you guys go ahead and fight over CCR..I'll be here with ellevehc86.


----------



## Jes

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That's right...Yankee and I both live around the corner. So I guess it just depends on if you like 'em BBW and brunette, or SSBBW and blonde.
> 
> Jes: I'm only kidding. Please don't kill me.
> 
> *runs back to the book she's supposed to be reading for class*



hey, if you want to sleep with a half-married dude, you go right ahead. i won't stop you from being 'that girl.'


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Dayum. Why am I always missing the pertinent information?


----------



## BigCutieSasha

ClashCityRocker said:


> so i shaved my head the other day.



And you still look damn fine


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Krissy12 said:


> Ok, you guys go ahead and fight over CCR..I'll be here with ellevehc86.



*high fives Krissy* 


*drools over Ellevah*


----------



## Jes

wait, who the hell is that??


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jes said:


> wait, who the hell is that??



He's posted his pic a couple of times.... not many other posts that I have noticed but he is quite... memorable


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

You mean you haven't seen him before Jes?? 

Tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## Jes

NO! 

did I miss something?!! apparently, I did! Show me! show me!!

(sometimes, when I read at home, I don't bother with the clicking b/c of my lame dial up. So i guess i skipped him. When I should have lingered. Clearly)


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13329

some more can be found in that thread


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^^and here I was so sure you had the page with Ellevah's pic posted on it bookmarked ....


----------



## ClashCityRocker

uh oh! competition! must i cater to my inner camera-whore? lol.


----------



## Ash

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That's right...Yankee and I both live around the corner. So I guess it just depends on if you like 'em BBW and brunette, or SSBBW and blonde.



How about moderately SS and brunette?


----------



## This1Yankee

ClashCityRocker said:


> uh oh! competition! must i cater to my inner camera-whore? lol.



ABSO-FRIGGIN-LUTELY.


----------



## furious styles

i took a couple earlier. i'll have to fetch them.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Do they contain bulge again? :batting:


----------



## liz (di-va)

ClashCityRocker said:


> uh oh! competition! must i cater to my inner camera-whore? lol.



'camera-whore'...hee! that's a good term for the phenom. I think mine's named...Esmerelda


----------



## furious styles

alas no bulge. just the same old mularkey







the front.






the back.






the spaz.

look. see the abs coming in? they're coming in! like azaleas. it's a slow process.


----------



## Jes

you and ginny would have pretty babies.

and i'm not just saying that for effect. I mean it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mfdoom said:


> alas no bulge. just the same old mularkey
> 
> 
> the front.
> 
> the back.
> 
> the spaz.
> 
> look. see the abs coming in? they're coming in! like azaleas. it's a slow process.




*swoons* :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

That was really sweet, Jes, thanks.  You must be feeling better?

Alas, me thinks Mr. Doom is probably too young to be in reproduction mode.


----------



## out.of.habit

mfdoom said:


> alas no bulge. just the same old mularkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the spaz.



This is great! Handsome, quirky, accurate. (New avatar? I say that a lot, but I mean it. *grin*)

...and the abs look verrah niiice.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

mfdoom said:


>



Ahhh the crazy eye! I love it  You are such a good looking fella  Now the question.... how tall are you?


----------



## KnottyOne

Ok, got bored and decided to post 2 pics I never really have before. One of my back/back ink and one with my dreads tied back. Hope ya enjoy ^_-


----------



## supersoup

yes yes. i love this thread.

doomstar and knotty...drooltastic fellas.


----------



## love dubh

Nice chips. I mean it.


----------



## love dubh

supersoup said:


> yes yes. i love this thread.
> 
> doomstar and knotty...drooltastic fellas.



How do you feel about rape fantasies, my dear? Because I feel one a comin' on.

Target: those boys.


----------



## liz (di-va)

I have decided (life is short) that for the purposes of this thread, an ogle is an ogle is an ogle. That's why people post here, yes? It's not the line for marriage licenses. So...age-disparate, shmage-disparate. Doomie, I'll say it again, yer a deathlie hottie. And Knotty, those eyes are the most limpid pools of brown beautifulness ever! 

verrrrnice! Thursday nights *rock*


----------



## supersoup

love dubh said:


> How do you feel about rape fantasies, my dear? Because I feel one a comin' on.



as long as we are the pillagers, consider me on board.


----------



## Krissy12

Two very handsome displays of FA-ness. Ah, to be 20 again and break out the sexiness on these guys..*sigh*


----------



## Jes

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That was really sweet, Jes, thanks.  You must be feeling better?
> 
> Alas, me thinks Mr. Doom is probably too young to be in reproduction mode.



as long as there's grass on the field.... (and we all saw that he does indeed have it!)

am i feeling better? Read the J-log.


----------



## out.of.habit

Knotty - Hot, as usual... and those eyes... ohmygoodness, those eyes. 


"to swoon (third-person singular simple present swoons, present participle swooning, simple past swooned, past participle swooned)

1. (somewhat old-fashioned or humorous) to faint, to lose consciousness
* 2. to be overwhelmed by emotion (especially infatuation)"
*


----------



## Tooz

mfdoom said:


>



hay bebi u come hear offen?


----------



## BBWModel

mfdoom said:


> alas no bulge. just the same old mularkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the spaz.
> 
> look. see the abs coming in? they're coming in! like azaleas. it's a slow process.



My goodness you are sooooo adorable!!! YUMMY!!

:smitten:


----------



## lemmink

man, why haven't I been checking this thread more often...

...mrreeeeeeeeewr


----------



## furious styles

i can't respond to everyone *hams it up* so i'll just give a general thank you and sexual growl.

and in response to various questions : 5'11, 19 years old, bushels of pubic hair.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Notice he didn't respond to the reproduction comment.


----------



## AnnMarie

Thank you to all recent contributors. 

/end composed professional response and begin droolfest.


----------



## furious styles

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Notice he didn't respond to the reproduction comment.



theres a difference between being in reproductive mode and wanting kids. 

sex - good

screaming hell beasts launching noxious liquids from every orifice - not as good


----------



## Tooz

mfdoom said:


> bushels of pubic hair.



OH BOY! I always wanted to know this.


----------



## Krissy12

My thoughts on pubic hair...to all those who give a rats.

Lots=awesome
Some=great
None=wonderful


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Picture taking - serious business look

followed by goofiness like 5 seconds later


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mfdoom said:


> theres a difference between being in reproductive mode and wanting kids.
> 
> sex - good
> 
> *screaming hell beasts launching noxious liquids from every orifice - not as good*




Especially if they look and act exactly like you


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Picture taking - serious business look
> 
> followed by goofiness like 5 seconds later





Ultra hot.... I like big guns.....


----------



## This1Yankee

Both guns blazing indeed. 

MMmm. Nice contribution. EXCELLENT contribution. Good to see a new face 'round these here parts


----------



## indy500tchr

*sigh* Monday morning and sadly no new butts to gawk at. Whatever shall a fat girl do?


----------



## vaikman

I think I´ve posted here before, but I can´t find it, so I´ll do it again lol hope someone will enjoy itlol 

View attachment 144719.jpg


View attachment 143312.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

vaikman said:


> I think I´ve posted here before, but I can´t find it, so I´ll do it again lol hope someone will enjoy itlol




Oh my, that's one nice, tight, supple...... *AHEM*

uhhhh..... nice pic


----------



## indy500tchr

vaikman said:


> I think I´ve posted here before, but I can´t find it, so I´ll do it again lol hope someone will enjoy itlol



WoooHOOO now THAT'S what i'm talkin' about! Thanks Tom!


----------



## vaikman

glad you like it lol


----------



## MisticalMisty

mmmmm 60 something pages of yummy deliciousness!

I just went thru this whole thread again.


Give me 10 mins..I'll be back


----------



## Blackjack

UH OH SOMEONE'S NAKED







(Guess who has a webcam? )


----------



## Chimpi

Blackjack said:


> UH OH SOMEONE'S NAKED
> *PHOTO*



    
*Goes into his own corner*


----------



## sean7

I think Blackjack's been D'Angelo-ified.


----------



## Blackjack

WHERE IS SARAH CONNOR


----------



## out.of.habit

Blackjack said:


> WHERE IS SARAH CONNOR



Ah ha ha ha! That was _good_.
But seriously, I'd take you over any Terminator, any day.


----------



## supersoup

good crikey. be still my beatin heart.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

*bump*

Come on, Come on........


----------



## Spanky

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *bump*
> 
> Come on, Come on........



Oooo, I love it when you beg.  

If you wanna new pic, you have to look for it.


----------



## Krissy12

Spanky said:


> Oooo, I love it when you beg.
> 
> If you wanna new pic, you have to look for it.



Wooo, Spanky avatar is awesome..lol.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Spanky said:


> Oooo, I love it when you beg.
> 
> If you wanna new pic, you have to look for it.




OoOOOooOoOoOooOoO methinks I spotted one...... *spanks*


----------



## CrazyGuy13

This is the best I can do for you all: 

View attachment n1461330079_30000448_329.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie

Very nice, crazy!  I'm sure the gals will appreciate it.


----------



## This1Yankee

I have SUCH a thing for redheads....just ask Soupy, I hit on her all the time. :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Is that why you keep following me around with red hair dye?

Seriously, though - I've thought about going red a couple times. I think I'd look hideous, though.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CrazyGuy13 said:


> This is the best I can do for you all:



Thanks for the contribution, hot boy


----------



## CrazyGuy13

Hehe, thanks for all the comments. Nothing can totally match a natural redhead though..each one is so unique, difficult to truly duplicate.


----------



## supersoup

CrazyGuy13 said:


> Hehe, thanks for all the comments. Nothing can totally match a natural redhead though..each one is so unique, difficult to truly duplicate.



preach it buddy. NATURAL GINGERS RULE!!!!!!!!


----------



## KnottyOne

Eric clean shaven, defintly the cleanest i've been in a long time. Although I'm told I look hot with the skinny spanish guy beard. I think it looks good, wut ya'll think?


----------



## AnnMarie

REALLY nice... I dig you all cleaned up, just the edge scruff. Very nice, you can see more of the handsome face, girls dig that.


----------



## Damon

i gotta rep for the 30 and over guys. 

View attachment Picture 231.jpg


----------



## Smushygirl

OMG! *faints*


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Damon said:


> i gotta rep for the 30 and over guys.


Very nice!


----------



## out.of.habit

Damon said:


> i gotta rep for the 30 and over guys.



...and we certainly appreciate that. Whoa. *fans self*
Thanks for that. Whew... warm in here, don'tcha think?


----------



## Damon

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> Very nice!





Smushygirl said:


> OMG! *faints*





out.of.habit said:


> ...and we certainly appreciate that. Whoa. *fans self*
> Thanks for that. Whew... warm in here, don'tcha think?



Thanks for the props!!!!!


----------



## bigsexy920

Mercy ! aint that something?


----------



## bigsexy920

Wow. I love the eyes and the smile sooo handsome. Thanks for posting.




KnottyOne said:


> Ok, got bored and decided to post 2 pics I never really have before. One of my back/back ink and one with my dreads tied back. Hope ya enjoy ^_-


----------



## mimosa

Hi everyone.
My name is Mimi. Just wanted to say that the guys here are very handsome. Hope I get to say hello to some of you. Take care and have a nice day.:batting:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Damon said:


> Thanks for the props!!!!!



Your Welcome Hun anytime!


----------



## PrettyKitty

KnottyOne you have great eyes. Very cute.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

*Does the bump* 


Come on guys- all those people that represented in the youngsters/geezers threads and we can't have more pics than this????????????


Sheesh, give us ladies what you know we want....... 



I expect to definitely see more of you newer posters too


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

Let me try to get some pictures up... lets see hmm...


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

Ok the first one is from wowfaces/rpgfaces.com

the other two are fairly more recent. I hope it works! :happy:


----------



## Blackjack

UMBROBOYUM said:


> Ok the first one is from wowfaces/rpgfaces.com



Dude, what style of martial arts is that? I don't recognize it, but it makes for a damn good pic there.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

Kung-fu actually, its a funny picture, I kinda half goof'd off. I was doing a photo parody shoot based on the anime series Ranma 1/2 as I have a little braid in back like the main character does throughout the series. 


-Jon


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

UMBROBOYUM said:


> Ok the first one is from wowfaces/rpgfaces.com
> 
> the other two are fairly more recent. I hope it works! :happy:




OH MY!! That first one is sizzling...... *swoons*

I like a man that has moves......


----------



## JohnWylde

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *Does the bump*
> 
> 
> Come on guys- all those people that represented in the youngsters/geezers threads and we can't have more pics than this????????????
> 
> 
> Sheesh, give us ladies what you know we want.......
> 
> 
> 
> I expect to definitely see more of you newer posters too


Hello Tiger! or should that be Tigress?

Now what was it you wanted???

Lil John


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^^^ lol


Post pixors plz kthx  



























I'm definitely a tigress


----------



## JohnWylde

Ok I'm being brave here!

JW




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^^^ lol
> 
> 
> Post pixors plz kthx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely a tigress



View attachment JWBum1.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Someone has been a naughty boy and needs spanked Mr Wylde


----------



## JohnWylde

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Someone has been a naughty boy and needs spanked Mr Wylde


Now I'm a virgin when it comes to spanking, but looking at your photo mmmmm I'm ready for anything you wish to try!


----------



## Leonard

Haven't visited this thread in a while, but my has it grown! Anyhow, thought I'd post some pics from my trip to the bahamas a couple months ago. Just me being my dorky self.


----------



## out.of.habit

Leonard's so handsome.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

out.of.habit said:


> Leonard's so handsome.



Agreed! 


*feels the hotness emanating off of Leonard*


----------



## Leonard

out.of.habit said:


> Leonard's so handsome.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Agreed!
> 
> 
> *feels the hotness emanating off of Leonard*



Thank you kindly, ladies. Pleased to know I float someone's dirigible.

In case anyone's curious, that black contraption on my hand is a splint. I broke my hand playing a rough-and-tumble cowboy in a college production of _Fool for Love_.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Leonard LePage said:


>



You are, like, the "Marilyn Monroe" of the FA world! :smitten: Gret pictures Leonard.


----------



## Leonard

LillyBBBW said:


> You are, like, the "Marilyn Monroe" of the FA world! :smitten: Gret pictures Leonard.



Thanks, Lilly. Coincidentally, I was standing over a subway grate when this photo was taken.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Leonard LePage said:


> Thanks, Lilly. Coincidentally, I was standing over a subway grate when this photo was taken.



Don't kid. Make it happen.

Um, what is THE DEAL with the incredibly hot, smart FAs in the Metro NYC area? Seriously, there's a handful of you that I'd bang immediately, and a handful of men is probably just enough. NYC here I come!


----------



## Leonard

activistfatgirl said:


> Um, what is THE DEAL with the incredibly hot, smart FAs in the Metro NYC area? Seriously, there's a handful of you that I'd bang immediately, and a handful of men is probably just enough. NYC here I come!



We call ourselves the NYCFAs. I actually suggested at one of our secret meetings last week that we should all chip in and buy you a plane ticket.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J

Pls post pix tnx.......


----------



## activistfatgirl

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Pls post pix tnx.......



Um, no pictures for you. Because you're invited, if you'll have us.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J

Oh snap!! You calling me out girl?!?!?


Fine.


Come on over., and bring those rabid libidinal NYCFA's.

I'll clear out the living room for the anticipated exploits.

However, I insist on film..for *ahem*..*cough* research purposes.

Let it be known that those who expect AFG/Ms. J action will be disappointed. I don't butter my roll that way.

:bow:


----------



## activistfatgirl

Ha ha, I was going to edit my previous post to note that I know you don't "butter your roll" that way and I don't want to make you uncomfortable, but it was too tedious. A sad thing for female kind, but let the men of the world cheer.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Another oldie... I hope it isn't a repost... I know the pose is.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jon Blaze said:


> Another oldie... I hope it isn't a repost... I know the pose is.




*steals towel* 


Oh sorry, all this talk about buttered rolls just made me kind of randy.......*blushes*


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J

activistfatgirl said:


> Ha ha, I was going to edit my previous post to note that I know you don't "butter your roll" that way and I don't want to make you uncomfortable, but it was too tedious.



It doesn't make me uncomfortable at all. I'm flattered by the attention. I'm all for people waving their freakydeaky flag all over the place.
And let us not forget, voyeurism is participation.

However, I am uncomfortable with the Indigo Girls. (((shudder))


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

Leonard LePage said:


> We call ourselves the NYCFAs. I actually suggested at one of our secret meetings last week that we should all chip in and buy you a plane ticket.



Don't tell them about our rings of power because 
when our powers combine , we form.... Captain FA.. the strongest greatest super-hero of them all! 

we have many, many secret meetings..

We have future world domin--- err plans to release Captain FA Frosty Flakes so that you all can get a great breakfast !


errmm back on track here..

coffee anyone?


----------



## LillyBBBW

UMBROBOYUM said:


> Don't tell them about our rings of power because
> when our powers combine , we form.... Captain FA.. the strongest greatest super-hero of them all!
> 
> we have many, many secret meetings..
> 
> We have future world domin--- err plans to release Captain FA Frosty Flakes so that you all can get a great breakfast !
> 
> 
> errmm back on track here..
> 
> coffee anyone?



I love this picture!


----------



## Leonard

UMBROBOYUM said:


> Don't tell them about our rings of power because
> when our powers combine , we form.... Captain FA.. the strongest greatest super-hero of them all!
> 
> we have many, many secret meetings..
> 
> We have future world domin--- err plans to release Captain FA Frosty Flakes so that you all can get a great breakfast !



You've said too much, Agent Umbroyum. If our nation's consumers knew that Captain FA Frosty Flakes were frosted with artificially-sweetened weight gain powder they would - dammit! Now I've said too much.

This post will self-destruct in fifteen seconds.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> It doesn't make me uncomfortable at all. I'm flattered by the attention. I'm all for people waving their freakydeaky flag all over the place.
> And let us not forget, voyeurism is participation.
> 
> However, I am uncomfortable with the Indigo Girls. (((shudder))



Lol- I ~love~ that song "Closer to Fine" - it says it all, doesn't it? 


Oh, and they were great in Boys on the Side, too!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

UMBROBOYUM said:


> Don't tell them about our rings of power because
> when our powers combine , we form.... Captain FA.. the strongest greatest super-hero of them all!
> 
> we have many, many secret meetings..
> 
> We have future world domin--- err plans to release Captain FA Frosty Flakes so that you all can get a great breakfast !
> 
> 
> errmm back on track here..
> 
> coffee anyone?



*winks at the cutie*


----------



## supersoup

Leonard LePage said:


> You've said too much, Agent Umbroyum. If our nation's consumers knew that Captain FA Frosty Flakes were frosted with artificially-sweetened weight gain powder they would - dammit! Now I've said too much.
> 
> This post will self-destruct in fifteen seconds.



i call bullshit on this whole secret society.

it's been HOURS and there's been no self destructing. saddies. get a girl's hopes up and smash them why don't ya...


----------



## Leonard

supersoup said:


> i call bullshit on this whole secret society.
> 
> it's been HOURS and there's been no self destructing. saddies. get a girl's hopes up and smash them why don't ya...



So I've convinced you that there is no secret society? Excellent.

*snickers to self*

I have them eating out of the palm of my hand.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

Leonard LePage said:


> You've said too much, Agent Umbroyum. If our nation's consumers knew that Captain FA Frosty Flakes were frosted with artificially-sweetened weight gain powder they would - dammit! Now I've said too much.
> 
> This post will self-destruct in fifteen seconds.




LOL ... well now... they wont find out our other plans..


I think I'mma do a comic on the Captain FA thing.. thanks for the inspiration people!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

LillyBBBW said:


> I love this picture!



I wuv you toos!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J

Leonard LePage said:


> So I've convinced you that there is no secret society? Excellent.
> 
> *snickers to self*
> 
> I have them eating out of the palm of my hand.



You have BBW's eating out of the palm of your hand?

hmmmm.....kinky.....:wubu:


----------



## supersoup

Leonard LePage said:


> So I've convinced you that there is no secret society? Excellent.
> 
> *snickers to self*
> 
> I have them eating out of the palm of my hand.



snickers?

where?


----------



## Leonard

supersoup said:


> snickers?
> 
> where?



Uh, nowhere! Nevermind! No Snickers here. No sir, now way, no how.

*zagnuts to self*

They'll believing every line I feed them.


----------



## supersoup

Leonard LePage said:


> Uh, nowhere! Nevermind! No Snickers here. No sir, now way, no how.
> 
> *zagnuts to self*
> 
> They'll believing every line I feed them.



you are a smartass.

i dig that.

high fives.


----------



## love dubh

Leonard LePage said:


> Uh, nowhere! Nevermind! No Snickers here. No sir, now way, no how.
> 
> *zagnuts to self*
> 
> They'll believing every line I feed them.



On a totally unrelated note, I know where Bronxville is now. 

Yay, driving.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Guys, if you aren't showing your arses in the butt thread- then please give us some action here


----------



## KnottyOne

This thread needs to be revived, and i just might be the perfect guy to do it *heroic stance* This is a pic from a formal I went to few weeks ago, dont I fit in so well ^_^


----------



## BBWModel

KnottyOne said:


> This thread needs to be revived, and i just might be the perfect guy to do it *heroic stance* This is a pic from a formal I went to few weeks ago, dont I fit in so well ^_^



Ohhhhh....hottie in a tux. YOWZA!!!!

:smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Pookie

KnottyOne said:


> This is a pic from a formal I went to few weeks ago, dont I fit in so well ^_^



ahh... every event with cookie cloned attendees needs some hot modded boy action to liven it up


----------



## Blackjack

Here's some from SYSFADD this past weekend.


----------



## curveyme

Well, now. . . . BJ, if you're trying to get attention . . . that post just might work!!! :wubu:


----------



## Ample Pie

delicious :smitten:



Blackjack said:


> Here's some from SYSFADD this past weekend.


----------



## out.of.habit

Good morning to you too, Blackjack.


----------



## Ash

Blackjack said:


> Here's some from SYSFADD this past weekend.



Still never got that hand check that I asked for re: the first one. Bad boy.


----------



## Blackjack

Ashley said:


> Still never got that hand check that I asked for re: the first one. Bad boy.



I was using that hand to make sure that the pic was safe to be posted here.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Here's one I never posted for sysfadd.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jon Blaze said:


> Here's one I never posted for sysfadd.




:smitten: :smitten: :bow: 

I like the shadows...it allows me to imagine you as older and not feel like such a perv


----------



## Jon Blaze

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> :smitten: :smitten: :bow:
> 
> I like the shadows...it allows me to imagine you as older and not feel like such a perv



I turn 20 in August. Don't worry Urban Cougar-O...  :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jon Blaze said:


> I turn 20 in August. Don't worry Urban Cougar-O...  :wubu:




Lol... yes will be nice to not think of you as a teen anymore


----------



## Wagimawr

No backside this time, sorry 

two other images over in my post on the BHM board


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^^ very hot  :wubu:


----------



## Denis

Hi all! I'm a new there


----------



## LillyBBBW

Denis said:


> Hi all! I'm a new there



Welcome Denis!


----------



## sobie18

Alrighty...here goes.... 

View attachment My Butt.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW

sobie18 said:


> Alrighty...here goes....



Oh my.......


----------



## sobie18

Yee-haw! :kiss2: 

View attachment July 06 001.jpg


----------



## love dubh

Denis said:


> Hi all! I'm a new there



You're like the love child of Twiggy or Nico, and Cillian Murphy. Beautiful!


----------



## AnnMarie

Excellent recent contributions everyone!


----------



## The Speckled One

Can there be a better way to de-lurk??





Oh, the dignity!





Now maybe I should be an adult and head on over to the main board introduction thread.:blush: :blush:


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J

Haven't seen so much ass in one place since the last State of the Union Address.  

(drum roll)


thanks, I'm here till next week, try the chicken, its great.:bow: 


**Always a fan of adulation in all forms, keep up your end of the deal boys, and we will do our turn as well.


----------



## Jes

The Speckled One said:


> Oh, the dignity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


is that what we're calling it, now? 

well...uh...nice dignity!


----------



## The Speckled One

Christ!!

Had I known it would appear as a monitor gobbling-sized monstrosity of a jpeg I rather think that I'd have managed to wrestle my exhibitionist demons into submission.
"Go ahead, post a pic of your arse, what could possibly go wrong" 
Never listen to the voices in your head.
Well, I'm off back under my stone for the next 10 years. Nice knowing you allxxx:doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Denis said:


> Hi all! I'm a new there



Not bad 

*curtsies her welcome*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

The Speckled One said:


> Can there be a better way to de-lurk??



I really like this view.......




*prances around upon seeing new man meat on the boards*


----------



## Isa

sobie18 said:


> Alrighty...here goes....





sobie18 said:


> Yee-haw! :kiss2:



Two very, very nice photos. Yee-haw indeed.


----------



## BBWModel

The Speckled One said:


> Can there be a better way to de-lurk??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the dignity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now maybe I should be an adult and head on over to the main board introduction thread.:blush: :blush:



WOW!!! I love freckels...and the ass is damn fine, too! LOL 

:smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Isa

The Speckled One said:


> Can there be a better way to de-lurk??


 
Welcome. This is possibly *the* best way to delurk I've ever seen.


----------



## LillyBBBW

I have GOT to visit this thread more often.


----------



## KnottyOne

So going through my computer i found some pics from like 3, 4 yrs ago... omg I changed. (If I had this revelation before I'm sorry for having it again, it is kinda late here lol)


----------



## supersoup

sobie18 said:


> Alrighty...here goes....





sobie18 said:


> Yee-haw! :kiss2:



good cripes almighty. that's a nice arse. i'm going to date it, okay? okay!!


----------



## Tassel

supersoup said:


> good cripes almighty. that's a nice arse. i'm going to date it, okay? okay!!



Hahaha! Now that's Funny!


----------



## sobie18

Well then come to Guam....................................

I'm trying to work up the courage for an R rated pic of my butt in the nude. 

Maybe tomorrow evening after my leg workout...


----------



## The Speckled One

BBWModel said:


> WOW!!! I love freckels...and the ass is damn fine, too! LOL
> 
> :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


 Why thanks m'dear. I'm a fan of freckles myself. Anyone care to tell me how I got them in an area that has seen approx half an hour of sun in 32 years?:blink: (my other benighted areas are deathly pale)



Isa said:


> Welcome. This is possibly *the* best way to delurk I've ever seen.


Hear hear! Thread needs more man-lurker butt!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I really like this view.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *prances around upon seeing new man meat on the boards*


My pastor warned my about ladies like you:shocked:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

The Speckled One said:


> My pastor warned my about ladies like you:shocked:



Satan knows me much better than any ol` preacher man ever could


----------



## The Speckled One

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Satan knows me much better than any ol` preacher man ever could



Get thee behind me satan!
Actually, on second thoughts, you stay where I can see you.


----------



## supersoup

sobie18 said:


> Well then come to Guam....................................
> 
> I'm trying to work up the courage for an R rated pic of my butt in the nude.
> 
> Maybe tomorrow evening after my leg workout...



voting yes here.



The Speckled One said:


> Why thanks m'dear. I'm a fan of freckles myself. Anyone care to tell me how I got them in an area that has seen approx half an hour of sun in 32 years?:blink: (my other benighted areas are deathly pale)
> 
> 
> Hear hear! Thread needs more man-lurker butt!
> 
> 
> My pastor warned my about ladies like you:shocked:


i have freckles where the sun has never hit as well. must be a ginger thing.


----------



## The Speckled One

supersoup said:


> voting yes here.
> 
> 
> i have freckles where the sun has never hit as well. must be a ginger thing.



Lucky you!!:batting:


----------



## Rojodi

Here goes, thanks to Green Eyed  

View attachment back1.jpg


View attachment intowel1.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

w00t w00t- welcome to the weight board Roj

Great pics


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> w00t w00t- welcome to the weight board Roj
> 
> Great pics



Thank you


----------



## Jes

The Speckled One said:


> Why thanks m'dear. I'm a fan of freckles myself. Anyone care to tell me how I got them in an area that has seen approx half an hour of sun in 32 years?:blink: (my other benighted areas are deathly pale)
> 
> 
> Hear hear! Thread needs more man-lurker butt!
> 
> 
> My pastor warned my about ladies like you:shocked:



my, my, my. 

I LIKEY. That photo caused me to have a thought or two that your pastor would like me to stop having.


----------



## Rojodi

A tush for the morning 

View attachment chair4.jpg


----------



## Kizzume

My goatee, for now, is shorter, and I don't have a shaved head anymore.


----------



## The Speckled One

Jes said:


> my, my, my.
> 
> I LIKEY. That photo caused me to have a thought or two that your pastor would like me to stop having.



I seem to recall being told once in church that thinking a thing is the same as doing it in the eyes of the Lord, so I'm hoping for your sake you were thinking about pulling the trousers up and holding hands whilst reading the bible.

Oh, who am I kidding....each and every one of us is going to burn. 

Wonder what he has in store for salacious BBWs and FAs?


----------



## elle camino

Kizzume said:


> My goatee, for now, is shorter, and I don't have a shaved head anymore.



hi seth rogen!


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86

More man-lurker butt. 

View attachment butt rearview summer '07.jpg


View attachment butt sideview.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^^^ Oh my......


----------



## Ample Pie

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^^^ Oh my......



Yeah, that's what I was saying. He's got a nice bum.


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86

Thank you ladies.


----------



## Surlysomething

KnottyOne said:


> So going through my computer i found some pics from like 3, 4 yrs ago... omg I changed. (If I had this revelation before I'm sorry for having it again, it is kinda late here lol)
> 
> 
> 
> you are too cute for your own good


----------



## Wagimawr

...and the others from tonight.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^^ very nice  

Next time include your...........................wonderful smile


----------



## Ample Pie

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^^ very nice
> 
> Next time include your...........................wonderful smile



pervert. moreletters


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rebecca said:


> pervert. moreletters




Isn't that why you have me on YIM?


----------



## Ample Pie

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Isn't that why you have me on YIM?


Because you're a pervert?

No, I have you on YIM because you wanted to make out with me. Remember?

Or is that just wishful thinking on my part?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rebecca said:


> Because you're a pervert?
> 
> No, I have you on YIM because you wanted to make out with me. Remember?
> 
> Or is that just wishful thinking on my part?



I wanted to make out with you because I'm a perv.............duh :doh:


----------



## Ample Pie

oh, der. Sorry. I should have realized .


----------



## Wagimawr

ladies? room, me, now?


----------



## Ample Pie

Wagimawr said:


> ladies? room, me, now?



As if we have ever once denied you that fine privilege.


----------



## Wagimawr

Rebecca said:


> As if we have ever once denied you that fine privilege.


 YOU PROMISED >_>


----------



## troubadours

elle camino said:


> hi seth rogen!



hahahah i totally see that


----------



## Surlysomething

more boys please

thanks

:batting:


----------



## Wagimawr

well I know what I'll be doing this weekend  *charges camera battery*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Surlysomething said:


> more boys please
> 
> thanks
> 
> :batting:



Ahhhh crapola....it wouldn't let me rep you for bumping this thread  




BRING IT GUYS!!!




*crosses arms and taps foot impatiently*


----------



## Rojodi

Okay, here are a few I recently took. I'll work on more later.

Roger 

View attachment September16 001.jpg


View attachment September16 002.jpg


View attachment September16 003.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

That is a nice bum Roj


----------



## Blackjack

New ass pic.


----------



## Surlysomething

Blackjack said:


> New ass pic.



now that's a nice ass

:eat2:


----------



## supersoup

Blackjack said:


> New ass pic.



<3


........


----------



## out.of.habit

Why hello Blackjack... 

Rawr.


----------



## mimosa

Blackjack said:


> New ass pic.



wow....just wow.:smitten:


----------



## mimosa

Rojodi said:


> Okay, here are a few I recently took. I'll work on more later.
> 
> Roger



Thanks for starting things up here again.


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That is a nice bum Roj



Thank you  I'll do better next time


----------



## Rojodi

mimosa said:


> Thanks for starting things up here again.



You are most welcomed  I'll be adding more soon


----------



## LillyBBBW

Good Lord have MERCY. :smitten: :blink: :shocked: :blink: :smitten: 



Blackjack said:


> New ass pic.


----------



## Rojodi

I need to do more exercises 

View attachment September21 002.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW

Nothing like the rise of the moon in the morning. :smitten: Great showing Roj. :kiss2:




Rojodi said:


> I need to do more exercises


----------



## Rojodi

LillyBBBW said:


> Nothing like the rise of the moon in the morning. :smitten: Great showing Roj. :kiss2:



Thanks Lilly. Almost time for me to get my exercises started again. Did one set. Might do the next naked...


----------



## Denis

my first ass pic:eat2:


----------



## mimosa

Denis said:


> my first ass pic:eat2:





Rojodi said:


> I need to do more exercises



 Well done, gentlemen.....very well done.:smitten:


----------



## Fascinita

Nice! So nice even the ass's owner can't help but lick his chops. Seriously, this would be a nice one to draw.


----------



## KnottyOne

Since it has been forever and a half since I posted my last photo, in honor of absolutely nothing, just a random pic of me from last weekend lol


----------



## BigCutieSasha

KnottyOne said:


> Since it has been forever and a half since I posted my last photo, in honor of absolutely nothing, just a random pic of me from last weekend lol



You have the most flirtatious smile ever! Your such a hottie!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

KnottyOne said:


> Since it has been forever and a half since I posted my last photo, in honor of absolutely nothing, just a random pic of me from last weekend lol



mmmmmmmmmmm....man-candy................. :smitten: :batting:


----------



## bmann0413

Check me out with mah bad self! 

View attachment chugalug.jpg


View attachment thepark.jpg


----------



## mimosa

KnottyOne said:


> Since it has been forever and a half since I posted my last photo, in honor of absolutely nothing, just a random pic of me from last weekend lol



So cute!


----------



## Fascinita

KnottyOne said:


> Since it has been forever and a half since I posted my last photo, in honor of absolutely nothing, just a random pic of me from last weekend lol



What an adorable photo. Puts me in a good mood.


----------



## mossystate

This thread has veered way off track.

Guys...asses...show..your...rears...there are already a million places you can post the pics you send to Grandma.. 


Butttttttts


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

It's like the female service manager at the garage where I worked used to always tell the mechanics every morning when she wanted them to get to work.... butts and elbows, boys.........all I want to see is butts and elbows....(oh yeah, nice arms, torsos. legs, smiles, etc make me happy, too  )


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

bmann0413 said:


> Check me out with mah bad self!




Nice pics- what in the world are you chugging here?


----------



## elle camino

mossystate said:


> Butttttttts



new signature?
i'm seriously considering it.


----------



## KnottyOne

mossystate said:


> This thread has veered way off track.
> 
> Guys...asses...show..your...rears...there are already a million places you can post the pics you send to Grandma..
> 
> 
> Butttttttts



And give it all away at once, I like to play hard to get ^_-


----------



## Surlysomething

KnottyOne said:


> And give it all away at once, I like to play hard to get ^_-





such a tease


(now show us your ass!)


----------



## KnottyOne

Surlysomething said:


> such a tease
> 
> 
> (now show us your ass!)



Honestly I hate my ass, one of my least favorite parts of my body. So yea, odds of that gettin posted, not that high lol


----------



## bmann0413

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Nice pics- what in the world are you chugging here?



That happens to be tropical punch that was REALLY cold... lol


----------



## Surlysomething

Hello...let's see some menz

:batting:


----------



## sobie18

Just got back from diving and I'm still a little wet in the pants........ 

View attachment Butt 002.jpg


----------



## mossystate

You best get out of those..you will catch a cold........just trying to be helpful.


----------



## Rowan

Leonard said:


> Haven't visited this thread in a while, but my has it grown! Anyhow, thought I'd post some pics from my trip to the bahamas a couple months ago. Just me being my dorky self.



Such a cutie


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

sobie18 said:


> Just got back from diving and I'm still a little wet in the pants........



Oh my......:wubu::batting:


----------



## lovessbbw

Well for once I'll show off my ass when asked. :shocked: What am I thinking? :doh: Run away, run away! 

View attachment mebum2.jpg


----------



## Paw Paw

Guess who!


----------



## mossystate

Paw Paw said:


> Guess who!



?????

Do you have a detachable tail??

Crazy.


----------



## Dhaunae

sobie18 said:


> Just got back from diving and I'm still a little wet in the pants........





mossystate said:


> You best get out of those..you will catch a cold........just trying to be helpful.



Indeed, we wouldn't want you to catch a cold... I'd recommend removing them as soon as possible. *nods sagely*


----------



## Isa

*bump* 
come on gentlemen, let's keep this thread going.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Show me some arse....errrrrrrrrrrr I mean big smiles  


:bowing: to those that have already


----------



## furious styles

long time no see, thread.


----------



## Ample Pie

KnottyOne, you're adorable, when and if you do post your butt, IM me and let me know so I can rush right over.

:blush:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Doom,

Dude, you are SMOKING with unkempt hair, fuzz, and no glasses.

Just sayin.' 

*hides from doom's gf*


----------



## Tooz

BigBeautifulMe said:


> *hides from doom's gf*



I wasn't aware he had one.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Doom does look good...and I REALLY liked his pic in the "recent pic" thread, too. 

Looking good- Tooz is a lucky Lady


----------



## Fascinita

mfdoom said:


> long time no see, thread.



Holy shit! Hot and evil.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

He reminds me of this guy....see the resemblance?


----------



## Spanky

I remember taking a little face Elle Camino made and tattooing it to my butt (no not really) and taking a pic. 

Enjoy. or not.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hmmmmm....I have seen that before....but don't mind seeing it again  :eat2:


----------



## Spanky

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Hmmmmm....I have seen that before....but don't mind seeing it again  :eat2:



Just so you know, I had the stopwatch running on that one. 

12.7 seconds. 

Damn, girl!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I thought it was known that I am the Dims stalker.....I just try to be more quiet about it with the menfolk


----------



## Tooz

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Tooz is a lucky Lady



Okay! Can we not address this anymore? I tried to be subtle, really, I did.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

hey girls i'm back! everyone pay attention to me.

PS i'm actually flexing 

View attachment Photo 14.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Oh Laddie....you certainly DO have my attention


----------



## Tooz

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> hey girls i'm back! everyone pay attention to me.
> 
> PS i'm actually flexing



Doesn't look like it.


----------



## Ample Pie

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> hey girls i'm back! everyone pay attention to me.
> 
> PS i'm actually flexing



Love your photo, as always.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

Tooz said:


> Doesn't look like it.



Why thank you!


----------



## supersoup

i love this thread.


----------



## mimosa

Honestly, this thread is the reason I joined Dims. :wubu:


----------



## furious styles

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> He reminds me of this guy....see the resemblance?



yeah, i got the hugh jackman thing all the damn time when my hair was shorter. which is awesome because i'm a comics nerd. i posted this one some months back.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I remember that one.....:batting:


----------



## Fairlight88

This is me halfway through the swim season last year at Luther College. Let me know what you think!  *eats my ramen* 

View attachment Joe Shirtless.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ramen has sure been good to you....


----------



## Fairlight88

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ramen has sure been good to you....



That it has! :eat1: I'm about at the same point now as I was last year (but maybe a little lighter...) Perhaps an updated pic is in order?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fairlight88 said:


> That it has! :eat1: I'm about at the same point now as I was last year (but maybe a little lighter...) *Perhaps an updated pic is in order? *




It certainly is..... :batting:


----------



## Fairlight88

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It certainly is..... :batting:



Understood! ^^ Hot off the press, it's a new pic of me! I have a little more facial hair... and I like Snoopy :blush: 

View attachment Joe Shirtless 2.JPG


----------



## supersoup

Fairlight88 said:


> Understood! ^^ Hot off the press, it's a new pic of me! I have a little more facial hair... and I like Snoopy :blush:



hooray for more gingers!!


----------



## Fairlight88

supersoup said:


> hooray for more gingers!!



Yay! High five!


----------



## Tina

Hey, great Snoopy boxers!!


----------



## Fairlight88

Tina said:


> Hey, great Snoopy boxers!!


Thank you!


----------



## pat70327

Hi, I'm new to the site (not the community though) ....so yea, I couldnt figure out how to post a fuck ton of pics sooo i'll just post a link to a bunch of them, there kinda new/kinda old.. whatever


http://www.curvage.com/forum/index.php?topic=8304.0


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I don't have a sign in name for curvage......and it seems you have to log in to see them...

try this link..... www.imageshack.us


----------



## pat70327

Well i am in Engineering soo... i knew i could figure it out pretty easily


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Nice pics, Pat. Were you roller blading down those stairs or precariously clutching the railing for life? (it looks to be the latter  )


----------



## pat70327

haha well im not that great going down the stairs ... on roller blades, but going up is a different story!! I actually run up 2 stairs at a time WITH roller blades

I used to be really good at hockey


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Any pics of you in a hockey uniform? :smitten:





















Oh yeah, I'm bad enough to ask for more........ :batting:


----------



## pat70327

well i havent played in a LONG time but i still got my jersey


----------



## Tooz

pat70327 said:


> well i havent played in a LONG time but i still got my jersey



Snap. space taker upper


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

pat70327 said:


> well i havent played in a LONG time but i still got my jersey



*swoon* :batting:


----------



## Surlysomething

*cough*

New pics for 2008? Please?

kthanx


----------



## Surlysomething

Get on it, boys! I'm sick of reading about American "politics".


More ass, please?


:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'm with Surly here..............WHERE IS THE GOOD STUFF?????????????


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm with Surly here..............WHERE IS THE GOOD STUFF?????????????



What are you looking for?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

This is the "Gentleman's Thread" that I am always carrying on about......use your imagination. You always take a good picture, Roj


----------



## Rojodi

How about these? 

View attachment January16 005.jpg


View attachment January16 003.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Roj has apparently forgotten that the Gentlemen thread is all about naked boy butt.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rojodi said:


> How about these?



Those look good...really good   


Thanks for getting the party re-started Roj


----------



## Rojodi

Okay, these will be better  

View attachment showerback4.jpg


View attachment showerback1.jpg


View attachment showerback2.jpg


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Those look good...really good
> 
> 
> Thanks for getting the party re-started Roj



Thank you and you're welcome :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

There we go. lol. I'm sure Caroline will be along to thank you properly momentarily.


----------



## Rojodi

BigBeautifulMe said:


> There we go. lol. I'm sure Caroline will be along to thank you properly momentarily.



I'll do more this weekend, once the hair's cut


----------



## TheNowhereMan

jsut me being me lol


----------



## TheNowhereMan

and another


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Nowhere Man is definitely getting somewhere


----------



## Rowan

Rojodi said:


> How about these?



see...now that is damn cute. Never been much into the whole naked ass thing lol

but a great smile...will win my heart every time


----------



## Fairlight88

I finally got around to taking new pics. Hope they're enjoyed! ^^


----------



## zombie_invasion

Fairlight88 said:


> I finally got around to taking new pics. Hope they're enjoyed! ^^



They're enjoyed _immensely_

You have an amazing body, Fair


----------



## Fairlight88

zombie_invasion said:


> They're enjoyed _immensely_
> 
> You have an amazing body, Fair


aww, thank you! ^^ That's what I get for swimming every morning and afternoon.


----------



## zombie_invasion

You're welcome. 

Haha, if I had the time for swimming I'd do it to.
I had to give that up when I was 13 though. 

Had school, music and....substances to keep up with. 
Lol.


----------



## Fairlight88

haha, I started when I was about 12 or so. If you're not too shy, I'd love to see a pic or two of you sometime :wubu:


----------



## zombie_invasion

Fairlight88 said:


> haha, I started when I was about 12 or so. If you're not too shy, I'd love to see a pic or two of you sometime :wubu:



I need to get the good ole' camera out, I should have some up in a few days.
I'll PM you when they're up.
:]


----------



## Fairlight88

zombie_invasion said:


> I need to get the good ole' camera out, I should have some up in a few days.
> I'll PM you when they're up.
> :]


Awesome  Lookin' forward to 'em!


----------



## sobie18

They melt in your mouth...

Don't laugh at my scuba tan lines... 

View attachment Resize of IMGP0003.JPG


View attachment Resize of IMGP0007.JPG


----------



## Fairest Epic

so...yeah i dont know how i came across this thread *ahem...haha

but yeah...


While these guys are hella good looking, i must say i feel slightly shallow gawking haha. Anyone else feel this way?

oh well...suppose i could fantasize about their personalities as much as...nevermind...but yeah haha

woo! you go FA's!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I don't feel shallow at all, Epic. So many of these guys say such nice things to us ladies and have really helped us to build self esteem. They deserve equal time  


@ Sobie....now that makes me say Hubba


----------



## jewels_mystery

WOW. There are some good looking men on this website. Enough to make a girl blush.


----------



## furious styles

i pretty much have to post here every so often. it's a holiday tradition!

and yes; that's a japanese blade runner poster on me' door.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Your.best.one.eva Doom


----------



## Blackjack

mfdoom said:


> and yes; that's a japanese blade runner poster on me' door.



Oh, this is SO not fair.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I've said this before, but I'll say it again...

Thanks again, gents, but this thread is about REARS. This seems to have been forgotten, and I find that terribly sad.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I've said this before, but I'll say it again...
> 
> Thanks again, gents, but this thread is about REARS. This seems to have been forgotten, and I find that terribly sad.




I love torsos and arms myself...oh and seeing a handsome face rocks my world too


----------



## furious styles

it's not easy to photograph one's ass .. requires the type of effort my apathetic forum persona is just _not ready_ to produce.


----------



## Rojodi

Not sure if I posted these before.... 

View attachment showerback1.jpg


View attachment showerback2.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Oh, I definitely remember those pics, Roj


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh, I definitely remember those pics, Roj



Guess I'll have to make more then


----------



## Rojodi

Here is new tush picture.... 

View attachment Untitled_0013 013_0001.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

That's one cute bum there, Roj


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That's one cute bum there, Roj



Thank you very much :wubu:


----------



## Fascinita

sobie18 said:


> They melt in your mouth...
> 
> Don't laugh at my scuba tan lines...




Hey, that's a mighty fine behine you have there, sobie. So round!


----------



## yoferpher

Its a bit of an old pic though and might not look that great, but should be better than nothing. If people like what they see, I could post the other pics I have 

View attachment Z_P1010014-small.JPG


----------



## gnoom

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Don't you all think it's about time for another *show your ass to the ladies thread*??? I mean it's the Holidays and all and the ladies show you theirs all year. So C'mon guys - show us your goods. LOL And Maybe some of the ladies will show you theirs. (You're welcome ladies)



 Well, it seems like i missed this thread for exactly 3 years now... *blush*
 ...and while i looked through it i asked myself why most of the guys are only showing pictures from their front.
(all those empty photobucked-frames not counted)

 Anyway, here is my part:
View attachment 9792139.jpg

 Christopher Street Day-Parade 2007, Hamburg, Germany

 View attachment pic.php2.jpg

Me in my kitchen, 26.11.2005 (SORRY for the cheek splitter! YUCK, i was young and clueless!)

View attachment pic.php33.jpg

And this one belongs to a picture i've already shown:



gnoom said:


> View attachment 42412



 Sorry girls, but the rest of my bum pix is so *NOT *for this board! 
​


----------



## jewels_mystery

I am loving this thread. Makes me want to spank some ass.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I always love it when this thread is resurrected


----------



## Ash

yoferpher said:


> Its a bit of an old pic though and might not look that great, but should be better than nothing. If people like what they see, I could post the other pics I have



Your underthings appear to be moist.


----------



## supersoup

*sigh*

i love the internet.


----------



## MissStacie

Well, it seems like i missed this thread for exactly 3 years now... *blush*
 ...and while i looked through it i asked myself why most of the guys are only showing pictures from their front.
(all those empty photobucked-frames not counted)

You do have such a delictable hiney...its a shame that I have to wait til December to spank it again...

Love you baby..:wubu::wubu::smitten:


----------



## Shosh

gnoom said:


> Well, it seems like i missed this thread for exactly 3 years now... *blush*
> ...and while i looked through it i asked myself why most of the guys are only showing pictures from their front.
> (all those empty photobucked-frames not counted)
> 
> Anyway, here is my part:
> View attachment 46459
> 
> Christopher Street Day-Parade 2007, Hamburg, Germany
> 
> View attachment 46460
> 
> Me in my kitchen, 26.11.2005 (SORRY for the cheek splitter! YUCK, i was young and clueless!)
> 
> View attachment 46462
> 
> And this one belongs to a picture i've already shown:
> 
> 
> Sorry girls, but the rest of my bum pix is so *NOT *for this board!
> ​



That is a great Tattoo. We have some amazing lizards here in Australia.
Miss Stacie you are a lucky girl!
My best to you both.


----------



## MissStacie

Susannah said:


> That is a great Tattoo. We have some amazing lizards here in Australia.
> Miss Stacie you are a lucky girl!
> My best to you both.




Aww..thanks Susannah....I do consider myself an extremely lucky woman...and the pics do not do him justice, I promise!

Hugs,


----------



## Mahna_Mahna

Now that I've introduced myself, I can shamelessly self-promote, too! 

Sorry my head isn't in it...I'm using the shamefully small Xbox webcam for this. *keeps fingers crossed for hand-me-down digicam* 

View attachment Topless.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Nice start there Mahna....now how about posting that body with your head for us pushy ones?


----------



## OneHauteMama

Damn I love this thread...but I must remember to have a squeegee ready for my chair next time...


----------



## Surlysomething

OneHauteMama said:


> Damn I love this thread...but I must remember to have a squeegee ready for my chair next time...



That was seriously too much information. :doh:


Haha


----------



## Mahna_Mahna

Turns out if you turn the webcam on its side, take a picture, and turn the _picture_ on its side, you can take a portrait pic! I'm like the MacGyver of really unimpressive things 

Anyway, as requested - a body with head attached this time! 

View attachment HiDimsGirls.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Good job Mahna......and looking good  :batting: :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Just doing my duty to bump this thread....


----------



## Rowan

gnoom said:


> Well, it seems like i missed this thread for exactly 3 years now... *blush*
> ...and while i looked through it i asked myself why most of the guys are only showing pictures from their front.
> (all those empty photobucked-frames not counted)
> 
> Anyway, here is my part:
> View attachment 46459
> 
> Christopher Street Day-Parade 2007, Hamburg, Germany
> 
> View attachment 46460
> 
> Me in my kitchen, 26.11.2005 (SORRY for the cheek splitter! YUCK, i was young and clueless!)
> 
> View attachment 46462
> 
> And this one belongs to a picture i've already shown:
> 
> 
> Sorry girls, but the rest of my bum pix is so *NOT *for this board!
> ​



I love the ink..very hot!


----------



## Rowan

Mahna_Mahna said:


> Turns out if you turn the webcam on its side, take a picture, and turn the _picture_ on its side, you can take a portrait pic! I'm like the MacGyver of really unimpressive things
> 
> Anyway, as requested - a body with head attached this time!



well hello to you too


----------



## Surlysomething

Get on it, boys.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

Yes...I demand more bootie shots of Dim men


----------



## orin

Im a newbie but here goes


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

orin said:


> Im a newbie but here goes





Wooooohoooo...

TAKE NOTES FELLA's This guy has it down pat!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

orin said:


> Im a newbie but here goes



Why hellooooooooooooooo new guy  :wubu:

So nice of you to breath some new life into this old thread.......:kiss2:


Looking good........:bow:


----------



## mimosa

Hello....nice photo. oh yeah.....welcome



orin said:


> Im a newbie but here goes


----------



## Surlysomething

orin said:


> Im a newbie but here goes


 

damn :eat2:


----------



## jewels_mystery

orin said:


> Im a newbie but here goes



Welcome and thank you for the smile. :wubu:


----------



## orin

jewels_mystery said:


> Welcome and thank you for the smile. :wubu:



thanks sexy ;-)


----------



## orin

Thanks for all the wonderful comments


----------



## orin

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Why hellooooooooooooooo new guy  :wubu:
> 
> So nice of you to breath some new life into this old thread.......:kiss2:
> 
> 
> Looking good........:bow:



lovely eyes miss cute fairy


----------



## mossystate

Hi orin.....* holds hand out *....





















.....sorry, women....I tried......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

orin said:


> lovely eyes miss cute fairy



Why thank you, Hot Stuff, you made my day  :wubu:


@Monique....you know I will take anything you give me..... :batting:


----------



## chaoticfate13

heres me








and my ass in panties haha i thought it was a funny shot


----------



## bexy

chaoticfate13 said:


> heres me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my ass in panties haha i thought it was a funny shot



erm hi! you be very hot. and I like the panties   

and welcome to dims! xo bexy ox


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

chaoticfate13 said:


> heres me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my ass in panties haha i thought it was a funny shot




OMG...I second everything Bexy said...I tell you there is just something too damn hot about a man who can wear panties...and pink panties.... yowzers


----------



## bellyluver

be gentle:blush: 

View attachment Photo 104.jpg


View attachment Photo 106.jpg


View attachment Photo 125.jpg


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

Very nice Bellyluver....


----------



## mimosa

You are TOO cute.



bellyluver said:


> be gentle:blush:


----------



## Surlysomething

Get on it, boys!


:blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Surlysomething said:


> Get on it, boys!
> 
> 
> :blush:




Lol, I try like hell to rep any person that bumps this thread


----------



## aptx

Man, I had to scroll through this so fast in fear of seeing asses


----------



## Andy_McP

Here is a photo of my ass, make of it what you will: 

View attachment Photo-0085.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

I have VERY much enjoyed looking at this thread for the last 30 minutes.... and no doubt will do the same tomorrow. hot damn.

I love dimensions. Hallelujah.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

aptx said:


> Man, I had to scroll through this so fast in fear of seeing asses



There are asses to be found all over these boards- not just this thread 



Andy_McP said:


> Here is a photo of my ass, make of it what you will:



I make it out to be a hubba hubba heiney


----------



## Tracy

OMG!! You are so sexy! :smitten::smitten:





orin said:


> Im a newbie but here goes


----------



## chicken legs

OOOOOMMMMGGGGG....i am so loving this effing thread..lol


----------



## Surlysomething

Get a move on, boys. :eat2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HOW THE HELL IS IT 
THAT I AM ONLY DISCOVERING THIS THREAD _NOW_ ?!?!?!

(Imitates phone operator: We're sorry but the OneWickedAngel you have reached (O - W - A) is temporarily pre-occupied with massive links of masculine booty. Please try contact again later - MUCH later. Thank you!)​


----------



## Cleofatra_74

*I'M LUVIN' THIS THREAD, IT DESERVES TO BE BUMPED *


----------



## BarbBBW

OneWickedAngel said:


> HOW THE HELL IS IT
> THAT I AM ONLY DISCOVERING THIS THREAD _NOW_ ?!?!?!
> 
> (Imitates phone operator: We're sorry but the OneWickedAngel you have reached (O - W - A) is temporarily pre-occupied with massive links of masculine booty. Please try contact again later - MUCH later. Thank you!)​



I am with you girl!! I missed this one completely?!?! But somehow I found all the other boring threads haha my luck i guess


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

OneWickedAngel said:


> HOW THE HELL IS IT
> THAT I AM ONLY DISCOVERING THIS THREAD _NOW_ ?!?!?!
> 
> (Imitates phone operator: We're sorry but the OneWickedAngel you have reached (O - W - A) is temporarily pre-occupied with massive links of masculine booty. Please try contact again later - MUCH later. Thank you!)​



You are only finding it now cuz some of the menz are big selfishes......


----------



## orin

Heres another


----------



## BarbBBW

orin said:


> Heres another



very handsome:batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

orin said:


> Heres another



Very.....very.........nice :batting: :bow:


----------



## katybug

orin said:


> Im a newbie but here goes



wow. umm.......wow. I loooooove this pic :smitten:


----------



## msbard90

love it!!!!1 :wubu:


----------



## katybug

Jon Blaze said:


> Another one from you know where.



of all the bad luck....I discovered this thread much too late, and now the cursed photobucket has removed some of the pics!

......sigh..........


----------



## orin

katybug said:


> wow. umm.......wow. I loooooove this pic :smitten:



thanks


----------



## orin

BarbBBW said:


> very handsome:batting:



thank you... ... and u r very pretty yourself


----------



## OneWickedAngel

orin said:


> Heres another



*Umph! Umph! Ummmph! 
Why hello there! :batting: SI is representin' Big Time!*


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

I decided to pose this afternoon. I like how this one came out 

Enjoy !


----------



## LillyBBBW

UMBROBOYUM said:


> I decided to pose this afternoon. I like how this one came out
> 
> Enjoy !



Wow. That's a great picture Umbro!


----------



## HeatherBBW

UMBROBOYUM said:


> I decided to pose this afternoon. I like how this one came out
> 
> Enjoy !



Skinny boys.. ftw!

Great picture


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

Thats lilly, heather <3

hehe I have some more, in good time though


----------



## msbard90

UMBROBOYUM said:


> I decided to pose this afternoon. I like how this one came out
> 
> Enjoy !



You look like you must be 9 feet tall haha  very nice


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

msbard90 said:


> You look like you must be 9 feet tall haha  very nice



lol I'm only 5,6 or 5,7 .. I'm a pretty small guy really. I'm made to be portable


----------



## Kizzume

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgs3gO4bbFY


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Kizzume said:


> ...



:bow: THANK YOU, THANK YOU,THANK YOU for reviving this thread and doing so in style! :bow:


----------



## chicken legs

UMBROBOYUM said:


> I decided to pose this afternoon. I like how this one came out
> 
> Enjoy !





Looks like someone is dreaming of delicious pears


----------



## Shosh

UMBROBOYUM said:


> I decided to pose this afternoon. I like how this one came out
> 
> Enjoy !



Very nice indeed.:kiss2:


----------



## PYT_bigandbeautiful

So, I'm loving this thread. Oh myyyyyy it's like a candy shop haha


----------



## Tracii

This is such a great thread!!!:wubu:


----------



## DJ_S

Thought it was about time..


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Very nice DJ S- thanks for adding some sparkle to the thread  :bow:


----------



## furious styles

furious styles said:


> *yawn*



good lord, four years changes a man.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

furious styles said:


> good lord, four years changes a man.



Pics or no changes happened....we much see for ourselves


----------



## maureenc

wow! This post is seriously cute boy overload...*drools* :wubu:


----------



## nykspree8

my hair is a hot mess, i need a haircut soon...but probably won't get one for another couple months lol


----------



## speakeasy

Okay, I'll play. This is a few years old, but whatever...


----------



## vermillion

furious styles said:


> good lord, four years changes a man.



good lord your fine as wine @ 18


----------



## kayrae

i ha&#8730;e no idea why i've never seen this thread before


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

speakeasy said:


> Okay, I'll play. This is a few years old, but whatever...



I like it......:batting:


----------



## S13Drifter

well looks like I need to join the party.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

S13Drifter said:


> well looks like I need to join the party.




So very glad you could join us....:batting:


----------



## Fluffy51888

I looove this thread.


----------



## [email protected]

Meanwhile I'm still looking for that Fluffy Zaftig Lady to fill my lonely arms and love till the end. 

Am I nuts to say it openly?


----------



## Mezmerized187

Goodness I love this thread!!


----------



## Bearsy

Me at 9 years old(I'm on the left)





2 years ago









This past summer





Last month(again, the left)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Bearsy said:


> Me at 9 years old(I'm on the left)
> 
> 2 years ago
> 
> This past summer
> 
> Last month(again, the left)



And this is why we ladies &#9829;&#9829;&#9829; this thread! :bow: An adorably cute fattie kid, that grew to be an even cuter fattie guy! 

:happy: Welcome to Dims, Bearsy!!! :happy:

Thanks for posting!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Bearsy said:


> Me at 9 years old(I'm on the left)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This past summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last month(again, the left)



Delicious!!


----------



## JenFromOC

Bearsy said:


> Me at 9 years old(I'm on the left)
> 
> 
> 2 years ago
> 
> 
> This past summer
> 
> 
> Last month(again, the left)
> QUOTE]
> 
> Um....you are HOT. No question about that...thanks for making my day a little brighter  :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Bearsy said:


> Me at 9 years old(I'm on the left)
> 
> 
> 2 years ago
> 
> This past summer
> 
> 
> Last month(again, the left)



Wow, you are fantastic looking. Hope to see more of you


----------



## [email protected]

[email protected] said:


> Meanwhile I'm still looking for that Fluffy Zaftig Lady to fill my lonely arms and love till the end.
> 
> Am I nuts to say it openly?



A quick update:

I'm slowly working on a relationship with a lady I met recently .. and it will take time, before we meet in person a second time due to recent crises in her life, but we did meet in person and we are slowing working on a long term relationship. She is about my age range.


----------



## Bearsy

LillyBBBW said:


> Delicious!!





JenFromOC said:


> Um....you are HOT. No question about that...thanks for making my day a little brighter  :wubu:





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wow, you are fantastic looking. Hope to see more of you



Thank you for your kind words, I really appreciate it. :happy:


----------



## Jes

[email protected] said:


> A quick update:
> 
> I'm slowly working on a relationship with a lady I met recently .. and it will take time, before we meet in person a second time due to recent crises in her life, but we did meet in person and we are slowing working on a long term relationship. She is about my age range.



You guys should go to the beach! It's a lovely place for a date.


----------



## Paquito

Bum bump...


----------



## blubberismanly

LOL that's quite a bump...old post.

Nice side rolls, though. Could use a little work on the bigness factor. But I dig them.

*finally sends fruit basket*


----------



## Paquito

blubberismanly said:


> LOL that's quite a bump...old post.
> 
> Nice side rolls, though. Could use a little work on the bigness factor. But I dig them.
> 
> *finally sends fruit basket*



Meh well it's just easier to have one male ass thread than 5 million.

And you want to help with the bigness factor, I'm gonna need more than a fruit basket.


----------



## blubberismanly

*sends cake sculpted to look like a fruit basket*


----------



## Paquito

blubberismanly said:


> *sends cake sculpted to look like a fruit basket*



Atta girl. :eat1:


----------



## blubberismanly

Any time


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

That's the handsomest bit of cheesecake I have ever seen Paquito


----------



## CastingPearls

Dulce de leche cheesecake, at that. Nice.


----------



## Paquito

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That's the handsomest bit of cheesecake I have ever seen Paquito





CastingPearls said:


> Dulce de leche cheesecake, at that. Nice.



You guys are gonna make my cheeks blush.

(and not those ones, pervs )


----------



## Magusz

Since i'm new here, i think you girls need to know me fully.
And, as it was demanded, i'll show mine ass for you, hope you like it!
I hope to see your comments


----------



## TheNowhereMan

little contribution from yours truly




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Yay for a worthy thread being bumped!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Oh, and Nowhere knows this, clearly , but as a reminder to any other gents, this thread was originally intended as a thread about MAN BUTTS, so, while we ladies appreciate *all* pics of you, you get bonus points for sticking to that criterion.


----------



## johnnybaseball

Well, I'd like to get into the spirit here, so here ya go!  

View attachment ass3.jpg


----------



## DJ_S

Tis good this thread got bumped, thought I'd share some skin, not cheeks though.. Only one Gal gets such fine tings! heh heh










http://hybrydizm.tumblr.com/private/11600595357/tumblr_lt8s0f9jTM1qma3qb


----------



## mimosa

beautiful bums, gentlemen. Thanks for posting them.:bow::smitten:


----------

